# Storia extraconiugale difficile



## Mario V (30 Ottobre 2014)

Salve a tutti mi chiamo Mario e volevo sfogarmi un po con voi. Da quasi un anno e mezzo ho una storia con una collega di lavoro che ha avuto l'apice questa estate e mano mano sta scemando...più che altro da parte sua.
Parto subito sul dire che io sono sposato e in attesa di un figlioletto e lei sposata da anni con due figlie e poco più grande di me. Lei disinnamorata da tempo del marito, io in confusione totale con mia moglie.
E' nato tutto cosi per caso, io sentivo il bisogno da anni di una svolta, di sentirmi più desiderato, apprezzato e via dicendo, lei lo stesso anche se sempre con la paura di andare avanti avendo la responsabilità delle due figlie dietro. 
Questa storia nata e cresciuta in modo stupendo ci ha portato ad amarci in maniera incredibile quasi surreale. Poi un incontro casuale con i rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua. Il fatto di dover vivere nell'ombra, di sentirsi uno schifo quando a casa magari il marito faceva il carino ecc ecc ha iniziato a rompere questo amore...
Ora viviamo in maniera sempre più blanda questo amore, consci di amarci e doverci staccare...lei molto più forte di me e io che mi sento quasi impotente, sicuramente nel torto ma impotente nel farmene una ragione, di accettare i suoi consigli e di aprire gli occhi e guardare a casa cosa abbiamo. Siamo ancora innamorati ma lei vuole chiudere qualcosa che non ha ad oggi un futuro per mille motivi. Io da una parte vorrei ma non riesco a staccare. E' stato bello,sarebbe potuto essere bello ma la realtà è che ci sono due coniugi e 3 figli in mezzo, la pazzia è stata fatta lo so ma ora come uscirsene? Da dove ricominciare? Sono in uno stato confusionale da paura. Non voglio cancellare quello che è stato ma devo guardare in faccia la realtà! Io chiedo un vostro aiuto, un consiglio, un qualcosa da dove ripartire almeno per ritrovare la serenità. Lei la vedo tutti i giorni per forza di cose e voglio riuscire a cercarla di guardare sotto un altro aspetto.
Ho scritto un po di getto quindi perdonatemi qualche frase sconnessa :facepalm:


----------



## ivanl (30 Ottobre 2014)

Quindi con tua moglie hai deciso di avere un figlio pur amando un'altra donna?
Meglio che non dica niente vah...:facepalm:


----------



## disincantata (30 Ottobre 2014)

Benvenuto.

Tradire mentre tua moglie e' in attesa e poi chiedere consigli la vedo dura!

Non confessare adesso, per nessun  motivo.

Cancella  l'altra.  


Cosa provi per tua moglie? Perche' hai voluto un figlio?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Ottobre 2014)

Sentivi da anni il bisogno di una svolta, di sentirti amato ecc ecc e hai deciso di avere un figlio con la donna che non ti faceva sentire così mentre già nel frattempo avevi rapporti con un'altra?
Complimentoni...


----------



## ivanl (30 Ottobre 2014)

Disi, non mentre. Già tradiva e ci ha fatto un figlio pure. Ma porca di quella troia!


----------



## disincantata (30 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Disi, non mentre. Già tradiva e ci ha fatto un figlio pure. Ma porca di quella troia!



Era gia' capitata una storia analoga, solo che allora  a scrivere era l'amica della tradita scoperto per caso il tradimento di lui.

Se e' vera,  perche' io mi illudo sempre siano false, da sbatterci la testa al muro.

PERO' al momento l'unica da preservare e' la moglie.


----------



## Stark72 (30 Ottobre 2014)

Neanche un pensiero per il figlio in arrivo. Niente niente eh?
Il tuo problema è l'altra.
Fossi in te mi porrei qualche domanda in più su te stesso.
Mi dispiace ma a me ste storie danno la nausea.
Grande tifo per tua moglie e per tuo figlio/a.
Passo e chiudo.


----------



## ivanl (30 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Era gia' capitata una storia analoga, solo che allora  a scrivere era l'amica della tradita scoperto per caso il tradimento di lui.
> 
> Se e' vera,  perche' io mi illudo sempre siano false, da sbatterci la testa al muro.
> 
> PERO' al momento l'unica da preservare e' la moglie.


Certo! E ci andrà di mezzo una povera anima che ancora deve nascere. Speriamo sia un fake, davvero!


----------



## Horny (30 Ottobre 2014)

Ma......comunque io fossi la moglie vorrei sapere tutto.
per non rischiare di rimanere con lui, altroché!!!!


----------



## disincantata (30 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ma......comunque io fossi la moglie vorrei sapere tutto.
> per non rischiare di rimanere con lui, altroché!!!!



Non certo adesso.  Lascia che nasca e allatti e si goda, almeno lei, il piccolino, gia' e' tutto abbastanza difficile dopo il parto, primo figlio. 

POTREI  avvelenarlo senza rimorsi un genero che confessasse a mia figlia in gravidanza di avere un amante.  

Astenersi dal direi che non e' etico.   Me ne infischio.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Mario e volevo sfogarmi un po con voi. Da quasi un anno e mezzo ho una storia con una collega di lavoro che ha avuto l'apice questa estate e mano mano sta scemando...più che altro da parte sua.
> *Parto subito sul dire che io sono sposato e in attesa di un figlioletto* e lei sposata da anni con due figlie e poco più grande di me. Lei disinnamorata da tempo del marito, io in confusione totale con mia moglie.
> E' nato tutto cosi per caso, io sentivo il bisogno da anni di una svolta, di sentirmi più desiderato, apprezzato e via dicendo, lei lo stesso anche se sempre con la paura di andare avanti avendo la responsabilità delle due figlie dietro.
> Questa storia nata e cresciuta in modo stupendo ci ha portato ad amarci in maniera incredibile quasi surreale. Poi un incontro casuale con i rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua. Il fatto di dover vivere nell'ombra, di sentirsi uno schifo quando a casa magari il marito faceva il carino ecc ecc ha iniziato a rompere questo amore...
> ...


Rileggi la frase che ho evidenziato. Se fosse scritta da un altro, quanto sarebbe merda per te quell'uomo da uno a dieci?

Buscopann


----------



## Horny (30 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non certo adesso.  Lascia che nasca e allatti e si goda, almeno lei, il piccolino, gia' e' tutto abbastanza difficile dopo il parto, primo figlio.
> 
> POTREI  avvelenarlo senza rimorsi un genero che confessasse a mia figlia in gravidanza di avere un amante.
> 
> Astenersi dal direi che non e' etico.   Me ne infischio.


Si, sono strana io.
ma preferirei sapere.
in modo da poterlo lasciare.
senza dubbio.
perché la persona e' quella, e quella rimane.
e ne abbiamo anche qua esempi.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Si, sono strana io.
> ma preferirei sapere.
> in modo da poterlo lasciare.
> senza dubbio.
> ...


C'è sempre tempo per sapere quanto uno faccia pena. E' meglio non rovinarsi invece i momenti emotivamenti migliori della nostra vita.

Buscopann


----------



## Horny (30 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> C'è sempre tempo per sapere quanto uno faccia pena. E' meglio non rovinarsi invece i momenti emotivamenti migliori della nostra vita.
> 
> Buscopann


Si, cosi succede come a diletta che vuole bruciare le foto.
mi spiace ma non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Si, cosi succede come a diletta che vuole bruciare le foto.
> mi spiace ma non sono d'accordo.


Lascia perdere Diletta. Che come lei c'è solo lei.

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (30 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Si, sono strana io.
> ma preferirei sapere.
> in modo da poterlo lasciare.
> senza dubbio.
> ...



ASPETTARE qualche mese per preservare la salute di due persone mi sembra il minimo. Non si conoscono i dettagli,  ma io incinta avrei preferito vivere bene la gravidanza e tutti i meravigliosi momenti che seguono.


----------



## disincantata (30 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Si, cosi succede come a diletta che vuole bruciare le foto.
> mi spiace ma non sono d'accordo.



Per quelle  c'e' sempre tempo.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> ASPETTARE qualche mese per preservare la salute di due persone mi sembra il minimo. Non si conoscono i dettagli,  ma io incinta avrei preferito vivere bene la gravidanza e tutti i meravigliosi momenti che seguono.


Ci mancherebbe altro! :up:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Mario e volevo sfogarmi un po con voi. Da quasi un anno e mezzo ho una storia con una collega di lavoro che ha avuto l'apice questa estate e mano mano sta scemando...più che altro da parte sua.
> Parto subito sul dire che io sono sposato e in attesa di un figlioletto e lei sposata da anni con due figlie e poco più grande di me. Lei disinnamorata da tempo del marito, io in confusione totale con mia moglie.
> E' nato tutto cosi per caso, io sentivo il bisogno da anni di una svolta, di sentirmi più desiderato, apprezzato e via dicendo, lei lo stesso anche se sempre con la paura di andare avanti avendo la responsabilità delle due figlie dietro.
> Questa storia nata e cresciuta in modo stupendo ci ha portato ad amarci in maniera incredibile quasi surreale. Poi un incontro casuale con i rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua. Il fatto di dover vivere nell'ombra, di sentirsi uno schifo quando a casa magari il marito faceva il carino ecc ecc ha iniziato a rompere questo amore...
> ...


Comincia con non frequentarla più al di fuori dell'orario di lavoro, benvenuto


----------



## Buscopann (30 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comincia con non frequentarla più al di fuori dell'orario di lavoro, benvenuto


Come sei diplomatica 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Come sei diplomatica
> 
> Buscopann


Voleva un consiglio pratico  Se lo segue per il futuro è a posto, per il passato ha già fatto danni


----------



## Buscopann (30 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Voleva un consiglio pratico  Se lo segue per il futuro è a posto, per il passato ha già fatto danni


Bastasse così poco per educare i bimbi 

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*Mario*



Mario V ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Mario e volevo sfogarmi un po con voi. Da quasi un anno e mezzo ho una storia con una collega di lavoro che ha avuto l'apice questa estate e mano mano sta scemando...più che altro da parte sua.
> Parto subito sul dire che io sono sposato e in attesa di un figlioletto e lei sposata da anni con due figlie e poco più grande di me. Lei disinnamorata da tempo del marito, io in confusione totale con mia moglie.
> E' nato tutto cosi per caso, io sentivo il bisogno da anni di una svolta, di sentirmi più desiderato, apprezzato e via dicendo, lei lo stesso anche se sempre con la paura di andare avanti avendo la responsabilità delle due figlie dietro.
> Questa storia nata e cresciuta in modo stupendo ci ha portato ad amarci in maniera incredibile quasi surreale. Poi un incontro casuale con i rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua. Il fatto di dover vivere nell'ombra, di sentirsi uno schifo quando a casa magari il marito faceva il carino ecc ecc ha iniziato a rompere questo amore...
> ...


Mario cosa dovrei dirti?io rimango basito.Aspetti un figlio e finisci a trombare con una collega.Ma che cazzo ti dice il cervello?che cazzo ti sei sposato a fare?che cazzo concepisci un figlio,ti giuro ho 43 anni ma io quelli come te proprio non li capisco.Bho,volete far cazzate?fatele ma abbiate il coraggio di starvene da soli cazzo.


----------



## disincantata (30 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mario cosa dovrei dirti?io rimango basito.Aspetti un figlio e finisci a trombare con una collega.Ma che cazzo ti dice il cervello?che cazzo ti sei sposato a fare?che cazzo concepisci un figlio,ti giuro ho 43 anni ma io quelli come te proprio non li capisco.Bho,volete far cazzate?fatele ma abbiate il coraggio di starvene da soli:up: cazzo.


:up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*

I deficienti mi fanno più incazzare dei criminali.Spesso fanno pure più danni.


----------



## Eratò (30 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Mario e volevo sfogarmi un po con voi. Da quasi un anno e mezzo ho una storia con una collega di lavoro che ha avuto l'apice questa estate e mano mano sta scemando...più che altro da parte sua.
> Parto subito sul dire che io sono sposato e in attesa di un figlioletto e lei sposata da anni con due figlie e poco più grande di me. Lei disinnamorata da tempo del marito, io in confusione totale con mia moglie.
> E' nato tutto cosi per caso, io sentivo il bisogno da anni di una svolta, di sentirmi più desiderato, apprezzato e via dicendo, lei lo stesso anche se sempre con la paura di andare avanti avendo la responsabilità delle due figlie dietro.
> Questa storia nata e cresciuta in modo stupendo ci ha portato ad amarci in maniera incredibile quasi surreale. Poi un incontro casuale con i rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua. Il fatto di dover vivere nell'ombra, di sentirsi uno schifo quando a casa magari il marito faceva il carino ecc ecc ha iniziato a rompere questo amore...
> ...


Meglio che non commento.....


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*Dai*



Erato' ha detto:


> Meglio che non commento.....




Paracalò,commenta!:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (30 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Paracalò,commenta!:rotfl:


Kai gamo to kerato mou:incazzato:ti gamiolis!:incazzato:astrapopoutsa!!!:incazzato:....e ho detto tutto!Mario lascia stare ma con tipi che combinano i guai tuoi le parole in italiano non le trovo...


----------



## Nicka (30 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Parto subito sul dire che io sono sposato e in attesa di un figlioletto e lei sposata da anni con due figlie e poco più grande di me.


E parti proprio a cazzo di cane eh.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Mario e volevo sfogarmi un po con voi. Da quasi un anno e mezzo ho una storia con una collega di lavoro che ha avuto l'apice questa estate e mano mano sta scemando...più che altro da parte sua.
> Parto subito sul dire che io sono sposato e in attesa di un figlioletto e lei sposata da anni con due figlie e poco più grande di me. Lei disinnamorata da tempo del marito, io in confusione totale con mia moglie.
> E' nato tutto cosi per caso, io sentivo il bisogno da anni di una svolta, di sentirmi più desiderato, apprezzato e via dicendo, lei lo stesso anche se sempre con la paura di andare avanti avendo la responsabilità delle due figlie dietro.
> *Questa storia nata e cresciuta in modo stupendo ci ha portato ad amarci in maniera incredibile quasi surreale. *Poi un incontro casuale con i rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua. Il fatto di dover vivere nell'ombra, di sentirsi uno schifo quando a casa magari il marito faceva il carino ecc ecc ha iniziato a rompere questo amore...
> ...


Ma smettetela di confondere la passione per la bernarda con l'amore della vita. Tromba e taci.


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*Bella*



Erato' ha detto:


> Kai gamo to kerato mou:incazzato:ti gamiolis!:incazzato:astrapopoutsa!!!:incazzato:


Ascolta,dal 1994 al 1998 ogni estate venivo in grecia a fare le vacanze,stavo a Siwota,poi mi spostavo un estate a mikonos,corfu,ikuminizza,sendejia.....poi ho chiuso con quella donna a 4 mesi dal matrimonio e addio grecia....!


----------



## disincantata (30 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma smettetela di confondere la passione per la bernarda con l'amore della vita. Tromba e taci.


:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (30 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,dal 1994 al 1998 ogni estate venivo in grecia a fare le vacanze,stavo a Siwota,poi mi spostavo un estate a mikonos,corfu,ikuminizza,sendejia.....poi ho chiuso con quella donna a 4 mesi dal matrimonio e addio grecia....!


Sei stato con una greca?! E hai visitato Sivota?Io sto da quelle part ma piu vicino a Lefkada....Allora ci conosci bene noi greci che pazzi che siamo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (30 Ottobre 2014)

senza parole...


----------



## Mario V (30 Ottobre 2014)

Purtroppo è tutto vero. Ho specificato alcune cose perché sono quelle che mi fanno stare male. Sono stato un coglione e sto male per questo. Non cercavo applausi ma consigli, non sono stato capace a resistere e tutto è andato a rotoli.Ora voglio ripartire ma da dove...vi prego ok gli insulti ma sbagliare è umano e già sto una merda di mio. Io voglio ripartire e tornare sereno per il bene di tutti!!! Chiedo solo come fare, non vi chiedo di dirmi quello che sono!


----------



## ivanl (30 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma smettetela di confondere la passione per la bernarda con l'amore della vita. Tromba e taci.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
se non ci fosse il figlio in arrivo, riderei molto di piu' e concorderei appieno.
Allo stato delle cose, rinnovo il mio ribrezzo per quello che ha fatto.


----------



## Solenero (30 Ottobre 2014)

Mario, ma cosa combini?
Iniziamo dicendo che non credo sia ammmorre ma attrazione fisica, e poi mi sa così di clichè tradire la moglie in attesa del primo figlio perchè... cosa è successo? ti è venuta paura della paternità?
Ti senti troppo giovane per avere un figlio perchè hai l'impressione che sarà l'inizio della fine?

Tuo figlio diventerà la tua vita, o così dovrebbe essere. Respirerai per lui, vivrai per lui... e avrai dei ricordi orrendi della gravidanza. Anzi, peggio. Non ne avrai. Perchè hai la testa troppo piena di un'altra donna per renderti conto che TUA MOGLIE E' INCINTA DI TUO FIGLIO ed è una cosa meravigliosa e troppo meravigliosa per sporcarla in questo modo.
Non ho parole, veramente, purtroppo.
Io non sono nessuno per giudicare la tua vita, e le cose che hai fatto non basta un tasto per cancellarle e riprenderti quello che in questi mesi hai perso.
Mi dispiace infinitamente per tua moglie.


----------



## Homer (30 Ottobre 2014)

Non meriti nemmeno risposta. Ma quella sera al posto di concepire tuo figlio non potevi andare in bagno a farti una pippa? Ma come cazzo stai con la testa.
Sono incazzato perché qualcosa della tua storia mi accomuna e mi girano le palle a mille. Vabbè, lasciamo perdere, mi si è chiusa la vena


----------



## Mario V (30 Ottobre 2014)

purtroppo è tutto vero e ci sto male! I miei problemi non sono stato capace di affrontarli al tempo e li ho trascinati con me e verso di lei fino ad oggi. Questa storia mi è servita anche per capire alcune cose e spero possa fungermi da maturazione. Insultatemi ma non ho idea da dove iniziare, non ho avuto più freni e le cose sono andate avanti senza fermarsi. Voglio trovare la via d'uscita ed oltre agli insulti vorrei anche un aiuto. Io voglio tornare a ragionare ma non ho mai detto di non amare il figlio in arrivo o di considerarlo un problema minore. Purtroppo il danno è stato fatto e voglio ripartire dalla mia serenità(prima possibile) per trasmetterla ad entrambi


----------



## Mario V (30 Ottobre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Mario, ma cosa combini?
> Iniziamo dicendo che non credo sia ammmorre ma attrazione fisica, e poi mi sa così di clichè tradire la moglie in attesa del primo figlio perchè... cosa è successo? ti è venuta paura della paternità?
> Ti senti troppo giovane per avere un figlio perchè hai l'impressione che sarà l'inizio della fine?
> 
> ...


Ciao Sole grazie per la risposta. La gravidanza comunque l'ho vissuta e sono emozionato di come va avanti e di come interagisco con il pancione e mio figlio all'interno. Non mi rimarrà proprio nulla. 
Attrazione fisica? Si ma non solo, purtroppo dopo anni insieme alcune cose si danno per scontate e mancano...il resto viene da se. Non sto qui a raccontare tutta la mia storia ma alcune mancanze ce le ho sempre avute anche di fiducia o stima e non ho mai avuto il coraggio di affrontarle o comunque ho sempre sperato tutto potesse migliorare. Questo ha fatto si che al momento x mi sono fiondato su chi mi ha fatto sentire cosi. Purtroppo non sono stato capace di resistere.


----------



## Mario V (30 Ottobre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Non meriti nemmeno risposta. Ma quella sera al posto di concepire tuo figlio non potevi andare in bagno a farti una pippa? Ma come cazzo stai con la testa.


Evidentemente è quello che volevo e ora non so più nemmeno questo! Sto qui per farmi aiutare anche con qualche consiglio.


----------



## sienne (30 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

la tua storia extraconiugale, non è difficile ... sta solo finendo. 
Segui il consiglio della tua amante ... non renderlo un inferno.
Chiudi la porta ... e proietta le tue idee su ciò che stai per divenire ... 

Scusa, la tua vita ti fa talmente schifo che non riesci a staccare 
e vedere con gioia chi ti sta arrivando tra le braccia? ... Lo hai voluto tu ...


sienne


----------



## Mario V (30 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la tua storia extraconiugale, non è difficile ... sta solo finendo.
> Segui il consiglio della tua amante ... non renderlo un inferno.
> ...


grazie sei stata molto gentile! Hai ragione...


----------



## disincantata (30 Ottobre 2014)

Noi scriviamo scriviamo, e, lui e' sparito. Speriamo davvero sia uno che ha tempo da perdere.  

:bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## sienne (30 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Noi scriviamo scriviamo, e, lui e' sparito. Speriamo davvero sia uno che ha tempo da perdere.
> 
> :bleble::bleble::bleble:



Ciao

no, non penso. È che i primi messaggi dei nuovi utenti sono moderati ... 
Bisogna aspettare che vengano postati dagli admin ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (30 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, non penso. È che i primi messaggi dei nuovi utenti sono moderati ...
> Bisogna aspettare che vengano postati dagli admin ...
> ...



Hai ragione. Me ne dimentico sempre.  Ma uno puo' avere un amante,  mettere incinta la moglie e poi chiedere consigli?

Un po' tardi.

Vabbe' che qui abbiamo letto che di quello sposato con figlia, che ha avuto un figlio dell'amante e,  non voleva lasciare la moglie!


----------



## sienne (30 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Me ne dimentico sempre.  Ma uno puo' avere un amante,  mettere incinta la moglie e poi chiedere consigli?
> 
> Un po' tardi.
> 
> Vabbe' che qui abbiamo letto che di quello sposato con figlia, che ha avuto un figlio dell'amante e,  non voleva lasciare la moglie!



Ciao

non lo so, come si faccia a progettare una vita con una donna costruendo una famiglia
e poi parlare d'amore verso un'altra donna ... forse, per tenere occupata la moglie?
Tanto l'amante non avrebbe lasciato il marito ... forse ha pensato, meglio assicurarsi un futuro ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (30 Ottobre 2014)

Mi è tornata in mente Michela, ve la ricordate? Chissà come va...


----------



## disincantata (30 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi è tornata in mente Michela, ve la ricordate? Chissà come va...


Quella che aveva l'amica tradita incinta? Cecilia credo.   Se e' lei si, sempre fosse vera anche quella perche' e'sparita, senza dirci il  finale.


----------



## lolapal (30 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quella che aveva l'amica tradita incinta? Cecilia credo.   Se e' lei si, sempre fosse vera anche quella perche' e'sparita, senza dirci il  finale.


No, Michela è quella ragazza che è rimasta incinta del compagno, con il quale stavano cercando un figlio mentre lui se la faceva con un'altra e l'ha lasciata proprio nel momento in cui lei scopriva di essere incinta...  lei era indecisa se tenerlo o no e alla fine ha scelto di tenerlo...
Ho appena commentato la sua storia per renderla visibile.


----------



## disincantata (30 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, Michela è quella ragazza che è rimasta incinta del compagno, con il quale stavano cercando un figlio mentre lui se la faceva con un'altra e l'ha lasciata proprio nel momento in cui lei scopriva di essere incinta...  lei era indecisa se tenerlo o no e alla fine ha scelto di tenerlo...
> Ho appena commentato la sua storia per renderla visibile.



Ora la ricordo. Sparita anche lei,  speriamo stia benissimo.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Ottobre 2014)

Complimentoni. Vergognati, molto.


----------



## aristocat (30 Ottobre 2014)

*Beh*

Un celenterato ha più senso di responsabilità e spina dorsale! 
Ti chiedi da dove ricominciare, ma la parola "matrimonio", per non dire "figlio in arrivo", non ti apre nessuno spiraglio?


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2014)

Tua moglie porta in grembo il tuo erede, e tu soffri per la decisione della tua amante di metter fine alla vostra storia clandestina? 

Perché non hai messo incinta l'amante?

Ma il figlio è una scelta consapevole, o un "errore"? Quando guardi tua moglie cosa pensi?


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Bravo cazzone. Manco sai fare il traditore. Fa una cosa. Chiudi con l'amante e di corsa e dedicati alla famiglia.


----------



## zadig (31 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Complimentoni. Vergognati, molto.


da che pulpito, eh?
Lui è sicuramente un cazzone, ma tu non sei nelle condizioni di dirgli di vergognarsi.


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Mario e volevo sfogarmi un po con voi. Da quasi un anno e mezzo ho una storia con una collega di lavoro che ha avuto l'apice questa estate e mano mano sta scemando...più che altro da parte sua.
> *Parto subito sul dire che io sono sposato e in attesa di un figlioletto e lei sposata da anni con due figlie e poco più grande di me.* Lei disinnamorata da tempo del marito, io in confusione totale con mia moglie.
> E' nato tutto cosi per caso, io sentivo il bisogno da anni di una svolta, di sentirmi più desiderato, apprezzato e via dicendo, lei lo stesso anche se sempre con la paura di andare avanti avendo la responsabilità delle due figlie dietro.
> Questa storia nata e cresciuta in modo stupendo ci ha portato ad amarci in maniera incredibile quasi surreale. Poi un incontro casuale con i rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua. Il fatto di dover vivere nell'ombra, di sentirsi uno schifo quando a casa magari il marito faceva il carino ecc ecc ha iniziato a rompere questo amore...
> ...



:bleah:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> da che pulpito, eh?
> Lui è sicuramente un cazzone, ma tu non sei nelle condizioni di dirgli di vergognarsi.


Non per giustificarlo. Ma la sua storia è questa sono ben diversw. Un conto é tradire un conto é avere una storia con un'altra e nonostante non stai bene con tua moglie nel mentre la metti incinta.


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Mario*



Mario V ha detto:


> Purtroppo è tutto vero. Ho specificato alcune cose perché sono quelle che mi fanno stare male. Sono stato un coglione e sto male per questo. Non cercavo applausi ma consigli, non sono stato capace a resistere e tutto è andato a rotoli.Ora voglio ripartire ma da dove...vi prego ok gli insulti ma sbagliare è umano e già sto una merda di mio. Io voglio ripartire e tornare sereno per il bene di tutti!!! Chiedo solo come fare, non vi chiedo di dirmi quello che sono!



Ok sei stato molto più di un coglione fidati.E adesso vuoi la formula magica per azzerare tutto vero?e sti cazzi non esiste.Esiste l'assumersi le proprie responsabilità.E allora facciamo così:intanto mandi affanculo quella gran bagascia della tua amante,poi ti metti allo specchio e ogni giorno devi darti del grandissimo coglione.Poi cerca di far fare una gravidanza serena a quella povera moglie, dopo la nascita di tuo figlio,rifletterai sul tuo essere coglione e su quello che vuoi fare.Un consiglio:acclarato il fatto che sei proprio un coglionazzo da strapazzo,l'importante è capire perché sei così coglione,devi capire se ci sei nato,se è nel tuo dna,se l'educazione che hai avuto o non hai avuto ti ha portato ad esserlo così tanto,se puoi crescere e tornare a livelli di coglionaggine normale,perchè sempre coglione resterai,su questo non ho dubbi.Il problema non è quello che sei,ma quello che vuoi essere,di padri coglioni ce ne sono troppi in giro,e tu rischieresti di finire primo o secondo un giorno si e l'altro pure......cosa vuoi essere?


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> da che pulpito, eh?
> Lui è sicuramente un cazzone, ma tu non sei nelle condizioni di dirgli di vergognarsi.


Non sapevo si potesse perdere la facoltà oggettiva di poter analizzare un evento e potergli dare un proprio valore. Sono un traditore e gli ho detto che è un cazzone. Orbene, non posso? E invece glielo dico! Dici che predico bene e razzolo male? Possibile, ma non me ne frega un cazzo, io gli ho dato del cazzone, Rewind gli ha detto di vergognarsi. Non ti sta bene? Pazienza, guarda la mia faccia preoccupata!


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

...........se continuate a darmi i verdi mi eccito! Tuba mettimi qualche rosso, altrimenti mi ingrifo!


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Però*

Ragà,va bene tutto,però portate un po' di rispetto a zadig,fra poco prenderà il mio posto,forte è la forza dell'insulto in lui....


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao Mario,

cosa non va a casa? 
Perché non riesci a gioire con tua moglie per l'evento che vi sta capitando?
Dovrebbe assorbirti completamente ... ma non lo fa. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> ...........se continuate a darmi i verdi mi eccito! Tuba mettimi qualche rosso, altrimenti mi ingrifo!



Il tuba ti mette un bianco.....stai attento o preferisci un bel nero?


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuba ti mette un bianco.....stai attento o preferisci un bel nero?


Il nero mi sfina! Il Bianco potrebbe piacermi fa tanto da Angelo Custode!


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragà,va bene tutto,però portate un po' di rispetto a zadig,fra poco prenderà il mio posto,forte è la forza dell'insulto in lui....


Davvero? Peccato, mi stavo divertendo con te...


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Fata*

Siete belle persone,ma il mio percorso su questo forum sta per concludersi.Ho bisogno di altri palcoscenici,ho bisogno di altri allievi,di un'interazione più sopraffina,stimoli nuovi,ho profuso impegno,mi sono speso per voi,adesso m'avete bello che rotto er cazzo.Aspetto che zadig sia pronto,poi arriverà il commiato finale.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siete belle persone,ma il mio percorso su questo forum sta per concludersi.Ho bisogno di altri palcoscenici,ho bisogno di altri allievi,di un'interazione più sopraffina,stimoli nuovi,ho profuso impegno,mi sono speso per voi,adesso m'avete bello che rotto er cazzo.Aspetto che zadig sia pronto,poi arriverà il commiato finale.


Ma diciamo che io ti ho visto docente, ed io mi sono sempre visto rettore!


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Ecco*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma diciamo che io ti ho visto docente, ed io mi sono sempre visto rettore!


Hai capito perché questa università mi ha rotto er cazzo allora?:rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai capito perché questa università mi ha rotto er cazzo allora?:rotfl:


Sai che dovresti fare? Cambiare personaggio! Sperimentare!Uscire dal forum! Farti un nick diverso con altra mail!Hai altri 5 6 anni buoni come Professore o assistente universitario!


----------



## zadig (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non per giustificarlo. Ma la sua storia è questa sono ben diversw. Un conto é tradire un conto é avere una storia con un'altra e nonostante non stai bene con tua moglie nel mentre la metti incinta.


anche secondo me questo Mario si sta comportando veramente di merda, peggio di rewind, ma che rewind lo giudichi e critichi in quel modo mi sembra inappropriato quando per primo va pavoneggiandosi sul forum di trombarsi altre donne, mentre la moglie sta in casa ignara di tutto. non sta bene con lei perchè non tenta di risolvere o, se non gli va, non la molla? 
Se


----------



## zadig (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non sapevo si potesse perdere la facoltà oggettiva di poter analizzare un evento e potergli dare un proprio valore. Sono un traditore e gli ho detto che è un cazzone. Orbene, non posso? E invece glielo dico! Dici che predico bene e razzolo male? Possibile, ma non me ne frega un cazzo, io gli ho dato del cazzone, Rewind gli ha detto di vergognarsi. Non ti sta bene? Pazienza, guarda la mia faccia preoccupata!


però, traditore o no, che tu esprima giudizi o no, faccia preoccupata o no.... sarebbe meglio se appicci il cervello prima di rispondermi: io avevo quotato rewind, non te.


----------



## zadig (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragà,va bene tutto,però portate un po' di rispetto a zadig,fra poco prenderà il mio posto,forte è la forza dell'insulto in lui....


Il punto è un altro: gli idioti sono troppo idioti per riuscire a mancarmi di rispetto. Non mi sfiorano nemmeno.
Meglio far finta di flammare con gente più intelligente.

E poi tu dove cazzo credi di andare: le ampolle anali sentiranno la tua mancanza!


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> però, traditore o no, che tu esprima giudizi o no, faccia preoccupata o no.... sarebbe meglio se appicci il cervello prima di rispondermi: io avevo quotato rewind, non te.


Lo so.


----------



## zadig (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Lo so.


ah ok.
Annamo bbbene...


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ah ok.
> Annamo bbbene...


Che amarezza! Vè!?


----------



## zadig (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Che amarezza! Vè!?


direi di no.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> direi di no.


Mejo allora!


----------



## Vincent Vega (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Mario e volevo sfogarmi un po con voi. Da quasi un anno e mezzo ho una storia con una collega di lavoro che ha avuto l'apice questa estate e mano mano sta scemando...*più che altro da parte sua.
> *Parto subito sul dire che *io sono sposato e in attesa di un figlioletto *e lei sposata da anni con due figlie e poco più grande di me. Lei disinnamorata da tempo del marito, io in confusione totale con mia moglie.
> E' nato tutto cosi per caso, io *sentivo il bisogno da anni di una svolta*, di sentirmi più desiderato, apprezzato e via dicendo, lei lo stesso anche se sempre con la paura di andare avanti avendo la responsabilità delle due figlie dietro.
> Questa storia nata e cresciuta in modo stupendo ci ha portato ad amarci in maniera incredibile quasi surreale. Poi un *incontro casuale con i rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua*. Il fatto di dover vivere nell'ombra, di sentirsi uno schifo quando a casa magari il marito faceva il carino ecc ecc ha iniziato a rompere questo amore...
> ...


Non ho letto gli altri commenti, lo farò in seguito.
Premessa: io sarò padre tra 10 giorni, se la piccola rispetta l'appuntamento. E non sono un moralista (in sintesi: nella vita ho tradito, e parecchio, anche se non la mia attuale moglie).
MA TU HAI LA SEGATURA NEL CERVELLO, O UN SENSO ETICO DEGNO DI UN PLATELMINTO????
chiedi a noi da cosa ricominciare?? magari dal primo vagito del figlio che HAI DECISO DI METTERE AL MONDO. Che ne pensi? è degna come cosa? o sei troppo distratto per goderti il momento più importante: l'ingresso nel mondo di qualcuno che non ti ha chiesto nulla...

E meno male che tra i due, una che ha capito che siete fuori di testa c'è. Applausi per lei.

PS: "sentivo il bisogno di una svolta". Tipo mettere incinta una che non ami, mentri sei innamorato di un'altra? Azz...hai svoltato davvero.


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Non ho letto gli altri commenti, lo farò in seguito.
> Premessa: io sarò padre tra 10 giorni, se la piccola rispetta l'appuntamento. E non sono un moralista (in sintesi: nella vita ho tradito, e parecchio, anche se non la mia attuale moglie).
> MA TU HAI LA SEGATURA NEL CERVELLO, O UN SENSO ETICO DEGNO DI UN PLATELMINTO????
> chiedi a noi da cosa ricominciare?? *magari dal primo vagito del figlio che HAI DECISO DI METTERE AL MONDO*. Che ne pensi? è degna come cosa? o sei troppo distratto per goderti il momento più importante: l'ingresso nel mondo di qualcuno che non ti ha chiesto nulla...
> ...


Ciao, è proprio questo che vorrei.
Lei non è una gran bagascia come mi è stato detto qui...ha sbagliato anche lei e sta facendo di tutto per farmi tornare in piedi proprio per quello che mi sto perdendo e nonostante la sua vita sentimentale verso il proprio marito sia andata a farsi benedire da tempo.


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2014)

ciao Mario.. 

non so veramente cosa dire.. purtroppo non sei il primo né l'ultimo... io vivo in una grande città, lavoro in un posto pubblico e di storie come la tua ne ho sentite già. 

Anche volendo la collega che tradisce il marito con il marito della sua migliore amica mentre lei è incinta, e si sfoga con l'amica (e collega a sua volta) dicendole "credo che mio marito mi tradisca".

Il collega che ha una relazione d'ammmore con l'amante mentre la moglie aspetta il secondo figlio.

e via dicendo.

Non commento, non giudico e non dico nulla perché ciascuno poi vive con ciò che fa. E ciò che fai ti rende quello che sei.

Vorrei solo darti un consiglio spassionato: a mio parere, se sei arrivato a tradire tua moglie nonostante lei sia incinta di tuo figlio, beh fattele un paio di domande del tipo: "ma la amo? ma ci voglio passare il resto della mia vita? perché ho *DECISO di procreare?" *(per cortesia non mi dire "è capitato" perché in occidente nel 2015 quasi se non sai come evitare una gravidanza è grave)
Ora come ora non la far agitare in alcun modo, sii il più possibile carino, premuroso e presente con lei, occupati di tuo figlio e non fargli mancare nulla, e chiudi subito con l'altra.
Ma per l'amordiddiooo SE NON LA AMI E NON LA VUOI, non rimanete insieme per tutta la vita solo perché avete un figlio, perché i bambini LO SENTONO. E ti parlo da figlia in questo momento (perché non sono madre) e da zia di un nipotino cresciuto traumatizzato perché i genitori non si amavano, mio cognato aveva altre storie ma "rimaniamo insieme perché c è il bambino".
Lui sta molto ma molto meglio ora che sono separati, credimi.

Se poi invece ami tua moglie, e la tua è stata una follia, un madornale errore o come la vuoi mettere, cerca di tornare con la testa in famiglia prima di subito.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## rewindmee (31 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> da che pulpito, eh?
> Lui è sicuramente un cazzone, ma tu non sei nelle condizioni di dirgli di vergognarsi.


Fidati, lo sono. Ho due figli e quindi so.


----------



## rewindmee (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragà,va bene tutto,però portate un po' di rispetto a zadig,fra poco prenderà il mio posto,forte è la forza dell'insulto in lui....


No, è un coglione e non gli porterò mai il rispetto che porto a te.


----------



## rewindmee (31 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> anche secondo me questo Mario si sta comportando veramente di merda, peggio di rewind, ma che rewind lo giudichi e critichi in quel modo mi sembra inappropriato quando per primo va pavoneggiandosi sul forum di trombarsi altre donne, mentre la moglie sta in casa ignara di tutto. non sta bene con lei perchè non tenta di risolvere o, se non gli va, non la molla?
> Se


Io con lei sto benissimo.


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2014)

*e aggiungo...*

.. il mio ex compagno VOLEVA UN FIGLIO. Come spiego nel mio 3d, la mia è stata una storia difficile. Ergo, io mi sono protetta. Perché un figlio è UNA PERSONA, non un modo di appianare le cose. e non si mette al mondo UNA PERSONA per risolvere i caxxi propri..

scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragà,va bene tutto,però portate un po' di rispetto a zadig,fra poco prenderà il mio posto,forte è la forza dell'insulto in lui....


[video=youtube;CXd2K2ViGaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXd2K2ViGaY[/video]
Di sicuro anche lo sforzo!


----------



## rewindmee (31 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ah ok.
> Annamo bbbene...


Era ovvio che lo sapesse... forse non hai letto il suo messaggio. Eri troppo occupato con quell'anal intruder nuovo che ti sei regalato...


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao Mario..
> 
> non so veramente cosa dire.. purtroppo non sei il primo né l'ultimo... io vivo in una grande città, lavoro in un posto pubblico e di storie come la tua ne ho sentite già.
> 
> ...


E' quello che sto cercando di capire...ho paura di non amarla più e non vorrei nemmeno passare una vita a rincorrere qualcos'altro, come prima cosa devo rimanere solo e staccare con l'altra. Ci vorrà tempo per riacquistare la mia serenità e gettarmi in famiglia con la voglia di rispondere alle domande che hai posto anche tu.
Purtroppo non si possono cancellare certe cose ma cercare di riparare e ripartire.
crepi il lupo!


----------



## Vincent Vega (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Evidentemente è quello che volevo e ora non so più nemmeno questo! Sto qui per farmi aiutare anche con qualche consiglio.


Allora Vincent te lo da il consiglio.
Lascia perdere la bella figa che ti sei trastullato, e che mi pare assai più sveglia di te. Hai una grande fortuna: che la tua complice di sgroppate è molto più sveglia di te, e ha capito che si è trattato di immorali cavalcate. 
Esiste il lancio dello stronzo (cit. Fantozzi), e il "rodeo sullo stronzo". Ecco, lei ha capito che è finita l'era di questo rodeo.

Premessa: il consiglio è in onore di tuo figlio. Per te... Beh: avrei una cura medievale per il tuo culo, e vorrei solo che tua moglie non sapesse mai nulla, ma che avesse 4 fratelli, e quelli si che dovrebbero saperlo. Ma per tuo figlio, ecco il post da stampare e rileggere:

1) leggiti "sarò padre", e subito dopo "mi è nato un papà". Alla fine c'è una lettera splendida che la nascitura scrive a suo padre.

2) godi ogni calcetto, sogna di ogni singhiozzino del piccolo. E se non ti sembra abbastanza...beh, considera seriamente i trattamenti di kevorkian, ma solo se la tua polizza vita non esclude la copertura.

3) scegli qualche decorazione per la sua cameretta, scrivigli una lettera in cui gli fai capire che non è stato l'errore di uno stronzo, che la sua vita è unica e preziosa.

4) ogni qual volta pensi alla cavallerizza, fatti una sega con la carta vetrata. Se non basta, fatti un pugno nei coglioni.

Prego, non c'è di che.


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

banshee ha detto:


> .. il mio ex compagno VOLEVA UN FIGLIO. Come spiego nel mio 3d, la mia è stata una storia difficile. Ergo, io mi sono protetta. *Perché un figlio è UNA PERSONA, non un modo di appianare le cose. e non si mette al mondo UNA PERSONA per risolvere i caxxi propri..*
> 
> scusate lo sfogo.


quanto è vero


----------



## ivanl (31 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Allora Vincent te lo da il consiglio.
> Lascia perdere la bella figa che ti sei trastullato, e che mi pare assai più sveglia di te. Hai una grande fortuna: che la tua complice di sgroppate è molto più sveglia di te, e ha capito che si è trattato di immorali cavalcate.
> Esiste il lancio dello stronzo (cit. Fantozzi), e il "rodeo sullo stronzo". Ecco, lei ha capito che è finita l'era di questo rodeo.
> 
> ...


verdissimo!


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Allora Vincent te lo da il consiglio.
> Lascia perdere la bella figa che ti sei trastullato, e che mi pare assai più sveglia di te. Hai una grande fortuna: che la tua complice di sgroppate è molto più sveglia di te, e ha capito che si è trattato di immorali cavalcate.
> Esiste il lancio dello stronzo (cit. Fantozzi), e il "rodeo sullo stronzo". Ecco, lei ha capito che è finita l'era di questo rodeo.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> quanto è vero



E allora perchè lo hai fatto?


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Al prossimo che chiama Amore un semplice scambio di fluidi, giuro che mi squarto la pancia con una Katana e vaffanculo mondo crudele......e coglione.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Al prossimo che chiama Amore un semplice scambio di fluidi, giuro che mi squarto la pancia con una Katana e vaffanculo mondo crudele......e coglione.


ma magari la katana la usiamo su di lui, che dici?


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> quanto è vero


scusami ma con questo commento mi fai pensare che avete deciso di avere un bambino nonostante perplessità circa il rapporto..

purtroppo succede più spesso di quanto pensiamo.. si pensa che il matrimonio o i figli possano appianare delle crisi che esistono a monte. Beh non funziona, proprio no.

Quoto Vincent (che m ha fatto tajà col lancio dello stronzo ) ormai quello che è fatto è fatto, devi ringraziare il cielo che la tua amante ha chiuso la relazione prima di te e che non sono successi danni irreparabili (almeno dal punto di vista pratico).


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

tua moglie, nota un tuo malcontento?
O per lei la vita va benissimo così ... 


sienne


----------



## Stark72 (31 Ottobre 2014)

*MMMAH!*


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

banshee ha detto:


> scusami ma con questo commento mi fai pensare che avete deciso di avere un bambino nonostante perplessità circa il rapporto..
> 
> purtroppo succede più spesso di quanto pensiamo.. si pensa che il matrimonio o i figli possano appianare delle crisi che esistono a monte. Beh non funziona, proprio no.


Purtroppo abbiamo centrato la questione...voglio però iniziare a pensare diversamente!Non può essere cosi. Momenti belli li ho passati...non posso averli dimenticati!


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Al prossimo che chiama Amore un semplice scambio di fluidi, giuro che mi squarto la pancia con una Katana e vaffanculo mondo crudele......e coglione.


perchè? Non è sempre cosi...


----------



## Circe (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Mario e volevo sfogarmi un po con voi. Da quasi un anno e mezzo ho una storia con una collega di lavoro che ha avuto l'apice questa estate e mano mano sta scemando...più che altro da parte sua.
> Parto subito sul dire che io sono sposato e in attesa di un figlioletto e lei sposata da anni con due figlie e poco più grande di me. Lei disinnamorata da tempo del marito, io in confusione totale con mia moglie.
> E' nato tutto cosi per caso, io sentivo il bisogno da anni di una svolta, di sentirmi più desiderato, apprezzato e via dicendo, lei lo stesso anche se sempre con la paura di andare avanti avendo la responsabilità delle due figlie dietro.
> Questa storia nata e cresciuta in modo stupendo ci ha portato ad amarci in maniera incredibile quasi surreale. Poi un incontro casuale con i rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua. Il fatto di dover vivere nell'ombra, di sentirsi uno schifo quando a casa magari il marito faceva il carino ecc ecc ha iniziato a rompere questo amore...
> ...


oggi è una bella giornata, non voglio rovinarla.
Ma una cosa devo dirtela. E basta con sti uomini senza coglioni!!
Ami la tua amante? lotta x riaverla e toglierla al marito. 
E LASCIA TUA MOGLIE. SUBITO.
Perchè accanto a lei che aspetta un bambino non c'è posto per un uomo senza palle. UN IGNAVO come tanti, (come è stato anche mio marito) che non sa da che parte schierarsi. Anzi lo sa...solo da quella propria.
Sembrero' acida, non lo sono....ma non se ne puo' piu' di tutti sti insicuri che fanno danni in giro!


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tua moglie, nota un tuo malcontento?
> O per lei la vita va benissimo così ...
> ...


No, lei si è un po avvicinata...ha sentito qualcosa, una mia freddezza. Il problema nostro è anche questo, non esporre all'altro i problemi e cercare di risolverli...questo ci ha portato ad appiattire le cose e dare per scontato che quella vita era giusta cosi nonostante magari entrambi la volevamo diversa. Io non sono come mi ha vissuto lei negli ultimi anni e voglio dimostrare il contrario ma se non cambiamo entrambi come potrà funzionare in futuro veramente bene?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> No, lei si è un po avvicinata...ha sentito qualcosa, una mia freddezza. Il problema nostro è anche questo, non esporre all'altro i problemi e cercare di risolverli...questo ci ha portato ad appiattire le cose e dare per scontato che quella vita era giusta cosi nonostante magari entrambi la volevamo diversa. Io non sono come mi ha vissuto lei negli ultimi anni e voglio dimostrare il contrario ma se non cambiamo entrambi come potrà funzionare in futuro veramente bene?


Mi spieghi la scelta di fare un figlio (e 3)


----------



## Homer (31 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Allora Vincent te lo da il consiglio.
> Lascia perdere la bella figa che ti sei trastullato, e che mi pare assai più sveglia di te. Hai una grande fortuna: che la tua complice di sgroppate è molto più sveglia di te, e ha capito che si è trattato di immorali cavalcate.
> Esiste il lancio dello stronzo (cit. Fantozzi), e il "rodeo sullo stronzo". Ecco, lei ha capito che è finita l'era di questo rodeo.
> 
> ...



:up::up::up:

Non potevi scrivere meglio.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Mario e volevo sfogarmi un po con voi. Da quasi un anno e mezzo ho una storia con una collega di lavoro che ha avuto l'apice questa estate e mano mano sta scemando...più che altro da parte sua.
> Parto subito sul dire che io sono sposato e in attesa di un figlioletto e lei sposata da anni con due figlie e poco più grande di me. Lei disinnamorata da tempo del marito, io in confusione totale con mia moglie.
> E' nato tutto cosi per caso, io sentivo il bisogno da anni di una svolta, di sentirmi più desiderato, apprezzato e via dicendo, lei lo stesso anche se sempre con la paura di andare avanti avendo la responsabilità delle due figlie dietro.
> Questa storia nata e cresciuta in modo stupendo ci ha portato ad amarci in maniera incredibile quasi surreale. Poi un incontro casuale con i rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua. Il fatto di dover vivere nell'ombra, di sentirsi uno schifo quando a casa magari il marito faceva il carino ecc ecc ha iniziato a rompere questo amore...
> ...


Pensavo che i coglioni che credono,a queste balle,fossero estinti.Ma ci sei o ci fai???


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> No, lei si è un po avvicinata...ha sentito qualcosa, una mia freddezza. Il problema nostro è anche questo, non esporre all'altro i problemi e cercare di risolverli...questo ci ha portato ad appiattire le cose e dare per scontato che quella vita era giusta cosi nonostante magari entrambi la volevamo diversa. Io non sono come mi ha vissuto lei negli ultimi anni e voglio dimostrare il contrario ma se non cambiamo entrambi come potrà funzionare in futuro veramente bene?



Ciao

riporto un punto che è stato ripetuto più volte, ma che non ha trovato risposta. 

Perché avete deciso di mettere al mondo un figlio? Per coprire i problemi che avete?
Come dire, è un tale compito importante e che dovrebbe saldare fortemente una coppia ... 
Ma così non è ... 


sienne


----------



## Homer (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Al prossimo che chiama Amore un semplice scambio di fluidi, giuro che mi squarto la pancia con una Katana e vaffanculo mondo crudele......e coglione.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Come non darti ragione


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> oggi è una bella giornata, non voglio rovinarla.
> Ma una cosa devo dirtela. E basta con sti uomini senza coglioni!!
> *Ami la tua amante? lotta x riaverla e toglierla al marito.
> E LASCIA TUA MOGLIE. SUBITO.*
> ...


Sarei un senza palle lo stesso perchè di fronte ad un nuovo problema esistenziale fuggirei magari facendo ancora più danni. No voglio affrontarlo, capire se amo mia moglie, allontanare l'amante e poi prendere la decisione una volta che tutto sarà tornato spero più chiaro.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spieghi la scelta di fare un figlio (e 3)


_"Che c'è dentro quella zucca marcia che non funziona mai. Mamma e papà gli hanno forse fatto mancare il loro affetto quando erano bambini ?"

_


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pensavo che i coglioni che credono,a queste balle,fossero estinti.Ma ci sei o ci fai???


perchè sarebbe una balla? Non mi ha conquistato mettendo sul piatto i suoi problemi di coppia...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> perchè sarebbe una balla? Non mi ha conquistato mettendo sul piatto i suoi problemi di coppia...


Le domande sul figlio le eviti di proposito?


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Mario e volevo sfogarmi un po con voi. Da quasi un anno e mezzo ho una storia con una collega di lavoro che ha avuto l'apice questa estate e mano mano sta scemando...più che altro da parte sua.
> Parto subito sul dire che io sono sposato e in attesa di un figlioletto e lei sposata da anni con due figlie e poco più grande di me. Lei disinnamorata da tempo del marito, io in confusione totale con mia moglie.
> E' nato tutto cosi per caso, io sentivo il bisogno da anni di una svolta, di sentirmi più desiderato, apprezzato e via dicendo, lei lo stesso anche se sempre con la paura di andare avanti avendo la responsabilità delle due figlie dietro.
> Questa storia nata e cresciuta in modo stupendo ci ha portato ad amarci in maniera incredibile quasi surreale. Poi un incontro casuale con i rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua. Il fatto di dover vivere nell'ombra, di sentirsi uno schifo quando a casa magari il marito faceva il carino ecc ecc ha iniziato a rompere questo amore...
> ...



Povero Mario, vieni qui a cercar consigli e ti ritrovi una valanga di insulti...mi spiace. 
Cosa posso dirti? consigli? difficile nella tua posizione, anche perchè certe cose puoi saperle solo TU.
TU "sai" i motivi per cui l'hai tradita.
Senza prendere coscienza di quelli c'è poco da consigliare (lato mio), da fare (lato tuo).
Quindi per ora STAI FERMO e cerca di capire il motivo.


Una volta compreso il PERCHE' del tradimento, 
- se ricondurlo ad un bisogno particolare che lavorandoci puoi trovare anche nel tuo matrimonio (chessò, molti tradiscono perchè nella coppia, pur amando la propria moglie, non trovano qualcosa in particolare...dal sesso alle attenzioni...dalla comprensione ad altro...ma non mettono in discussione l'amore che provano per lei)
-oppure se ricondurlo al fatto che non sei più innamorato (chessò, altri tradiscono per evadere da una donna che non amano più, da una situazione soffocante, da una storia-ragnatela da cui non riescono ad uscire se non evadendo nel modo più infimo...beh, il tradimento potrebbe essere il primo grande campanello, segnale di allarmare sul fatto che la storia è inevitabilmente portata a finire)...
ecco, mentre ragioni sul PERCHE' hai tradito, e ci ragioni DA SOLO, senza amante nella vita, senza far trasparire nulla a tua moglie (che se non è stupida qualcosa avrà percepito??? o è solo concentrata sul figlio senza più 'sentire' il suo uomo??!?), senza tirare dentro le tue preoccupazioni ed i tuoi pensieri nessun altro (parola d'ordine è FAR STAR SERENA TUA MOGLIE finchè non hai capito che caxxo vuoi TU dalla vita),
ecco, mentre ragioni e pensi, STAI LONTANO DALLA TUA AMANTE.
Per fortuna (si! PER FORTUNA) lei ha preso in mano la situazione ed ha chiuso, quindi assecondala, è un gran vantaggio il fatto che la tua amante sia 'rinsavita' (magari per lei era solo una bravata leggera e controllata).
Quindi stai lontano da lei, segui ciò che dice, evita ogni contatto con l'amante E PENSA, PENSA DENTRO DI TE E CAPISCI.
Secondo me tu non ami la tua amante, ma è stata solo un mezzo, un'ancora...ora però lo puoi sapere solo tu, se dentro di te c'è o non c'è ancora l'amore per tua moglie.
Non è facile e soprattutto non è un processo che risolverai velocemente.
Ci vorranno mesi e mesi.


Ma una cosa: quando hai capito il PERCHE', agisci di conseguenza. Se non ami tua moglie lasciala, come ti diceva anche un altro utente, i figli lo sentono e non c'è niente di peggio per rovinarsi la propria vita a la loro che restare laddove non vogliamo stare.
Se ami tua moglie, e l'amante è stata solo una parentesi, riprenditi la vita che hai scelto, i motivi per cui l'hai voluta accanto e scelta come madre dei tuoi figli, e goditi l'evento straordinario che sta per accadere.


Capire il perchè e successiva coerenza.
Questo mi sento di consigliarti.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Purtroppo abbiamo centrato la questione...voglio però iniziare a pensare diversamente!Non può essere cosi. Momenti belli li ho passati...non posso averli dimenticati!


ok ho capito. Eri in crisi già da prima e pensavi che un figlio avrebbe cementato un muro che iniziava a traballare..purtroppo non funziona, anzi: vai a costruire un gigante con i piedi d'argilla.

Ma lei? lei si è accorta di qualche cosa? la crisi è (ed era) solo tua o reciproca?


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia non sono insulti.

A qualcuno viene meglio la parte del poliziotto buono ad altri quelle del cattivo.

 Ma noi vogliamo bene a tutti.


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> riporto un punto che è stato ripetuto più volte, ma che non ha trovato risposta.
> 
> ...


Lei credo mi ami, un po l'ha fatto anche per l'età che avanza perchè ha dato per scontato che una volta sposati il passo successivo era quello. Io nel dubbio più assoluto l'ho ascoltata e pensavo che un figlio ci poteva far unire ancora di più e far sparire alcuni miei dubbi che invece non sono spariti ancora per nulla. Io voglio vederlo nascere e guardare negli occhi...io li vorrò rinascere!


----------



## lunaiena (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Purtroppo è tutto vero. Ho specificato alcune cose perché sono quelle che mi fanno stare male. Sono stato un coglione e sto male per questo. Non cercavo applausi ma consigli, non sono stato capace a resistere e tutto è andato a rotoli.Ora voglio ripartire ma da dove...vi prego ok gli insulti ma sbagliare è umano e già sto una merda di mio. Io voglio ripartire e tornare sereno per il bene di tutti!!! Chiedo solo come fare, non vi chiedo di dirmi quello che sono!


prova a chiederti innanzi tutto 
quanto sei in crisi con tua moglie 
se c'è possibilità di recupero e quanto saprai dare al tuo bambino ...
parlo da neomamma ...
con l'arrivo di un bebe i primi mesi sono duri sia per l'equilibrio di una coppia 
che emotivamente per i singoli elementi ...
ma in tutto quello che verrà basterà un solo piccolo sorriso di quel 
esserino ad aiutarti nel riequilibrio...
ma se cominci questa avventura mancante di un pezzo e quel pezzo devi capire tu qual'è ...
sara più difficile se non impossibile affontarla...
ciao in bocca al lupo


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Povero Mario, vieni qui a cercar consigli e ti ritrovi una valanga di insulti...mi spiace.
> Cosa posso dirti? consigli? difficile nella tua posizione, anche perchè certe cose puoi saperle solo TU.
> TU "sai" i motivi per cui l'hai tradita.
> Senza prendere coscienza di quelli c'è poco da consigliare (lato mio), da fare (lato tuo).
> ...


Quoto tutto. Mario devi capire DA SOLO. da solo significa 
1) lontano dalla tua amante
2) proteggendo tua moglie in questa fase così delicata della sua vita

Ciao Traccia il neretto sono io ..


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> _"Che c'è dentro quella zucca marcia che non funziona mai. Mamma e papà gli hanno forse fatto mancare il loro affetto quando erano bambini ?"
> _


............ mi sono cappottato sulla scrivania del mio ufficio!:rotfl:


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Povero Mario, vieni qui a cercar consigli e ti ritrovi una valanga di insulti...mi spiace.
> Cosa posso dirti? consigli? difficile nella tua posizione, anche perchè certe cose puoi saperle solo TU.
> TU "sai" i motivi per cui l'hai tradita.
> Senza prendere coscienza di quelli c'è poco da consigliare (lato mio), da fare (lato tuo).
> ...


uno dei migliori messaggi ricevuti. Mi hai detto tante cose vere! Grazie!


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Mario e volevo sfogarmi un po con voi. Da quasi un anno e mezzo ho una storia con una collega di lavoro che ha avuto l'apice questa estate e mano mano sta scemando...più che altro da parte sua.
> Parto subito sul dire che io sono sposato e in attesa di un figlioletto e lei sposata da anni con due figlie e poco più grande di me. Lei disinnamorata da tempo del marito, io in confusione totale con mia moglie.
> E' nato tutto cosi per caso, io sentivo il bisogno da anni di una svolta, di sentirmi più desiderato, apprezzato e via dicendo, lei lo stesso anche se sempre con la paura di andare avanti avendo la responsabilità delle due figlie dietro.
> Questa storia nata e cresciuta in modo stupendo ci ha portato ad amarci in maniera incredibile quasi surreale. Poi un incontro casuale con i rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua. Il fatto di dover vivere nell'ombra, di sentirsi uno schifo quando a casa magari il marito faceva il carino ecc ecc ha iniziato a rompere questo amore...
> ...


non voglio criticarti, ma una domanda te la pongo...
perchè hai accettato di avere un figlio, quando sapevi di non essere innamorato di tua moglie?
sei stato troppo facilone forse, avere un figlio è una svolta importante nella vita per cui dovrebbe essere una scelta ponderata e non superficiale
la pazzia come la chiami tu, non è stata a mio parere qualla di avere una relazione extraconiugale, bensì qulla di mettere al mondo un figlio sapendo di non amare la donna che avevi accanto

TROPPO SUPERFICIALE


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Traccia non sono insulti.
> 
> A qualcuno viene meglio la parte del poliziotto buono ad altri quelle del cattivo.
> 
> Ma noi vogliamo bene a tutti.


Tuba, a me il poliziotto cattivo fine a se stesso, senza metterci un minimo di empatia, mi sta sul caxxo.
Sparare sulla crocerossa, puntare il dito, vomitare mer*a e sentenze senza aggiungere niente è veramente di ZERO valore aggiunto.
Il poliziotto cattivo ha senso se ci mette altro. Solo insulti lascia il tempo che trova.


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> prova a chiederti innanzi tutto
> quanto sei in crisi con tua moglie
> se c'è possibilità di recupero e quanto saprai dare al tuo bambino ...
> parlo da neomamma ...
> ...


non vedo l'ora che nasca...voglio affrontare i miei problemi e le mie gioie(il piccoletto)


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> perchè? Non è sempre cosi...


Ma che stracazzo dici?


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma che stracazzo dici?


chiedo il perchè di quella affermazione.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Lei credo mi ami, un po l'ha fatto anche per l'età che avanza perchè ha dato per scontato che una volta sposati il passo successivo era quello. Io nel dubbio più assoluto l'ho ascoltata e pensavo che un figlio ci poteva far unire ancora di più e far sparire alcuni miei dubbi che invece non sono spariti ancora per nulla. Io voglio vederlo nascere e guardare negli occhi...io li vorrò rinascere!



Ciao Mario,

noti una cosa? Continui a dare il compito a tuo figlio ancora non nato, di un tuo cambiamento. 
Se vuoi cambiare e sentire la paternità dentro di te ... lo fai ADESSO questo passo. 
Questo bambino già c'è. Già esiste. Già dà calci. Già si muove ... C'È ... 

Prendi TU in mano la tua situazione e prova a proiettare la consapevolezza su ciò che ti sta accadendo. 
La stanzetta è già preparata? Una copertina? La culla? La musica da ascoltare? Avete deciso che pannolini?
Se allattare? Un nome? Se fare le vaccinazioni? Se non dorme, chi si alza? Lo fate assieme o a turno? ... 


sienne


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Ok, lavagna, pennarello. Disegna un pene da un lato, una vagina dall'altro. Cosa vedi?


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ok, lavagna, pennarello. Disegna un pene da un lato, una vagina dall'altro. Cosa vedi?


un pene e una vagina


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Tuba, a me il poliziotto cattivo fine a se stesso, senza metterci un minimo di empatia, mi sta sul caxxo.
> Sparare sulla crocerossa, puntare il dito, vomitare mer*a e sentenze senza aggiungere niente è veramente di ZERO valore aggiunto.
> Il poliziotto cattivo ha senso se ci mette altro. Solo insulti lascia il tempo che trova.


Ma il polizotto cattivo ce ne ha messe di cose in quello che ha scritto.

La prima cosa l'Amore. Nel suo post, questo coglione di un Tubarao ha suggerito al nostro Mario di cominciare a prendere in considerazione il fatto che forse un po' di _"prima classe fotti-fotti" _non è amore, è appunto _"prima classe fotti-fotti".

_Nel secondo post ha messo moltissima empatia, ma proprio tantissima empatia, empatia a tonnellate, empatia tanta da darla via gratis........PER QUEL RAGAZZINO CHE MANCO E' NATO E SI TROVA PAPA' CHE DEVE RIPRENDERE IN MANO LA PROPRIA VITA PERCHE' UN PO' DI _"prima classe fotti fotti" _gli ha impicciato il cervello.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> perchè sarebbe una balla? Non mi ha conquistato mettendo sul piatto i suoi problemi di coppia...


Senti invornito,anch'io tradisco,e sono senz'altro piu'maturo di te.E questa storia che ''a casa non facciamo niente da anniì'',non sai quante volte l'ho sentita.Lothar docet.


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Traccia non sono insulti.
> 
> A qualcuno viene meglio la parte del poliziotto buono ad altri quelle del cattivo.
> 
> Ma noi vogliamo bene a tutti.


Io sto evitando di rispondere...che non è questione di poliziotto buono o cattivo...a me sale la voglia di omicidio a volte.
Altro che Lecter!!


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka, be normal! Usa i tuoi chakra!Fai Yoga sulla tastiera!


----------



## lunaiena (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> non vedo l'ora che nasca...voglio affrontare i miei problemi e le mie gioie(il piccoletto)


Ci saranno momenti in cui arriverai a chiederti 
"ma chi me lo ha fatto fare "...
e a questo è già difficile rispondersi se in coppia va più o meno 
tutto regolare ...
se ancora parti con proprio una crisi in corso o comunque con la conoscenza solo tua 
della "gravità "della situazione per te sarà durissima ...
se già soffrivi per essere trascurato 
dopo sappi che almeno diciamo per i primi mesi esisterà solo
il piccolo ...
tua moglie avrà un caratteraccio e nel contempo avrà bisogno di te
e di tutte le energie che puoi darle ...perché le sue se le succhia già 
il bimbo ...
di dico questo perché sono freschissima di questo terremoto emotivo(tre mesi )
ed è davvero dura
nom dovresti neanche avere il tempo di pensare ad altro che a tuo figlio...


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma il polizotto cattivo ce ne ha messe di cose in quello che ha scritto.
> 
> La prima cosa l'Amore. Nel suo post, questo coglione di un Tubarao ha suggerito al nostro Mario di cominciare a prendere in considerazione il fatto che forse un po' di _"prima classe fotti-fotti" _non è amore, è appunto _"prima classe fotti-fotti".
> 
> _Nel secondo post ha messo moltissima empatia, ma proprio tantissima empatia, empatia a tonnellate, empatia tanta da darla via gratis........PER QUEL RAGAZZINO CHE MANCO E' NATO E SI TROVA PAPA' CHE DEVE RIPRENDERE IN MANO LA PROPRIA VITA PERCHE' UN PO' DI _"prima classe fotti fotti" _gli ha impicciato il cervello.


non parlavo di te, ma in generale. Ed in questo generale ovviamente potresti rientrarci anche tu (o anche io) qualora sentenziassimo solo giudizi e niente altro.

se un vaso è rotto non è che lo aggiusti dicendo "COGLIONE! HAI ROTTO IL VASO!!!SEI UN DEMENTE!"
ecco, mi dici che valore aggiunto dai alla causa?!?
e nemmeno PREVIENI un'altra rottura di vaso futuro denigrando una persona.

Questo secondo me.


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Mario,
> 
> noti una cosa? Continui a dare il compito a tuo figlio ancora non nato, di un tuo cambiamento.
> Se vuoi cambiare e sentire la paternità dentro di te ... lo fai ADESSO questo passo.
> ...


No già sto affrontando queste cose...anzi spesso sono più io che voglio queste cose. Mia moglie non sembra sempre coinvolgermi in tutto ciò tanto che anche mia madre si è accorta di questa cosa...ci vede lontani e freddi ma non solo da parte mia. La gravidanza l'ha fatta allontanare da tutti quasi, nemmeno lei la sta vivendo al 100% anche con se stessa...tante paure soprattutto, io ho imposto di comprare o farci regalare qualcosa per il bimbo e tenerla in casa, io ho deciso di andare a vedere la carrozzina, io gli dico facciamo questo facciamo quello...non ho svolto un ruolo marginale finora nella gravidanza nonostante tutta la mia storia e da almeno queste piccole cose vorrei ripartire. Io ci parlo, abbiamo scelto insieme il nome, appoggio la guancia e mi faccio dare i calcetti...
L'unica cosa ad oggi è che mi sento di avere un figlio con una amica(moglie) e di aspettare mio figlio per dedicargli tutto l'amore che ho. Devo capire se posso dare l'amore a tutti e due ma soprattutto voglio anche riceverne...ed a oggi anche qui ci sono problemi. Io ho toppato di brutto ma di la c'è da cambiare lo stesso molte cose...


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senti invornito,anch'io tradisco,e sono senz'altro piu'maturo di te.E questa storia che ''a casa non facciamo niente da anniì'',non sai quante volte l'ho sentita.Lothar docet.


ok ma non mi hai risposto e comunque non puoi dare per scontato sia sempre cosi.


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Nicka, be normal! Usa i tuoi chakra!Fai Yoga sulla tastiera!


Io sono normalissima e tranquillissima...e anzi oggi ho pure il corso in palestra, per cui sarò ancora più rilassata...
Ma non è questione di non essere tranquilli.
E' questione che qui un soggetto ha avuto la bella pensata di parlare e straparlare di "amore" con una tizia. 
Nel frattempo in cui viveva la fantastica storia d'ammmmore ha ben pensato di mettere incinta la moglie con cui da anni è in confusione, ipse dixit.
Allora, mettere al mondo un figlio, soprattutto oggi, è una decisione che va ponderata. Cos'è questo? Il caso di quelle coppie che mettono al mondo un figlio per risolvere i propri problemi? Mi viene la scabbia. E sì, mi trattengo dall'incazzarmi.
E dirò di più...perchè ho l'impressione che la confusione sia solo di quest'uomo e magari la moglie, come spesso accade, non è a conoscenza delle menate che si fa il marito?
Apprezzo più un uomo che dice "c'avevo il durello ogni volta che mi passava davanti e volontariamente mi sono fatto delle scopate come non ne facevo da anni".
Ma parlare della storiellina d'ammmmore, nata e cresciuta lentamente e a lungo, con fiorellini e roselline no. E no soprattutto quando grandissimo idiota metti incinta tua moglie.
Abbi rispetto, un minimo.


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ci saranno momenti in cui arriverai a chiederti
> "ma chi me lo ha fatto fare "...
> e a questo è già difficile rispondersi se in coppia va più o meno
> tutto regolare ...
> ...


non posso tirarmi indietro, devo affrontare queste cose e fare la mia parte


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Lei credo mi ami, un po l'ha fatto anche per l'età che avanza perchè ha dato per scontato che una volta sposati il passo successivo era quello. Io nel dubbio più assoluto l'ho ascoltata e pensavo che un figlio ci poteva far unire ancora di più e far sparire alcuni miei dubbi che invece non sono spariti ancora per nulla. Io voglio vederlo nascere e guardare negli occhi...io li vorrò rinascere!



Ecco queste cose mi fanno incazzare come poche altre
UN FIGLIO...non avete comprato un auto nuova cazzo
DOvevi dirle chiaramente che era il momento peggiore per avere un figlio
Ma come cazzo si fa, porca di quella puttana


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> No già sto affrontando queste cose...anzi spesso sono più io che voglio queste cose. Mia moglie non sembra sempre coinvolgermi in tutto ciò tanto che anche mia madre si è accorta di questa cosa...ci vede lontani e freddi ma non solo da parte mia. La gravidanza l'ha fatta allontanare da tutti quasi, nemmeno lei la sta vivendo al 100% anche con se stessa...tante paure soprattutto, io ho imposto di comprare o farci regalare qualcosa per il bimbo e tenerla in casa, io ho deciso di andare a vedere la carrozzina, io gli dico facciamo questo facciamo quello...non ho svolto un ruolo marginale finora nella gravidanza nonostante tutta la mia storia e da almeno queste piccole cose vorrei ripartire. Io ci parlo, abbiamo scelto insieme il nome, appoggio la guancia e mi faccio dare i calcetti...
> L'unica cosa ad oggi è che mi sento di avere un figlio con una amica(moglie) e di aspettare mio figlio per dedicargli tutto l'amore che ho. Devo capire se posso dare l'amore a tutti e due ma soprattutto voglio anche riceverne...ed a oggi anche qui ci sono problemi. Io ho toppato di brutto ma di la c'è da cambiare lo stesso molte cose...



Ciao

ok ... forse sarebbe il caso, di parlare apertamente con lei. Non della tua storia extra,
ma di questo che c'è tra voi due ... questo distacco ... paure non espresse ... 
A quanto pare, anche lei ha tanti pensieri per la testa che la distraggono ... 

Un invito a cena per iniziare un discorso delicato? 
Un terreno neutrale a volte fa miracoli ... forse ha solo paura di non farcela. 
Sarebbe un buon punto di partenza per entrambi ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Traccia*

Oh fatemi capire:questo concepisce un figlio e durante il pereodo di gravidanza della moglie si tromba una collega,dargli del coglione è fare il poliziotto cattivo?andiamo avanti,questa collega che sa che che quest'uomo sta per diventare padre e ci scopa come dovrei definirla se non grande bagascia?RIPETO IL CONCETTO:giocassero pure con la loro vita,giocassero a fare gli adolescenti con cazzi turgidi e chiappe bagnate,ma non giocassero con la vita di un bimbo che sta per nascere e non ha chiesto di nascere.....!Su questo non sono disposto a discutere,e mi permetto anche di giudicare.Non ci sto a dementi che coinvolgono ignari nelle loro scelte di cazzo.E allora divento poliziotto molto cattivo...e mi riesce decisamente bene.....benissimo.


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> No già sto affrontando queste cose...anzi spesso sono più io che voglio queste cose. Mia moglie non sembra sempre coinvolgermi in tutto ciò tanto che anche mia madre si è accorta di questa cosa...ci vede lontani e freddi ma non solo da parte mia. *La gravidanza l'ha fatta allontanare da tutti *quasi, nemmeno lei la sta vivendo al 100% anche con se stessa...tante paure soprattutto, io ho imposto di comprare o farci regalare qualcosa per il bimbo e tenerla in casa, io ho deciso di andare a vedere la carrozzina, io gli dico facciamo questo facciamo quello...non ho svolto un ruolo marginale finora nella gravidanza nonostante tutta la mia storia e da almeno queste piccole cose vorrei ripartire. Io ci parlo, abbiamo scelto insieme il nome, appoggio la guancia e mi faccio dare i calcetti...
> L'unica cosa ad oggi è che mi sento di avere un figlio con una amica(moglie) e di aspettare mio figlio per dedicargli tutto l'amore che ho. Devo capire se posso dare l'amore a tutti e due ma soprattutto voglio anche riceverne...ed a oggi anche qui ci sono problemi. Io ho toppato di brutto ma di la c'è da cambiare lo stesso molte cose...


non sarà mica che si senta sola ad affrontare questo persorso impegnativo?
secondo me guardi troppo alle cose materiali, carrozzine, ecc. mentre ti sfugge qualcosa di più importante, quel qualcosa che forse una donna in gravidanza ne ha la necessità.
Affermi di appoggiare una guancia e di farti dare i calcetti, ma non ti senti un verme?


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... forse sarebbe il caso, di parlare apertamente con lei. Non della tua storia extra,
> ma di questo che c'è tra voi due ... questo distacco ... paure non espresse ...
> ...


grazie...nel mentre già due volte abbiamo parlato di come siamo arrivati ad una certa freddezza, devo dire che mi ha quasi colpito il fatto che non abbiamo mai parlato dei nostri problemi e ho capito quanto sia sbagliato! Io voglio mettercela tutta per superarli ma le cose si vogliono in due e dopo le parole contano i fatti per entrambi.


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Tu*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco queste cose mi fanno incazzare come poche altre
> UN FIGLIO...non avete comprato un auto nuova cazzo
> DOvevi dirle chiaramente che era il momento peggiore per avere un figlio
> Ma come cazzo si fa, porca di quella puttana



Sei la mia collega cattiva?mi attizzano le donne in divisa cattive....


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non sarà mica che si senta sola ad affrontare questo persorso impegnativo?
> secondo me guardi troppo alle cose materiali, carrozzine, ecc. mentre ti sfugge qualcosa di più importante, quel qualcosa che forse una donna in gravidanza ne ha la necessità.
> *Affermi di appoggiare una guancia e di farti dare i calcetti, ma non ti senti un verme?*


si. Lo faccio perchè mi voglio riavvicinare, perche sento di starmi a perdere queste gioie.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> ok ma non mi hai risposto e comunque non puoi dare per scontato sia sempre cosi.



Mario,nessuna amante ti dira'mai,che a casa il sesso va a mille.Capito perche'e'balla??


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> grazie...nel mentre già due volte abbiamo parlato di come siamo arrivati ad una certa freddezza, devo dire che mi ha quasi colpito il fatto che non abbiamo mai parlato dei nostri problemi e ho capito quanto sia sbagliato! Io voglio mettercela tutta per superarli ma le cose si vogliono in due e dopo le parole contano i fatti per entrambi.



Ciao

si è sbagliato. Anche perché da soli non si risolvono i problemi, spesso. 
Riprendi dove avete lasciato quei discorsi. Con tanta calma ... con tanto affetto. 
Avete sbagliato entrambi ... di una cosa ne devi essere consapevole:
genitori lo sarete e lo rimarrete, comunque vadano le cose. 
Perciò, non avvelenare nessun discorso ... non accusare ... nulla del genere ... 

La inviti questa sera a cena? ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei la mia collega cattiva?mi attizzano le donne in divisa cattive....



E sono stata anche soft
Mettere al mondo figli come se fossero giocattoli
Ma cazzo è giò difficile crescere un figlio quando le cose vanno bene
Invece qui c'è gente che mentre si scopa l'amante mette incinta la moglie






Sull'attizzarti:lipstick::culo:


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oh fatemi capire:questo concepisce un figlio e durante il pereodo di gravidanza della moglie si tromba una collega,dargli del coglione è fare il poliziotto cattivo?andiamo avanti,questa collega che sa che che quest'uomo sta per diventare padre e ci scopa come dovrei definirla se non grande bagascia?RIPETO IL CONCETTO:giocassero pure con la loro vita,giocassero a fare gli adolescenti con cazzi turgidi e chiappe bagnate,ma non giocassero con la vita di un bimbo che sta per nascere e non ha chiesto di nascere.....!Su questo non sono disposto a discutere,e mi permetto anche di giudicare.Non ci sto a dementi che coinvolgono ignari nelle loro scelte di cazzo.E allora divento poliziotto molto cattivo...e mi riesce decisamente bene.....benissimo.



La questione è un'altra: il danno è già stato fatto. ok? sto bambino sta per nascere, ok? concordo che non era minimamente il caso di concepirlo, ok? che abbia fatto una stronzata nè è abbondantemente consapevole, ok? ma che senso ha sentenziare su errori fatti e strafatti? mica li cancelli dicendo ad una persona che ha sbagliato in maniera aggressiva? No!
E quindi: pensiamo al presente e al futuro affinchè non vi siano danni ancora maggiori.
Quindi cerchiamo di capire il perchè uno arriva a fare delle stronzate del genere affinchè non le ripeta in futuro e non aggravi una situazione già critica.
Non ha nessun beneficio su una persona sentirsi denigrata se non quella di ripetere gli errori anche in futuro perchè si sentirà che E' e sarà SEMPRE un cojone, che ha sbagliato e sbaglierà.
Partendo dall'assunto del presente, ossia che la situazione è quella che è e che un bimbo è in arrivo, che cavolo di senso ha dire 'non dovevi concepirlo'? ORMAI C'E'!!! quindi, il mio approccio è: cerchiamo di ripartire dal punto in essere, dal presente, cercando di non peggiorare la situazione. E questo è quello che ho cercato di dare come mio contributo a Mario.


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*

Mi piacciono le donne che si incazzano,poco concilianti,che diventano aggressive....che ti mordono"ogni cosa"e ti fanno molto male....


----------



## Homer (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> non parlavo di te, ma in generale. Ed in questo generale ovviamente potresti rientrarci anche tu (o anche io) qualora sentenziassimo solo giudizi e niente altro.
> 
> se un vaso è rotto non è che lo aggiusti dicendo "COGLIONE! HAI ROTTO IL VASO!!!SEI UN DEMENTE!"
> ecco, mi dici che valore aggiunto dai alla causa?!?
> ...



Traccia, ma cosa vuoi rispondere ad uno che dice di avere incinta la moglie sperando che quel figlio possa appianare i problemi che ha con lei, che tra l'altro non è sicuro d'amare, continuando a pensare all'amante che, di più ampia intelligenza, l'ha sfanculato da un pezzo?

Non c'è nulla da dire. Non c'è da argomentare un bel niente......in queste cose sono un pò talebano.

oddio, mi si sta chiudendo la vena...


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> La questione è un'altra: il danno è già stato fatto. ok? sto bambino sta per nascere, ok? concordo che non era minimamente il caso di concepirlo, ok? che abbia fatto una stronzata nè è abbondantemente consapevole, ok? ma che senso ha sentenziare su errori fatti e strafatti? mica li cancelli dicendo ad una persona che ha sbagliato in maniera aggressiva? No!
> E quindi: pensiamo al presente e al futuro affinchè non vi siano danni ancora maggiori.
> Quindi cerchiamo di capire il perchè uno arriva a fare delle stronzate del genere affinchè non le ripeta in futuro e non aggravi una situazione già critica.
> Non ha nessun beneficio su una persona sentirsi denigrata se non quella di ripetere gli errori anche in futuro perchè si sentirà che E' e sarà SEMPRE un cojone, che ha sbagliato e sbaglierà.
> Partendo dall'assunto del presente, ossia che la situazione è quella che è e che un bimbo è in arrivo, che cavolo di senso ha dire 'non dovevi concepirlo'? ORMAI C'E'!!! quindi, il mio approccio è: cerchiamo di ripartire dal punto in essere, dal presente, cercando di non peggiorare la situazione. E questo è quello che ho cercato di dare come mio contributo a Mario.


Traccia perdonami...ma l'unico problema di sto tizio è che l'amante vuole chiudere e lui non vuole!!!! E sta male poverino perchè sperava di continuare!
Ha messo incinta l'amica e il suo cuore appartiene alla collega.
Ma dai.
Questo non è risolvere i problemi, non è nemmeno ripartire da zero. La cosa che a lui rode è che l'amante lo abbia sfanculato, nonostante si amino taaaaaaanto.
A me viene la scabbia e 2.


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mario,nessuna amante ti dira'mai,che a casa il sesso va a mille.Capito perche'e'balla??


ok, è stata sempre sincera con me e soprattutto a zero o a mille non avrebbe cambiato nulla. Per questo ti dico che non è stata una scusa per buttarsi il fatto di confidarmi che a casa va male.


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Mario*

Mario una domanda:
ma non è che poco poco questa gravidanza l'ha voluta fortemente lei e tu ti ci sei ritrovato quasi 'costretto'?


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> No già sto affrontando queste cose...anzi spesso sono più io che voglio queste cose. Mia moglie non sembra sempre coinvolgermi in tutto ciò tanto che anche mia madre si è accorta di questa cosa...ci vede lontani e freddi ma non solo da parte mia. La gravidanza l'ha fatta allontanare da tutti quasi, nemmeno lei la sta vivendo al 100% anche con se stessa...tante paure soprattutto, io ho imposto di comprare o farci regalare qualcosa per il bimbo e tenerla in casa, io ho deciso di andare a vedere la carrozzina, io gli dico facciamo questo facciamo quello...non ho svolto un ruolo marginale finora nella gravidanza nonostante tutta la mia storia e da almeno queste piccole cose vorrei ripartire. Io ci parlo, abbiamo scelto insieme il nome, appoggio la guancia e mi faccio dare i calcetti...
> *L'unica cosa ad oggi è che mi sento di avere un figlio con una amica(moglie)* e di aspettare mio figlio per dedicargli tutto l'amore che ho. Devo capire se posso dare l'amore a tutti e due ma soprattutto voglio anche riceverne...ed a oggi anche qui ci sono problemi. Io ho toppato di brutto ma di la c'è da cambiare lo stesso molte cose...


Carissimo nuovo utente. Permettimi di dirti una paio di cose che forse potrebbero esserti d'aiuto in questo fantastico percorso che stai per intraprendere: quello della paternità.
Primo. Non prendertela se tua moglie ora la vedi lontana, ora vicina. Biologicamente e fisiologicamente parlando quello che avviene nel corpo di una donna durante i nove mesi della gestazione noi ometti ce lo possiamo solo immaginare. Lei ha tutto il diritto di essere depressa, incazzosa, allegra, triste, quello che gli pare a lei.

Il neretto poi è un tradimento molto ma molto più grave rispetto a quello che hai attuato fino ad oggi.

Stramaledettissimo testa di cazzo, più empatico di così non posso, fattelo bastare.


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco queste cose mi fanno incazzare come poche altre
> UN FIGLIO...non avete comprato un auto nuova cazzo
> DOvevi dirle chiaramente che era il momento peggiore per avere un figlio
> Ma come cazzo si fa, porca di quella puttana


eeh, perché se dai una risposta del genere (mia esperienza personale) , poi si apre il vaso di pandora. Esce tutto ciò che non vorresti uscisse e magari ti trovi ad affrontare la separazione, con tutto ciò che ne consegue, anche dal punto di vista economico.
Per quanto mi riguarda, aprire il vaso ha significato vedere tutto ciò che non andava, arrivare alla (mia) decisione di andarmene di casa (sua), tornare da mammà (perché non ho possibilità economiche di andare a vivere sola al momento), ricominciare con tutto il dolore etc etc.

 Il che non significa mi meriti una medaglia. Credo che la decisione che ho preso io sia quella NORMALE. E' comodo invece fare un figlio, no? tanto i cavoli poi saranno i suoi. 

Scusami Mario, io quoto Traccia quando dice che accusare, giudicare etc non serve a nulla, però insomma io ci sono passata e non riesco ad essere distaccata.


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Traccia*



Traccia ha detto:


> La questione è un'altra: il danno è già stato fatto. ok? sto bambino sta per nascere, ok? concordo che non era minimamente il caso di concepirlo, ok? che abbia fatto una stronzata nè è abbondantemente consapevole, ok? ma che senso ha sentenziare su errori fatti e strafatti? mica li cancelli dicendo ad una persona che ha sbagliato in maniera aggressiva? No!
> E quindi: pensiamo al presente e al futuro affinchè non vi siano danni ancora maggiori.
> Quindi cerchiamo di capire il perchè uno arriva a fare delle stronzate del genere affinchè non le ripeta in futuro e non aggravi una situazione già critica.
> Non ha nessun beneficio su una persona sentirsi denigrata se non quella di ripetere gli errori anche in futuro perchè si sentirà che E' e sarà SEMPRE un cojone, che ha sbagliato e sbaglierà.
> Partendo dall'assunto del presente, ossia che la situazione è quella che è e che un bimbo è in arrivo, che cavolo di senso ha dire 'non dovevi concepirlo'? ORMAI C'E'!!! quindi, il mio approccio è: cerchiamo di ripartire dal punto in essere, dal presente, cercando di non peggiorare la situazione. E questo è quello che ho cercato di dare come mio contributo a Mario.


Capito.Io sono abituato ad osservare i particolari delle persone,quello che non dicono spesso serve più di quello che dicono.Hai fatto caso che ancora non ha spiegato perché ha concepito un figlio in queste condizioni?chieditelo.Quello che scrivi tu è anche giusto,ma prima deve essere chiaro tutto e lui ancora è convinto che la sua collega non è una bagascia,perchè?Le mie sono porvocazioni volute,per capire quanto è lucido e quanto ha capito di aver sbagliato.Difende questa collega,male,mlto male...ancora non è lucido....!


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Mario una domanda:
> ma non è che poco poco questa gravidanza l'ha voluta fortemente lei e tu ti ci sei ritrovato quasi 'costretto'?


beh ci siamo vicini...


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> La questione è un'altra: il danno è già stato fatto. ok? sto bambino sta per nascere, ok? concordo che non era minimamente il caso di concepirlo, ok? che abbia fatto una stronzata nè è abbondantemente consapevole, ok? ma che senso ha sentenziare su errori fatti e strafatti? mica li cancelli dicendo ad una persona che ha sbagliato in maniera aggressiva? No!
> E quindi: pensiamo al presente e al futuro affinchè non vi siano danni ancora maggiori.
> Quindi cerchiamo di capire il perchè uno arriva a fare delle stronzate del genere affinchè non le ripeta in futuro e non aggravi una situazione già critica.
> Non ha nessun beneficio su una persona sentirsi denigrata se non quella di ripetere gli errori anche in futuro perchè si sentirà che E' e sarà SEMPRE un cojone, che ha sbagliato e sbaglierà.
> Partendo dall'assunto del presente, ossia che la situazione è quella che è e che un bimbo è in arrivo, che cavolo di senso ha dire 'non dovevi concepirlo'? ORMAI C'E'!!! quindi, il mio approccio è: cerchiamo di ripartire dal punto in essere, dal presente, cercando di non peggiorare la situazione. E questo è quello che ho cercato di dare come mio contributo a Mario.


grazie...è cosi!


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Traccia perdonami...ma l'unico problema di sto tizio è che l'amante vuole chiudere e lui non vuole!!!! E sta male poverino perchè sperava di continuare!
> Ha messo incinta l'amica e il suo cuore appartiene alla collega.
> Ma dai.
> Questo non è risolvere i problemi, non è nemmeno ripartire da zero. La cosa che a lui rode è che l'amante lo abbia sfanculato, nonostante si amino taaaaaaanto.
> A me viene la scabbia e 2.



ma lui (secondo me e quello che gli ho anche detto) sta amante non la ama manco per il cavolo, era solo un'ancora di salvezza. Una scappatoia, una boccata d'aria. Andiamo un po' oltre, su!!! E' ovvio (Secondo me!) che non la ama ma cela moooooooolto altro. C'è da capire: salvezza da cosa?!?
Mario è normale che non ci sta capendo un caxxo perchè è dentro nella marea di ondate di caos. Ma noi che stiamo 'fuori' qualcosina in più la vediamo, o no????


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Mario una domanda:
> ma non è che poco poco questa gravidanza l'ha voluta fortemente lei e tu ti ci sei ritrovato quasi 'costretto'?


Ma sì dai...un po' come Appassionato!!! Mille figli per costrizione della moglie e lui follemente innamorato di un'altra.
A sti uomini dovrebbero tagliare le palle, se le avessero.


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Traccia perdonami...ma l'unico problema di sto tizio è che l'amante vuole chiudere e lui non vuole!!!! E sta male poverino perchè sperava di continuare!
> Ha messo incinta l'amica e il suo cuore appartiene alla collega.
> Ma dai.
> Questo non è risolvere i problemi, non è nemmeno ripartire da zero. La cosa che a lui rode è che l'amante lo abbia sfanculato, nonostante si amino taaaaaaanto.
> A me viene la scabbia e 2.


no la confusione è troppa...i miei problemi non sono questi. Il problema è aver sbagliato e capire perchè!


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Traccia*



Traccia ha detto:


> Mario una domanda:
> ma non è che poco poco questa gravidanza l'ha voluta fortemente lei e tu ti ci sei ritrovato quasi 'costretto'?


Fuochino....


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> La questione è un'altra: il danno è già stato fatto. ok? sto bambino sta per nascere, ok? concordo che non era minimamente il caso di concepirlo, ok? che abbia fatto una stronzata nè è abbondantemente consapevole, ok? ma che senso ha sentenziare su errori fatti e strafatti? mica li cancelli dicendo ad una persona che ha sbagliato in maniera aggressiva? No!
> E quindi: pensiamo al presente e al futuro affinchè non vi siano danni ancora maggiori.
> Quindi cerchiamo di capire il perchè uno arriva a fare delle stronzate del genere affinchè non le ripeta in futuro e non aggravi una situazione già critica.
> Non ha nessun beneficio su una persona sentirsi denigrata se non quella di ripetere gli errori anche in futuro perchè si sentirà che E' e sarà SEMPRE un cojone, che ha sbagliato e sbaglierà.
> Partendo dall'assunto del presente, ossia che la situazione è quella che è e che un bimbo è in arrivo, che cavolo di senso ha dire 'non dovevi concepirlo'? ORMAI C'E'!!! quindi, il mio approccio è: cerchiamo di ripartire dal punto in essere, dal presente, cercando di non peggiorare la situazione. E questo è quello che ho cercato di dare come mio contributo a Mario.


E allora il primo e forse unico consiglio utile l'ho dato proprio io. Deve cominciare a capire che di Amore in tutta questa storia se ne vede ben poca. E' l'unico modo per riportare le cose sotto la giusta luce.


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma lui (secondo me e quello che gli ho anche detto) sta amante non la ama manco per il cavolo, era solo un'ancora di salvezza. Una scappatoia, una boccata d'aria. Andiamo un po' oltre, su!!! E' ovvio (Secondo me!) che non la ama ma cela moooooooolto altro. C'è da capire: salvezza da cosa?!?
> Mario è normale che non ci sta capendo un caxxo perchè è dentro nella marea di ondate di caos. Ma noi che stiamo 'fuori' qualcosina in più la vediamo, o no????


Andiamo pure oltre, tanto c'è un figlio in arrivo...più oltre di così...


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma lui (secondo me e quello che gli ho anche detto) sta amante non la ama manco per il cavolo, era solo un'ancora di salvezza. Una scappatoia, una boccata d'aria. Andiamo un po' oltre, su!!! E' ovvio (Secondo me!) che non la ama ma cela moooooooolto altro. C'è da capire: salvezza da cosa?!?
> Mario è normale che non ci sta capendo un caxxo perchè è dentro nella marea di ondate di caos. Ma noi che stiamo 'fuori' qualcosina in più la vediamo, o no????


è cosi.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Traccia perdonami...ma l'unico problema di sto tizio è che l'amante vuole chiudere e lui non vuole!!!! E sta male poverino perchè sperava di continuare!
> Ha messo incinta l'amica e il suo cuore appartiene alla collega.
> Ma dai.
> Questo non è risolvere i problemi, non è nemmeno ripartire da zero. La cosa che a lui rode è che l'amante lo abbia sfanculato, nonostante si amino taaaaaaanto.
> A me viene la scabbia e 2.



e 3


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> beh ci siamo vicini...



Ciao

cosa avrebbe fatto, se tu il figlio non l'avresti voluto. 

PS: questa risposta, non si può leggere. È tua moglie.
Tu l'hai sposata per un progetto di vita ... 


sienne


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Mario e volevo sfogarmi un po con voi. Da quasi un anno e mezzo ho una storia con una collega di lavoro che ha avuto l'apice questa estate e mano mano sta scemando...più che altro da parte sua.
> Parto subito sul dire che io sono sposato e in attesa di un figlioletto e lei sposata da anni con due figlie e poco più grande di me. Lei disinnamorata da tempo del marito, io in confusione totale con mia moglie.
> E' nato tutto cosi per caso, io sentivo il bisogno da anni di una svolta, di sentirmi più desiderato, apprezzato e via dicendo, lei lo stesso anche se sempre con la paura di andare avanti avendo la responsabilità delle due figlie dietro.
> Questa storia nata e cresciuta in modo stupendo ci ha portato ad amarci in maniera incredibile quasi surreale. Poi un incontro casuale con i rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua. Il fatto di dover vivere nell'ombra, di sentirsi uno schifo quando a casa magari il marito faceva il carino ecc ecc ha iniziato a rompere questo amore...
> ...


ti hanno già massacrato abbastanza o no?


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capito.Io sono abituato ad osservare i particolari delle persone,quello che non dicono spesso serve più di quello che dicono.Hai fatto caso che ancora non ha spiegato perché ha concepito un figlio in queste condizioni?chieditelo.Quello che scrivi tu è anche giusto,ma prima deve essere chiaro tutto e lui ancora è convinto che la sua collega non è una bagascia,perchè?Le mie sono porvocazioni volute,per capire quanto è lucido e quanto ha capito di aver sbagliato.Difende questa collega,male,mlto male...ancora non è lucido....!


ma è ovvio che non sia lucido
sta collega (che secondo me a lei non je ne po' fregà de meno di mario, quando ha capito che lui stava scapocciando l'ha accannato) è solo la cartina di tornasole di una voragine ben più grave. Ed è quella che deve capire lui.
Insomma, ho tutto scritto nel mio primmo post verso di lui. Anche questo. Che lui a mio avviso non è innamorato di lei.
E sul figlio gli ho posto una domanda ben diretta a mario per capire.
Ho una idea ma prima di esporla vediamo cosa mi risponde.
Si tratta solo di andare un po' più a fondo. Lui non è lucido, certo, ha resistenze, ovvio. Ma non è dnandogli del cojone che le scioglie.
Poi vabbè, ognuno ha i suoi modi e forse è proprio questa la forza del forum.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Mario una domanda:
> ma non è che poco poco questa gravidanza l'ha voluta fortemente lei e tu ti ci sei ritrovato quasi 'costretto'?


se dice si
ABBATTETEMI


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fuochino....


ma è ovvio...non lo so...capiamo bene da lui cosa dice e cosa pensa...cerchiamo di capire e non di offendere solamente...dare addosso a mario...io scaverei meglio sta donna come è nei suoi confronti...magari voleva uno spermatozoo? ed ora che ha avuto il suo bel bambino non lo caga più?
affermo cose forti ma CAPIAMO prima


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma lui (secondo me e quello che gli ho anche detto) sta amante non la ama manco per il cavolo, era solo un'ancora di salvezza. Una scappatoia, una boccata d'aria. Andiamo un po' oltre, su!!! E' ovvio (Secondo me!) che non la ama ma cela moooooooolto altro. C'è da capire: salvezza da cosa?!?
> Mario è normale che non ci sta capendo un caxxo perchè è dentro nella marea di ondate di caos. Ma noi che stiamo 'fuori' qualcosina in più la vediamo, o no????


Queste frasi le ha scritte lui, non io:

_*Questa storia nata e cresciuta in modo stupendo ci ha portato ad amarci  in maniera incredibile quasi surreale*. Poi un incontro casuale con i  rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua. Il fatto di  dover vivere nell'ombra, di sentirsi uno schifo quando a casa magari il  marito faceva il carino ecc ecc ha iniziato a rompere questo amore...
Ora viviamo in maniera sempre più blanda questo amore, consci di amarci e  doverci staccare...lei molto più forte di me e io che mi sento quasi  impotente,
_
Io alle parole sto molto attenta, questo è quello che ha detto a noi.Può essere che fosse solo un'ancora di salvezza, ma allora ci si doveva pensare ben prima di pensare di mettere al mondo un figlio per costrizione! Ma ci rendiamo conto?
Ora vuol pure rimediare, ma vivaddio!Che si desse una svegliata.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma è ovvio...non lo so...capiamo bene da lui cosa dice e cosa pensa...cerchiamo di capire e non di offendere solamente...dare addosso a mario...io scaverei meglio sta donna come è nei suoi confronti...magari voleva uno spermatozoo? ed ora che ha avuto il suo bel bambino non lo caga più?
> affermo cose forti ma CAPIAMO prima


E anche se fosse, tu hai un amante e gli dai lo spermatozoo?
MA cazzo


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> se dice si
> ABBATTETEMI


Mi rifiuto di abbatterti...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi rifiuto di abbatterti...


Nel caso se non mi abbatti, abbatto lui


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Ma che cazzo vuoi che rimedia. Ha fatto na bella frittata de mmerda!


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> beh ci siamo vicini...


ah non lo avevo letto.
Si intuiva, sai?
almeno a chi come me cerca di 'sentire' e andare un po' oltre....
posto che OVVIAMENTE tu non avresti dovuto acconsentire perchè non eri ancora pronto, io credo che questo sia il nocciolo su cui devi ragionare e scavare............


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel caso se non mi abbatti, abbatto lui


Allora abbattilo...


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Traccia*



Traccia ha detto:


> ma è ovvio che non sia lucido
> sta collega (che secondo me a lei non je ne po' fregà de meno di mario, quando ha capito che lui stava scapocciando l'ha accannato) è solo la cartina di tornasole di una voragine ben più grave. Ed è quella che deve capire lui.
> Insomma, ho tutto scritto nel mio primmo post verso di lui. Anche questo. Che lui a mio avviso non è innamorato di lei.
> E sul figlio gli ho posto una domanda ben diretta a mario per capire.
> ...


Ok,la prima cosa è fargli capire che è un coglione.Deve capire perché si è comportato da coglione.Poi deve capire quanto è bagascia la sua collega,poi quello che scrivi tu.Bisogna capire la natura dell'errore,scrivere vabbè hai fatto un errore andiamo avanti non serve a nulla,dove vai avanti?questo ancora difende la collega....e daje traccia...!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ah non lo avevo letto.
> Si intuiva, sai?
> almeno a chi come me cerca di 'sentire' e andare un po' oltre....
> posto che OVVIAMENTE tu non avresti dovuto acconsentire perchè non eri ancora pronto, io credo che questo sia il nocciolo su cui devi ragionare e scavare............


Guarda qui non si tratta di andare o no oltre
Qui si tratta di capire che inculchiamo ai nostri figli l'uso delle precauzioni per evitare anche gravidanze e poi adulti che si suppone siano più maturi fanno figli per accontentare una moglie che non amano, mentra scopano con un'altra.
Non è che la moglie gli ha proposto un weekend e lui per farla contenta l'ha accontentata
Va bè esco dal 3d, sarà meglio prima che Oscuro a confronto diventi un agnellino


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Queste frasi le ha scritte lui, non io:
> 
> _*Questa storia nata e cresciuta in modo stupendo ci ha portato ad amarci  in maniera incredibile quasi surreale*. Poi un incontro casuale con i  rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua. Il fatto di  dover vivere nell'ombra, di sentirsi uno schifo quando a casa magari il  marito faceva il carino ecc ecc ha iniziato a rompere questo amore...
> Ora viviamo in maniera sempre più blanda questo amore, consci di amarci e  doverci staccare...lei molto più forte di me e io che mi sento quasi  impotente,
> ...



vabbè
non è il mio approccio
ha scritto quelle cose ma che è lui il primo a non capirci un caxxo e a crearsi alibi è palese,
che sia in uno stato poco lucido è evidente da ciò che sta vivendo,
che la frittata è fatta e tocca ripartire DA quella è un dato di fatto.
Stare li a dire che si deve dare una svegliata e punto, va bene, grandissima genaialata, ma va?!?!, messa solo così lascia a mio avviso il tempo che trova senza nessun valore aggiunto.


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,la prima cosa è fargli capire che è un coglione.Deve capire perché si è comportato da coglione.Poi deve capire quanto è bagascia la sua collega,poi quello che scrivi tu.Bisogna capire la natura dell'errore,scrivere vabbè hai fatto un errore andiamo avanti non serve a nulla,dove vai avanti?questo ancora difende la collega....e daje traccia...!


io non voglio difendere nessuno ne ho detto che la mia collega ha vissuto tutto ciò serenamente. E' stata una storia comunque difficile, i sensi di colpa ovviamente c'erano anche durante e manco pochi. Il fatto di piacersi e doversi vedere per forza di cose non ha aiutato sempre a raffreddare le cose. Ora lei ha rinsavito prima di me e sta cercando di aiutarmi a capire...se fosse stata na bagascia nemmeno mi avrebbe più considerato. Purtroppo ci siamo innamorati e voglio vedere voi un giorno se vi capiterà una cosa simile...ora basta bisogna tornare a ragionare!
Detto questo ora è l'ultimo dei miei problemi capire tutto ciò! Ne ho altri ben più grandi!


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*E*



Traccia ha detto:


> ma è ovvio...non lo so...capiamo bene da lui cosa dice e cosa pensa...cerchiamo di capire e non di offendere solamente...dare addosso a mario...io scaverei meglio sta donna come è nei suoi confronti...magari voleva uno spermatozoo? ed ora che ha avuto il suo bel bambino non lo caga più?
> affermo cose forti ma CAPIAMO prima


Aridajei.Voleva una spermatozoo?ok e mario si è prestato,perchè?Resta il fatto che tua moglie aspetta un figlio e tu ti trombi una collega e parli d'amore...,cosa c'è da capire?aò se passi con il rosso è butti sotto uno so cazzi,e non è che ti vengono a chiedere perché sei passato con il rosso,resta il fatto che hai buttato sotto uno.FINE!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> io non voglio difendere nessuno ne ho detto che la mia collega ha vissuto tutto ciò serenamente. E' stata una storia comunque difficile, i sensi di colpa ovviamente c'erano anche durante e manco pochi. Il fatto di piacersi e doversi vedere per forza di cose non ha aiutato sempre a raffreddare le cose. Ora lei ha rinsavito prima di me e sta cercando di aiutarmi a capire...se fosse stata na bagascia nemmeno mi avrebbe più considerato. *Purtroppo ci siamo innamorati *e voglio vedere voi un giorno se vi capiterà una cosa simile...ora basta bisogna tornare a ragionare!
> Detto questo ora è l'ultimo dei miei problemi capire tutto ciò! Ne ho altri ben più grandi!


L'amavi cosi tanto che hai messo incinta un'altra
Ma ti leggi?
E aggiungo che l'altra era tua moglie che non ami


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda qui non si tratta di andare o no oltre
> Qui si tratta di capire che inculchiamo ai nostri figli l'uso delle precauzioni per evitare anche gravidanze e poi adulti che si suppone siano più maturi fanno figli per accontentare una moglie che non amano, mentra scopano con un'altra.
> Non è che la moglie gli ha proposto un weekend e lui per farla contenta l'ha accontentata
> Va bè esco dal 3d, sarà meglio prima che Oscuro a confronto diventi un agnellino



ho capito, certo, io non ho voluto figli per questo motivo, ma non siamo tutti forti jè jè, tutti bravi e tutti infallibili. Di persone come mario che fanno figli solo perchè la moglie ha stracciato il cojoni magari perchè l'orologio biologico scade e che si sentono con le spalle al muro e non hanno la forza (e le palle) di reagire, ce ne sono a iosa!!! e quindi che dobbiamo fare? sterilizzarli?! o cercare di far capire loro come non peggiorare le cose?


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ah non lo avevo letto.
> Si intuiva, sai?
> almeno a chi come me cerca di 'sentire' e andare un po' oltre....
> posto che OVVIAMENTE tu non avresti dovuto acconsentire perchè non eri ancora pronto, io credo che questo sia il nocciolo su cui devi ragionare e scavare............


Non è questione di sentire e andare oltre...questo è tipico di certi uomini, non è il primo nè l'ultimo e non ci voleva Einstein a capirlo...
Povere vittime del sistema "voglio diventare mamma, scopami una volta e mettimi incinta", poi magari gli staccano pure la testa...che brutta razza di donne! Diamo la colpa a lei!!! Sta gran stronza che si cominciava a vedere vecchia e ha preso il primo sfigato che si è fatto infinocchiare.
Lui poverino ha solo avuto la mancanza di palle, ma le palle mica te le regalano a natale...lo capisco...
E si attacca alla collega già mamma e in crisi col marito...
Io non capirò mai la gente che cazzo di paura ha a stare sola, che cazzo di paura ha a chiudere rapporti e che cazzo di paura ha a viversi un'amante per quello che è...
No, mi spiace, io certe cose non le posso sopportare.
E non le posso sopportare perchè già sto mondo fa merda, e in un mondo di merda ci fanno pure nascere bambini...che vengono al mondo perchè donne fameliche vogliono essere mamme.
Poveri uomini donatori di sperma...poveri poveri poveri.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> ok, è stata sempre sincera con me e soprattutto a zero o a mille non avrebbe cambiato nulla. Per questo ti dico che non è stata una scusa per buttarsi il fatto di confidarmi che a casa va male.


Anche la mia amante era sincera,mentre a letto con me,al cell tubava,con il marito...........

MAI FIDARSI


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ho capito, certo, io non ho voluto figli per questo motivo, ma non siamo tutti forti jè jè, tutti bravi e tutti infallibili. Di persone come mario che fanno figli solo perchè la moglie ha stracciato il cojoni magari perchè l'orologio biologico scade e che si sentono con le spalle* al muro e non hanno la forza (e le palle) di reagire, ce ne sono a iosa*!!! e quindi che dobbiamo fare? sterilizzarli?! o cercare di far capire loro come non peggiorare le cose?


Certo ma magari non amano un'altra e non se la scopano
Scusa la piccolissima aggravante


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Purtroppo ci siamo innamorati e voglio vedere voi un giorno se vi capiterà una cosa simile!


 Lascià stà, nun è che qua semo tutti traditi! Ce stanno pure i fiji de na madre sconosciuta come te, ma meno cojoni de te! Tu pensi che qualcuno qui non gli sia scappato il pisello? Che non abbia vissuto floreali avventure dove si sia sentita amato, appagato, o "innammorato"? Pensi che tu sia l'unico ad avere provato emozioni fantastichissime e sburrosissime? Per piacere! Ora ti prendi gli insulti pure da noi Traditori Seriali patologici. E ti prendi in mezzo a questi insulti tutti i consigli possibili. Dato che non sai che cazzo significa mettere al mondo una creatura innocente, perchè forse non te ne rendi ancora conto. Prendi no spigolo datte na capocciata, frantumati le mucose da solo e cerca de capì che cazzo voi fa da grande! Fondamentale.... fatti la vita tua.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ho capito, certo, io non ho voluto figli per questo motivo, ma non siamo tutti forti jè jè, tutti bravi e tutti infallibili. Di persone come mario che fanno figli solo perchè la moglie ha stracciato il cojoni magari perchè l'orologio biologico scade e che si sentono con le spalle al muro e non hanno la forza (e le palle) di reagire, ce ne sono a iosa!!! e quindi che dobbiamo fare? sterilizzarli?! *o cercare di far capire loro* come non peggiorare le cose?



in certi casi ( e questo è uno di quei casi) un numero x di pizze in faccia fino a che il muro ti dà l'ultima servono molto di più che la crocerossina di turno


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> vabbè
> non è il mio approccio
> ha scritto quelle cose ma che è lui il primo a non capirci un caxxo e a crearsi alibi è palese,
> che sia in uno stato poco lucido è evidente da ciò che sta vivendo,
> ...


Che valore aggiunto gli vuoi dare?
Che oltre a darsi una svegliata è un coglione?
Guarda che lo ribadisco un'altra volta: coglione!
Dato che va tanto di moda ecco un bel consiglio: andasse da uno psicologo no? Oppure vada da un consulente familiare, come ha fatto pure l'altro...che si fotteva pieno di amore la collega e aveva il ribrezzo della moglie, che però ha messo ripetutamente incinta...
Ma che gli vuoi dire a sta gente????

Seguo Farfalla fuori dal thread.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

A me, comunque, me sembrate matti. Il caso è semplice.

A missione impossibile il caso di Mario.

Mario si sposa ma non è convinto.
Mario al lavoro incontra la strappafrenuli che è il sogno erotico di ogni uomo.
Mario viene sfanculato dalla strappafrenuli non appena questa lo sente parlare di Amore.
Mario continua a scambiare il dolore al frenulo per Amore.

Mario deve capire che un frenulo strappato non è Amore.


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Ecco*



Mario V ha detto:


> io non voglio difendere nessuno ne ho detto che la mia collega ha vissuto tutto ciò serenamente. E' stata una storia comunque difficile, i sensi di colpa ovviamente c'erano anche durante e manco pochi. Il fatto di piacersi e doversi vedere per forza di cose non ha aiutato sempre a raffreddare le cose. Ora lei ha rinsavito prima di me e sta cercando di aiutarmi a capire...se fosse stata na bagascia nemmeno mi avrebbe più considerato. Purtroppo ci siamo innamorati e voglio vedere voi un giorno se vi capiterà una cosa simile...ora basta bisogna tornare a ragionare!
> Detto questo ora è l'ultimo dei miei problemi capire tutto ciò! Ne ho altri ben più grandi!


Quelli come te sono proprio quelli che mi fanno più incazzare.....Quello che sta per diventare padre sei tu,e la tua collega avrebbe dovuto avere il buon senso,il buon gusto di "capire"la situazione e lasciarti stare.Tranquillo è stata una bagascia morale,come minimra basta devi tornare a ragionare?NO,tu dovevi ragionare prima,perchè non hai ragionato prima?il problema più grande è dentro di te.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Lascià stà, nun è che qua semo tutti traditi! Ce stanno pure i fiji de na madre sconosciuta come te, ma meno cojoni de te! Tu pensi che qualcuno qui non gli sia scappato il pisello? Che non abbia vissuto floreali avventure dove si sia sentita amato, appagato, o "innammorato"? Pensi che tu sia l'unico ad avere provato emozioni fantastichissime e sburrosissime? Per piacere! Ora ti prendi gli insulti pure da noi Traditori Seriali patologici. E ti prendi in mezzo a questi insulti tutti i consigli possibili. Dato che non sai che cazzo significa mettere al mondo una creatura innocente, perchè forse non te ne rendi ancora conto. Prendi no spigolo datte na capocciata, frantumati le mucose da solo e cerca de capì che cazzo voi fa da grande! Fondamentale.... fatti la vita tua.



verde virtuale


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo ma magari non amano un'altra e non se la scopano
> Scusa la piccolissima aggravante



secondo me invece sono quelli che si fanno l'amante / via di fuga per primi
per una serie di motivi (moglie presa totalmente dal figlio o cmq loro non presi dalla moglie altrimenti il desiderio del figlio sarebbe stato reciproco...è davvero un classico...ci hanno fatto pure un sacco di film...l'ultimo bacio in primis, no? clichè visto e rivisto)


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo ma magari non amano un'altra e non se la scopano
> Scusa la piccolissima aggravante


 Eh...ma tu non sai  quanto so zoccole le donne quando vojono apparecchià er culo anche se sei sposato e come ce se impegnano. Te lo dico con esperienza diretta e indiretta. Ci si impegnano proprio e quanto je piace. Fino a fare il danno e datte pure la colpa. Poi giustamente abbiamo i poveri di spirito e i caratterialmente diversamente forti.


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me, comunque, me sembrate matti. Il caso è semplice.
> 
> A missione impossibile il caso di Mario.
> 
> ...


Tubarao re dei sillogismi!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quelli come te sono proprio quelli che mi fanno più incazzare.....Quello che sta per diventare padre sei tu,e la tua collega avrebbe dovuto avere il buon senso,il buon gusto di "capire"la situazione e lasciarti stare.Tranquillo è stata una bagascia morale,come minimra basta devi tornare a ragionare?NO,tu dovevi ragionare prima,perchè non hai ragionato prima?il problema più grande è dentro di te.


Tra lei e lui non ho dubbi su chi prenderei a calci nel culo
E non è lei
E' lui che parla d'amore con l'amante e scopa la moglie per metterla incinta
E' lui che con la moglie incinta non sa tenere il pisello nei pantaloni
Lei poteva anche farsi trovare nuda sulla scrivania


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> secondo me invece sono quelli che si fanno l'amante / via di fuga per primi
> per una serie di motivi (moglie presa totalmente dal figlio o cmq loro non presi dalla moglie altrimenti il desiderio del figlio sarebbe stato reciproco...è davvero un classico...ci hanno fatto pure un sacco di film...l'ultimo bacio in primis, no? clichè visto e rivisto)



quindi giustifichiamo mario?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> secondo me invece sono quelli che si fanno l'amante / via di fuga per primi
> per una serie di motivi (moglie presa totalmente dal figlio o cmq loro non presi dalla moglie altrimenti il desiderio del figlio sarebbe stato reciproco...è davvero un classico...ci hanno fatto pure un sacco di film...l'ultimo bacio in primis, no? clichè visto e rivisto)


Traccia la cosa grave allucinante è che quest'uomo dice di amare una donna e fa un figlio con quello che non ama
L'avere l'amante è davvero il minimo in questa storia
Giocare sulla pelle di un innocente che deve nascere, questo è lo schifo


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me, comunque, me sembrate matti. Il caso è semplice.
> 
> A missione impossibile il caso di Mario.
> 
> ...



sintesi perfetta

aggiungiamo che Mario nel frattempo aveva una rompicojoni accanto che lo ha assillato per avere un figlio 
e che Mario in totale assenza di attributi e complice l'ebbrezza in testa della strappafrenuli ha assecondato la moglie (vedi mai che succede per davvero...)

BENE
ora deve ripartire senza strappafrenuli (scommetti che lei non era la prima volta che tradiva il marito??? mi ci giocherei le paxxe!)
deve capire se ama o no la moglie
e deve agire di conseguenza.
Tanti auguri!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Eh...ma tu non sai quanto so zoccole le donne quando vojono apparecchià er culo anche se sei sposato e come ce se impegnano. Te lo dico con esperienza diretta e indiretta. Ci si impegnano proprio e quanto je piace. Fino a fare il danno e datte pure la colpa. Poi giustamente abbiamo i poveri di spirito e i caratterialmente diversamente forti.



Sei ironico vero?


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Fata*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Lascià stà, nun è che qua semo tutti traditi! Ce stanno pure i fiji de na madre sconosciuta come te, ma meno cojoni de te! Tu pensi che qualcuno qui non gli sia scappato il pisello? Che non abbia vissuto floreali avventure dove si sia sentita amato, appagato, o "innammorato"? Pensi che tu sia l'unico ad avere provato emozioni fantastichissime e sburrosissime? Per piacere! Ora ti prendi gli insulti pure da noi Traditori Seriali patologici. E ti prendi in mezzo a questi insulti tutti i consigli possibili. Dato che non sai che cazzo significa mettere al mondo una creatura innocente, perchè forse non te ne rendi ancora conto. Prendi no spigolo datte na capocciata, frantumati le mucose da solo e cerca de capì che cazzo voi fa da grande! Fondamentale.... fatti la vita tua.




E dopo aver letto questa perla,ho la certezza che qui ormai sono di troppo.Con zadig e fata posso pure andare......DUE GRANDI.Ragazzi ora contatto tuba....eccellente.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> sintesi perfetta
> 
> aggiungiamo che Mario nel frattempo aveva una rompicojoni accanto che lo ha assillato per avere un figlio
> e che Mario in totale assenza di attributi e complice l'ebbrezza in testa della strappafrenuli ha assecondato la moglie (vedi mai che succede per davvero...)
> ...


Mo stai a vedere che la colpa è della moglie


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> sintesi perfetta
> 
> aggiungiamo che Mario nel frattempo aveva una rompicojoni accanto che lo ha assillato per avere un figlio
> e che Mario in totale assenza di attributi e complice l'ebbrezza in testa della strappafrenuli ha assecondato la moglie (vedi mai che succede per davvero...)
> ...


Faccio le mie scuse a Mario.
Ho la certezza che sia la vittima...
Qui la stronza è sua moglie...giusto.

No vabbè, sono senza parole.


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in certi casi ( e questo è uno di quei casi) un numero x di pizze in faccia fino a che il muro ti dà l'ultima servono molto di più che la crocerossina di turno



io sono per la non violenza 
sempre


----------



## Stark72 (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> io non voglio difendere nessuno ne ho detto che la mia collega ha vissuto tutto ciò serenamente. E' stata una storia comunque difficile, i sensi di colpa ovviamente c'erano anche durante e manco pochi. Il fatto di piacersi e doversi vedere per forza di cose non ha aiutato sempre a raffreddare le cose. Ora lei ha rinsavito prima di me e sta cercando di aiutarmi a capire...se fosse stata na bagascia nemmeno mi avrebbe più considerato. *Purtroppo ci siamo innamorati e voglio vedere voi un giorno se vi capiterà una cosa simile*...ora basta bisogna tornare a ragionare!
> Detto questo ora è l'ultimo dei miei problemi capire tutto ciò! Ne ho altri ben più grandi!


Ma guarda, grazie a Dio ci siamo innamorati un po' tutti nella vita. Voglio dire, non sei stato colpito da un misterioso male.
Poi c'è chi si innamora e ha occhi e cuore solo per la persona amata (i "terribili" assolutisti sentimentali), chi pensa che _panta rei _(tutto scorre) e quindi tutto può succedere, chi pensa che ogni lasciata è persa (gli edonisti sentimentali), chi dovrebbe proprio starsene per conto suo e strombazzare a destra e sinistra senza rovinare il fegato (o la vita) di altri.
Quindi non ci hai svelato un gran segreto.
A me non sembra che in questo momento tu abbia bisogno di ragionare, quanto invece di capire che diavolo vuoi dalla tua vita.
La ragione potrebbe farti fare la scelta tecnicamente e socialmente giusta, ma personalmente sbagliata per te.


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Mario*



farfalla ha detto:


> Mo stai a vedere che la colpa è della moglie



Saresti così gentile da spiegare com'è venuto sto figlio?


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> io sono per la non violenza
> sempre


Infatti fottersi un'altra donna, e mettere incinta la moglie che non ami non è violenza...è un errore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> sintesi perfetta
> 
> aggiungiamo che Mario *nel frattempo aveva una rompicojoni accanto che lo ha assillato per avere un figlio*
> e che Mario in totale assenza di attributi e complice l'ebbrezza in testa della strappafrenuli ha assecondato la moglie (vedi mai che succede per davvero...)
> ...



dove è scritto questo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> io sono per la non violenza
> sempre





Nicka ha detto:


> Infatti fottersi un'altra donna, e mettere incinta la moglie che non ami non è violenza...è un errore.



hai risposto tu per me


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> sintesi perfetta
> 
> aggiungiamo che Mario nel frattempo aveva una rompicojoni accanto che lo ha assillato per avere un figlio
> e che Mario in totale assenza di attributi e complice l'ebbrezza in testa della strappafrenuli ha assecondato la moglie (vedi mai che succede per davvero...)
> ...


Ma va! Era solo felice di poter iniziare a spruzzare dentro invece di finire con la mano ogni volta. Ne conosco decine di genitori per sbaglio solo perchè non riescono a resistere e cacciare fuori il pisello....


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Saresti così gentile da spiegare com'è venuto sto figlio?


Do qualche suggerimento a Mario per non prendere altre batoste
La moglie lo ha violentato nel sonno
La moglie gli ha detto che prendeva la pillola ma non era vera
Si è rotto il preservativo e la moglie si è rifiutato di prendere la pillola del giorno dopo


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Faccio le mie scuse a Mario.
> Ho la certezza che sia la vittima...
> Qui la stronza è sua moglie...giusto.
> 
> No vabbè, sono senza parole.


non ho detto questo. Non l'ho detto e non penso.
Ho descritto una dinamica manco tanto nuova èèè, non ho mica scoperto l'america, in cui ENTRAMBI hanno la loro bella merda da smazzare.
Tu donna non ti accorgi che hai accanto uno così? non ti accorgi che lui 'non c'è'? non ti accorgi di chi hai sposato? e ci fai pure un figlio? no ok. O non te ne accorgi (e allora dove cazzo vivi? dove è la tua sensibilità?) o sei complice (e allora ok, il desiderio di maternità era superiore a tutto il resto e te 'meriti' un uomo del genere accanto).


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Mha*

Vabbè il poliziotto cattivo ve saluta.A mario ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> si. Lo faccio perchè mi voglio riavvicinare, perche sento di starmi a perdere queste gioie.


vuoi riavvicinarti a chi?
caro amico mio, tu vuoi scoparti l'amante e avere la famigliola al completo con la moglie che ti cresce il figlio?


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> non ho detto questo. Non l'ho detto e non penso.
> Ho descritto una dinamica manco tanto nuova èèè, non ho mica scoperto l'america, in cui ENTRAMBI hanno la loro bella merda da smazzare.
> Tu donna non ti accorgi che hai accanto uno così? non ti accorgi che lui 'non c'è'? non ti accorgi di chi hai sposato? e ci fai pure un figlio? no ok. O non te ne accorgi (e allora dove cazzo vivi? dove è la tua sensibilità?) o sei complice (e allora ok, il desiderio di maternità era superiore a tutto il resto e te 'meriti' un uomo del genere accanto).


Ma ti rendi conto che tu dall'inizio dai colpe a sta donna che sarebbe la moglie?
E va bene che qui abbiamo solo una parte e sarebbe interessante sapere che pensa lei...io non sono una di quelle che si mette a fare la femminista e menate varie, ma un minimo di empatia da parte di una donna me l'aspetto.
E io donna con uno che ha messo incinta la moglie col cazzo che ci vado...vogliamo dire pure questo? E che mi venga a dire che mi ama...intanto ha messo incinta un'altra...poverino, ricordiamolo...costretto.


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dove è scritto questo?


da nessuna parte, attendo la risposta di Mario


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> non ho detto questo. Non l'ho detto e non penso.
> Ho descritto una dinamica manco tanto nuova èèè, non ho mica scoperto l'america, in cui ENTRAMBI hanno la loro bella merda da smazzare.
> Tu donna non ti accorgi che hai accanto uno così? non ti accorgi che lui 'non c'è'? non ti accorgi di chi hai sposato? e ci fai pure un figlio? no ok. O non te ne accorgi (e allora dove cazzo vivi? dove è la tua sensibilità?) o sei complice (e allora ok, il desiderio di maternità era superiore a tutto il resto e te 'meriti' un uomo del genere accanto).


Ecco. Questo è un argomento da non sottovalutare. Il problema è che ha parlare non c'è lei ma lui, e conosciamo solo la di lui versione.

Lo sappiamo tutti che poi il colpometro in queste situazioni non è mai tutto da una parte.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che tu dall'inizio dai colpe a sta donna che sarebbe la moglie?
> E va bene che qui abbiamo solo una parte e sarebbe interessante sapere che pensa lei...io non sono una di quelle che si mette a fare la femminista e menate varie, ma un minimo di empatia da parte di una donna me l'aspetto.
> E io donna con uno che ha messo incinta la moglie col cazzo che ci vado...vogliamo dire pure questo? E che mi venga a dire che mi ama...intanto ha messo incinta un'altra...poverino, ricordiamolo...costretto.


E' tanto che non ti dico che ti amo, vero?


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dopo aver letto questa perla,ho la certezza che qui ormai sono di troppo.Con zadig e fata posso pure andare......DUE GRANDI.Ragazzi ora contatto tuba....eccellente.


Sto eiaculando!


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei ironico vero?


Assolutamente no!Non sapevi che ci fossero queste categorie di donne? Guarda che le donne e gli uomini sono della stessa pasta!


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' tanto che non ti dico che ti amo, vero?


Cominciavo a sentirmi trascurata...


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> io non voglio difendere nessuno ne ho detto che la mia collega ha vissuto tutto ciò serenamente. E' stata una storia comunque difficile, i sensi di colpa ovviamente c'erano anche durante e manco pochi. Il fatto di piacersi e doversi vedere per forza di cose non ha aiutato sempre a raffreddare le cose. Ora lei ha rinsavito prima di me e sta cercando di aiutarmi a capire...se fosse stata na bagascia nemmeno mi avrebbe più considerato. Purtroppo ci siamo innamorati e voglio vedere voi un giorno se vi capiterà una cosa simile...ora basta *bisogna tornare a ragionare!
> *Detto questo ora è l'ultimo dei miei problemi capire tutto ciò! Ne ho altri ben più grandi!


dovevi forse ragione un po prima, ora sei ancora in tempo ma affrettati che il treno parte e se non lo prendi.......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> non ho detto questo. Non l'ho detto e non penso.
> Ho descritto una dinamica manco tanto nuova èèè, non ho mica scoperto l'america, in cui ENTRAMBI hanno la loro bella merda da smazzare.
> Tu donna non ti accorgi che hai accanto uno così? non ti accorgi che lui 'non c'è'? non ti accorgi di chi hai sposato? e ci fai pure un figlio? no ok. O non te ne accorgi (e allora dove cazzo vivi? dove è la tua sensibilità?) o sei complice (e allora ok, il desiderio di maternità era superiore a tutto il resto e te 'meriti' un uomo del genere accanto).



su questo in effetti si può discutere
ci manca la versione di lei


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Sto eiaculando!


non sporcare dappertutto... però


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Do qualche suggerimento a Mario per non prendere altre batoste
> La moglie lo ha violentato nel sonno
> La moglie gli ha detto che prendeva la pillola ma non era vera
> Si è rotto il preservativo e la moglie si è rifiutato di prendere la pillola del giorno dopo


cazzo quante precauzioni......


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Questo è un argomento da non sottovalutare. Il problema è che ha parlare non c'è lei ma lui, e conosciamo solo la di lui versione.
> 
> Lo sappiamo tutti che poi il colpometro in queste situazioni non è mai tutto da una parte.


Vero. ma uno dei due sa esattamente cosa prova e cosa sta facendofuori casa
Quindi, lei può avergli fracassato i coglioni per avere un figlio lui doveva dire di no.
E' lui l'ago della bilancia


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*No*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Sto eiaculando!


NO!Sto eiaculando io.Sono contento,sono sempre passato per lo stronzo,adesso leggo te,zadig,president,gente con 35 cm di cazzo,leggo pure il tuba aggressivo,che bello sto forum.PRIMA ERANO SOLO LECCATE DI CULO,e vabbè..... po' esse.....,arrivava il conte che adulava pe scopasse la troia di turno...che schifo.Adesso leggo forumisti con cazzi enormi e le palle che girano a manetta.Ora posso sedermi e gustarmi lo spettacolo.QUESTO è IL CAZZO DI FORUM CHE VOLEVO,QUESTI SONO I CAZZI DI FORUMISTI CHE VOLEVO.Mo posso pure andarmene affanculRGOGLIOSO DI VOI.


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che tu dall'inizio dai colpe a sta donna che sarebbe la moglie?
> E va bene che qui abbiamo solo una parte e sarebbe interessante sapere che pensa lei...io non sono una di quelle che si mette a fare la femminista e menate varie, ma un minimo di empatia da parte di una donna me l'aspetto.
> E io donna con uno che ha messo incinta la moglie col cazzo che ci vado...vogliamo dire pure questo? E che mi venga a dire che mi ama...intanto ha messo incinta un'altra...poverino, ricordiamolo...costretto.


non ho capito.
Io non sono nè femminista nè maschilista, sono per le persone e per cercare di capire le dinamiche che si attuano in due. Se mario ha cercato 'amore' (perchè lui di questo parla) e non semplice sesso in un'altra donna significa che i suoi bisogni erano pesanti. E quindi mi faccio qualche domanda.
Poi gli strappiamo dalla bocca che tra i due chi ha voluto di più sto figlio è stata la moglie...ed uno cerca di capire sempre meglio.
Non giustifico ma nemmeno condanno. Sempre per il motivo che ho detto prima: la frittata ormai è stata fatta.
Mi faccio solo qualche domanda sulle dinamiche che si agiscono in due (lui e la moglie).
Poi che lui è poverino e la moglie la carnefice nè l'ho detto nè lo penso. E' un vostro estremizzare.
Ma tant'è.
Io l'idea ce l'ho bella chiara sul casino che hanno combinato (TUTTI, nessuno escluso). Mo almeno che non peggiorassero le cose.
Lui deve capire se ama o no la moglie, che se non la ama, almeno non peggiorasse una situazione già grave.
La moglie dovrebbe aprire gli occhi su chi cavolo ha scelto come padre dei suoi figli.
L'amante secondo me è quella che se la spassa meglio perchè capace di tradire e chiudere come meglio le pare e al momento giusto, è solo inciampata nell'uomo sbagliato sto giro, ma almeno grazie a lei, Mario si farà 4 domande. Spero.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero. ma uno dei due sa esattamente cosa prova e cosa sta facendofuori casa
> Quindi, lei può avergli fracassato i coglioni per avere un figlio lui doveva dire di no.
> E' lui l'ago della bilancia


Ma siamo sicuri che sia suo figlio?


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO!Sto eiaculando io.Sono contento,sono sempre passato per lo stronzo,adesso leggo te,zadig,president,gente con 35 cm di cazzo,leggo pure il tuba aggressivo,che bello sto forum.PRIMA ERANO SOLO LECCATE DI CULO,e vabbè..... po' esse.....,arrivava il conte che adulava pe scopasse la troia di turno...che schifo.Adesso leggo forumisti con cazzi enormi e le palle che girano a manetta.Ora posso sedermi e gustarmi lo spettacolo.QUESTO è IL CAZZO DI FORUM CHE VOLEVO,QUESTI SONO I CAZZI DI FORUMISTI CHE VOLEVO.Mo posso pure andarmene affanculRGOGLIOSO DI VOI.


vabbè l'unico che non eiacula sono io


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*AH*



Traccia ha detto:


> non ho capito.
> Io non sono nè femminista nè maschilista, sono per le persone e per cercare di capire le dinamiche che si attuano in due. Se mario ha cercato 'amore' (perchè lui di questo parla) e non semplice sesso in un'altra donna significa che i suoi bisogni erano pesanti. E quindi mi faccio qualche domanda.
> Poi gli strappiamo dalla bocca che tra i due chi ha voluto di più sto figlio è stata la moglie...ed uno cerca di capire sempre meglio.
> Non giustifico ma nemmeno condanno. Sempre per il motivo che ho detto prima: la frittata ormai è stata fatta.
> ...


Ah quindi lui deve pure capire se ama ancora la moglie o no?C'è pure sta possibilità?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> non ho detto questo. Non l'ho detto e non penso.
> Ho descritto una dinamica manco tanto nuova èèè, non ho mica scoperto l'america, in cui ENTRAMBI hanno la loro bella merda da smazzare.
> Tu donna non ti accorgi che hai accanto uno così? non ti accorgi che lui 'non c'è'? non ti accorgi di chi hai sposato? e ci fai pure un figlio? no ok. O non te ne accorgi (e allora dove cazzo vivi? dove è la tua sensibilità?) o sei complice (e allora ok, il desiderio di maternità era superiore a tutto il resto e te 'meriti' un uomo del genere accanto).



riprendo il post per un'ulteriore riflessione

è giusto porsi delle domande su quella parte della storia in cui mario potrebbe non essere del tutto colpevole o comunque l'unico responsabile dello stato di cose della sua coppia, però il primo e immediato atteggiamento di un adulto davanti a fatti di cui sono primo attore dovrebbe essere  ( a mio avviso) quello di prendersi la propria responsabilità e non tentare di svicolare con scuse, per quanto consistenti possano essere


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> NO!Sto eiaculando io.


Eccheccazzo nooooo! Mai incrociare i flussi!
[video=youtube;38ZR9QMtCVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38ZR9QMtCVU[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Assolutamente no!Non sapevi che ci fossero queste categorie di donne? Guarda che le donne e gli uomini sono della stessa pasta!



Ah ok. Quelli che io chiamo incapaci di intendere e di volere.... capito


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> riprendo il post per un'ulteriore riflessione
> 
> è giusto porsi delle domande su quella parte della storia in cui mario potrebbe non essere del tutto colpevole o comunque l'unico responsabile dello stato di cose della sua coppia, però il primo e immediato atteggiamento di un adulto davanti a fatti di cui sono primo attore dovrebbe essere  ( a mio avviso) quello di prendersi la propria responsabilità e non tentare di svicolare con scuse, per quanto consistenti possano essere


Anche perchè sia chiaro, qui abbiamo lui che interviene, lei no...a me piacerebbe a volte che arrivassero i due protagonisti. Almeno si riuscirebbe a parlare a 360 gradi...


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah quindi lui deve pure capire se ama ancora la moglie o no?C'è pure sta possibilità?


 Pure la possibilità del DNA.Hai visto mai!


----------



## Stark72 (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario sei come l'anticristo, hai fatto avvelenà pure i traditori :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Fata*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Eccheccazzo nooooo! Mai incrociare i flussi!
> [video=youtube;38ZR9QMtCVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38ZR9QMtCVU[/video]


Fata in effetti se sei questo sei un collega...dove insegni?ma dove cazzo sei stato fino ad oggi?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> vabbè l'unico che non eiacula sono io


....non ti dico nulla perchè poi arriva il lanciafiamme


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah quindi lui deve pure capire se ama ancora la moglie o no?C'è pure sta possibilità?


oddio...non ho capito la tua ironia... perchè so che c'è, ma non la colgo 
quindi ti rispondo seriamente: certo che deve capire se ama la moglie o no. Secondo me...vabbè non lo dico perchè poi si aprono altri scenari, ma ipotetici. Deve capirlo lui, ed è il primo passo per tutto alla fine.


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ....non ti dico nulla perchè poi arriva il lanciafiamme


così me lo brucia pure......


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah ok. Quelli che io chiamo incapaci di intendere e di volere.... capito


Certo, quelli che intendono benissimo dove infilare il cazzo quando hanno l'occasione e all'improvviso non si capacitano di essere dei George Clooney in quel momento, ma non lo sono, quando in realtà la ciocia in fiamme doveva essere spenta da un fiotto fresco e copioso.


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Stark*



Stark72 ha detto:


> Mario sei come l'anticristo, hai fatto avvelenà pure i traditori :rotfl:


So proprio contento.Aò ma hai visto il fata come imbruttisce?mi spiace lasciare proprio ora....


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> oddio...non ho capito la tua ironia... perchè so che c'è, ma non la colgo
> quindi ti rispondo seriamente: certo che deve capire se ama la moglie o no. Secondo me...vabbè non lo dico perchè poi si aprono altri scenari, ma ipotetici. Deve capirlo lui, ed è il primo passo per tutto alla fine.


ma come fate a pensare che ami la moglie?
un uomo che ama la moglie si invaghisce della collega?


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Ma*



Traccia ha detto:


> oddio...non ho capito la tua ironia... perchè so che c'è, ma non la colgo
> quindi ti rispondo seriamente: certo che deve capire se ama la moglie o no. Secondo me...vabbè non lo dico perchè poi si aprono altri scenari, ma ipotetici. Deve capirlo lui, ed è il primo passo per tutto alla fine.


Secondo te,uno che si scopa una collega mentre la moglie aspetta suo figlio,credi possa amare ancora la moglie?io credo non l'abbia mai amata....!Ma io sono il poliziotto cattivo.....!


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> riprendo il post per un'ulteriore riflessione
> 
> è giusto porsi delle domande su quella parte della storia in cui mario potrebbe non essere del tutto colpevole o comunque l'unico responsabile dello stato di cose della sua coppia, però il primo e immediato atteggiamento di un adulto davanti a fatti di cui sono primo attore dovrebbe essere  ( a mio avviso) quello di prendersi la propria responsabilità e non tentare di svicolare con scuse, per quanto consistenti possano essere


E secondo te perché si finisce a parlare di Amore Incredibile quasi Surreale ???(Che poi se qualcuno me spiega Amore Surreale, avrà mia imperitura gratitudine. Cazzo è un Amore Surreale).

Se Mario qui avesse detto: ho fatto una cazzata, ho incontrato quella che non mi ci ha fatto capire niente e a cazzata ho aggiunto cazzata, penso si sarebbe preso la metà delle legnate che si è effettivamente preso.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma come fate a pensare che ami la moglie?
> un uomo che ama la moglie si invaghisce della collega?


un uomo che ama la moglie può anche fare la cazzata di andare con un'altra
Un uomo che ama la moglie non la mette incinta mentre fa la cazzate
Secondo me è sostanziale questa differenza


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E secondo te perché si finisce a parlare di Amore Incredibile quasi Surreale ???(Che poi se qualcuno me spiega Amore Surreale, avrà mia imperitura gratitudine. Cazzo è un Amore Surreale).
> 
> *Se Mario qui avesse detto: ho fatto una cazzata, ho incontrato quella che non mi ci ha fatto capire niente e a cazzata ho aggiunto cazzata, penso si sarebbe preso la metà delle legnate che si è effettivamente preso*.


sicuramente


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> un uomo che ama la moglie può anche fare la cazzata di andare con un'altra
> Un uomo che ama la moglie non la mette incinta mentre fa la cazzate
> Secondo me è sostanziale questa differenza


non credo...... per me non c'è differenza


----------



## lunaiena (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> io non voglio difendere nessuno ne ho detto che la mia collega ha vissuto tutto ciò serenamente. E' stata una storia comunque difficile, i sensi di colpa ovviamente c'erano anche durante e manco pochi. Il fatto di piacersi e doversi vedere per forza di cose non ha aiutato sempre a raffreddare le cose. Ora lei ha rinsavito prima di me e sta cercando di aiutarmi a capire...se fosse stata na bagascia nemmeno mi avrebbe più considerato. Purtroppo ci siamo innamorati e voglio vedere voi un giorno se vi capiterà una cosa simile...ora basta bisogna tornare a ragionare!
> Detto questo ora è l'ultimo dei miei problemi capire tutto ciò! Ne ho altri ben più grandi!


allora parti con ordine...
il primo da affrontare qual'e :
vuoi sentirti amato?
mi voglio ripetere
con l'arrivo del bimbo ti sentirai 
in certi momenti solo e impotente perché il bimbo
e la mamma saranno un tutt'uno...
e questo non perche la donna tenda ad amare meno
il compagno ma perché èla natura sono i nove mesi passati 
in simbiosi 
perché davvero non sarà come te lo aspetti
lascia perdere per un po' te stesso ,l'amante e quello che c'è stato


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Infatti fottersi un'altra donna, e mettere incinta la moglie che non ami non è violenza...è un errore.



certo che è una violenza, un errore, un casino infinito, per tutti, per lui stesso, per la moglie e soprattutto per il figlio.
Ho detto che io sono per la non violenza, infatti cazzate del genere non ne ho mai fatte, non che mario sia un non violento. Mica ho detto 'mario santo subito'? Perchè continuate a dire cose che non ho detto nè pensato? boh.
io ho detto che ad una persona, chiunque, dargli addosso non risolve nulla.
E questo lo dico e lo penso e vale anche se avessi davanti un serial killer. C'è chi davanti ad un serial killer lo ammazza o è per la pena di morte e chi invece, come me, cerca di capire e prova persino pena per lui e per quello che nella sua vita gli hanno fatto per diventare quello che è.
Ciò non significa che è il mio migliore amico o che è san francesco, ma solo che il mio approccio è differente.


----------



## rewindmee (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che sia suo figlio?


Sai che ci ho pensato anche io?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non credo...... per me non c'è differenza



e' la prima volta che non siamo d'accordo


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Amore?*

Usate una semplice proprietà transitiva, fate il percorso all'inverso!
amore = mangiare alla caritas


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che sia suo figlio?





rewindmee ha detto:


> Sai che ci ho pensato anche io?


vedi che ora la troia diventa la moglie....
tra 2 capitoli cambia tutto


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e' la prima volta che non siamo d'accordo


sarà perchè è da un po che non ci frequentiamo? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo te,uno che si scopa una collega mentre la moglie aspetta suo figlio,credi possa amare ancora la moglie?io credo non l'abbia mai amata....!Ma io sono il poliziotto cattivo.....!


e allora sputo il rospo.
secondo me NON ama la moglie e dovrebbe lasciarla per il bene di tutti.
ecco.
non volevo dirlo altrimenti tutti 'eeeeeeee come fai a dire ciòòòòòò buuuuuuuuuuu come puo lasciare la moglie con un bimbo in arrivoooooooooo baaaaaaaaa buuuuuuuuuuuu'
ecc ecc ecc

ma lo penso e lo avrei detto non appena (E SE) mario avesse ammesso di non amarla.
Del resto, nel mio PRIMO post vs di lui gli ho detto di essere COERENTE con ciò che capirà, ergo, se non la ama che la lasci!


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fata in effetti se sei questo sei un collega...dove insegni?ma dove cazzo sei stato fino ad oggi?


 Eh, insegno in un sacco di scuole! C'ho un CV che fa spavento! Ma ogni tanto preferisco essere quello scemo che nun parla mai per non aprire bocca e dare certezze de esse scemo come fanno tanti!
E' un fatto di megalomania, di iperego! Uccidi dio ed avrai il Superuomo!Na cosa del genere!
M'hai ricordato na sfiottata in compagnia!


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Ah*



Traccia ha detto:


> e allora sputo il rospo.
> secondo me NON ama la moglie e dovrebbe lasciarla per il bene di tutti.
> ecco.
> non volevo dirlo altrimenti tutti 'eeeeeeee come fai a dire ciòòòòòò buuuuuuuuuuu come puo lasciare la moglie con un bimbo in arrivoooooooooo baaaaaaaaa buuuuuuuuuuuu'
> ...


Pensiamo la stessa cosa.


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E secondo te perché si finisce a parlare di Amore Incredibile quasi Surreale ???(Che poi se qualcuno me spiega Amore Surreale, avrà mia imperitura gratitudine. Cazzo è un Amore Surreale).
> 
> Se Mario qui avesse detto: ho fatto una cazzata, ho incontrato quella che non mi ci ha fatto capire niente e a cazzata ho aggiunto cazzata, penso si sarebbe preso la metà delle legnate che si è effettivamente preso.


L'Amore Surreale è quell'amore inutile di cui parla ogni essere che pensa di essere l'unico ad aver mai amato...
E' l'amore non reale, ovvero quello che non potrai mai vivere alla luce del sole...
Quello che ti fa tremare le ginocchia, ti fa venire le farfalle nello stomaco, ti fa venire tachicardie atriali...e si pensa che siano sintomi d'ammmore, ma in realtà è tutta paura che ti scoprano. E' la botta di adrenalina in una vita piatta...la stessa cosa la proverebbero a buttarsi giù da un ponte, ma visto che non hanno le palle (e lo ripeterò fino alla fine), allora si accontentano di ingropparsi una collega.
Che diciamolo, tornare a casa dalla moglie che magari ti ha appena finito di lavare le mutande e magari ti ha preparato quel piatto che a te fa schifo (ma non hai mai avuto le palle per farlo presente) e magari le è venuto pure il ciclo e sta lì buttata sul divano con la borsa dell'acqua calda è una noia mortale.
Meglio la collega figa, tacco 12, sempiternamente bagnata...
Ma che appena arriva a casa laverà mutande, preparerà cibi precotti e si butterà su un divano mezza morta, a meno che non debba pulire il culo all'infante...


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Ma*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Eh, insegno in un sacco di scuole! C'ho un CV che fa spavento! Ma ogni tanto preferisco essere quello scemo che nun parla mai per non aprire bocca e dare certezze de esse scemo come fanno tanti!
> E' un fatto di megalomania, di iperego! Uccidi dio ed avrai il Superuomo!Na cosa del genere!
> M'hai ricordato na sfiottata in compagnia!


Mo so tranquillo,posso contare su voi.Ma sei de roma vero?


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E secondo te perché si finisce a parlare di Amore Incredibile quasi Surreale ???(Che poi se qualcuno me spiega Amore Surreale, avrà mia imperitura gratitudine. Cazzo è un Amore Surreale).
> 
> Se Mario qui avesse detto: *ho fatto una cazzata, ho incontrato quella che non mi ci ha fatto capire niente e a cazzata ho aggiunto cazzata, *penso si sarebbe preso la metà delle legnate che si è effettivamente preso.



beh ma mario non ci sta capendo un caxxo, è ovvio.
lui è ancora nella fase precedente del 'sono innamorato'
lui è dentro il sistema
siamo noi che siamo fuori e dovremmo intanto fargli capire ed invitarlo a riflettere

se avesse detto ciò che dici tu, sarebbe già un passo avanti, ma lui ancora non lo ha realizzato!!!

quando io ho tradito mio marito li per li ero convinta fosse 'amore' (mi dovevo pure dare una giustificazione per 'salvarmi' o no???????? DOPO ho capito tante cose, cazzate fatte comprese, ma mica sai tutto e subito! è proprio questo che cerchi di capire fuori e non solo di prendere legnate aggratisse


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sarà perchè è da un po che non ci frequentiamo? :rotfl::rotfl:


dobbiamo ricominciare a farlo



Farlo= frequentarci


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mo so tranquillo,posso contare su voi.Ma sei de roma vero?


Si.... stai senza pensieri! So anche io che tu sei Roma.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> beh ma mario non ci sta capendo un caxxo, è ovvio.
> lui è ancora nella fase precedente del 'sono innamorato'
> *lui è dentro il sistema
> siamo noi che siamo fuori e dovremmo intanto fargli capire ed invitarlo a riflettere
> ...


E lo potevi dire prima ? Tutto sto casino per niente 

Mario, viè qua......quale cazzo di pillola vuoi ? La blu o la rossa  ?


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Si.... stai senza pensieri! So anche io che tu sei Roma.


Mitico.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *E secondo te perché si finisce a parlare di Amore Incredibile quasi Surreale *???(Che poi se qualcuno me spiega Amore Surreale, avrà mia imperitura gratitudine. Cazzo è un Amore Surreale).
> 
> Se Mario qui avesse detto: ho fatto una cazzata, ho incontrato quella che non mi ci ha fatto capire niente e a cazzata ho aggiunto cazzata, penso si sarebbe preso la metà delle legnate che si è effettivamente preso.



era appunto quel che volevo dire

però tubarao, non è che possiamo dare tutta la colpa a lui (intendo allo specifico utente x che si presenta qui così mettendo in campo questi concetti altissimi che c'entrano con la faccenda come i cavoli a merenda)

se leggi bene, qui tutti si stanno rifacendo a un LORO concetto altrettanto astratto di quella cosa lì che non nominiamo perché tanto nessuno riuscirebbe a definirla realmente e concretamente  se non per se stesso

e questo di per sé io lo considero già un danno all'umanità di quelli grossi: tutti in grado di filosofeggiare, quanti in grado di concretizzare?


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mitico.


Ma nun me parlà de Roma e Lazio e del Calcio sinnò te sputo nfaccia!


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensiamo la stessa cosa.



il fatto che io sia il 'poliziotto buono' non significa che vedo la vita a roselline e fiorellini, ma solo che la vedo per quello che è avendo rispetto per essa.
Il fatto che io non dico a mario che è un cojone e non gli urlo, non significa che lui per me è san francesco e che approvo ciò che lui ha fatto, ma solo che urlare e denigrare non serve a nulla.
Il fatto che cerco e credo nel dialogo tra esseri umani e non nella violenza, capocciate, pene corporali non significa che giustifico e concepisco il gesto fatto, ma che parto da quello per capire, affinchè non si ripeta in futuro, perchè se capisci non lo rifai ed esci dallo schema.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'Amore Surreale è quell'amore inutile di cui parla ogni essere che pensa di essere l'unico ad aver mai amato...
> E' l'amore non reale, ovvero quello che non potrai mai vivere alla luce del sole...
> Quello che ti fa tremare le ginocchia, ti fa venire le farfalle nello stomaco, ti fa venire tachicardie atriali...e si pensa che siano sintomi d'ammmore, ma in realtà è tutta paura che ti scoprano. E' la botta di adrenalina in una vita piatta...la stessa cosa la proverebbero a buttarsi giù da un ponte, ma visto che non hanno le palle (e lo ripeterò fino alla fine), allora si accontentano di ingropparsi una collega.
> Che diciamolo, tornare a casa dalla moglie che magari ti ha appena finito di lavare le mutande e magari ti ha preparato quel piatto che a te fa schifo (ma non hai mai avuto le palle per farlo presente) e magari le è venuto pure il ciclo e sta lì buttata sul divano con la borsa dell'acqua calda è una noia mortale.
> ...


Quanto m'attizzi quando scrivi ste cose


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> beh ma mario non ci sta capendo un caxxo, è ovvio.
> lui è ancora nella fase precedente del 'sono innamorato'
> lui è dentro il sistema
> siamo noi che siamo fuori e dovremmo intanto fargli capire ed invitarlo a riflettere
> ...



no


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Vabè regà damoce ntajo!
E' stato riempito di insulti. Metabolizzerà. Ci manderà na squadra de Swat sotto casa per farci tagliare le palle. E poi tornerà qua a raccontarci le sue magiche avventure.


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quanto m'attizzi quando scrivi ste cose


Eh lo so!!!


----------



## rewindmee (31 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> vedi che ora la troia diventa la moglie....
> tra 2 capitoli cambia tutto


Gli starebbe bene, a uno così...


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh lo so!!!


Quindi lo fai apposta. 



Attizzatora


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Gli starebbe bene, a uno così...


No maddeche sarebbe la sua salvezza!!!!
Pennarello, lavagnetta, utilizzare la composizione chimica Ossigeno e Idrogeno....


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi lo fai apposta.
> 
> 
> 
> Attizzatora


Ti ci vuol poco eh!!!


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no


seee, lallero
ma beati quelli che sanno già tutto allora
io non sono così
ed ho l'umiltà di dire che me la sono raccontata per un po' prima di capire perchè avevo fatto certe cose
e che se avessi trovato solo insulti e giudizi non ci sarei mai arrivata a capirlo


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti ci vuol poco eh!!!


A domanda rispondo


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E lo potevi dire prima ? Tutto sto casino per niente
> 
> Mario, viè qua......quale cazzo di pillola vuoi ? La blu o la rossa  ?


io scelgo sempre la rossa 

e poi quale casino?
se uno capisce fischi per fiaschi mica è colpa mia?


----------



## Vincent Vega (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Tuba, a me il poliziotto cattivo fine a se stesso, senza metterci un minimo di empatia, mi sta sul caxxo.
> Sparare sulla crocerossa, puntare il dito, vomitare mer*a e sentenze senza aggiungere niente è veramente di ZERO valore aggiunto.
> Il poliziotto cattivo ha senso se ci mette altro. Solo insulti lascia il tempo che trova.



Io di consigli ne ho dati...pure l'elenco gli ho fatto


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

a me sto thread fa vomitare... senza parole... 
non ci entro più


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> certo che è una violenza, un errore, un casino infinito, per tutti, per lui stesso, per la moglie e soprattutto per il figlio.
> Ho detto che io sono per la non violenza, infatti cazzate del genere non ne ho mai fatte, non che mario sia un non violento. Mica ho detto 'mario santo subito'? Perchè continuate a dire cose che non ho detto nè pensato? boh.
> io ho detto che ad una persona, chiunque, dargli addosso non risolve nulla.
> E questo lo dico e lo penso e vale anche se avessi davanti un serial killer. C'è chi davanti ad un serial killer lo ammazza o è per la pena di morte e chi invece, come me, cerca di capire e prova persino pena per lui e per quello che nella sua vita gli hanno fatto per diventare quello che è.
> Ciò non significa che è il mio migliore amico o che è san francesco, ma solo che il mio approccio è differente.


Quoto
qua sembra che l'unico superficiale sia mario.
io di sicuro sono stata mooooolto superficiale a fare un figlio
con uno che aveva taciuto la faccenda del viagra.


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

A me i poliziotti innervosiscono a prescindere.


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> A me i poliziotti innervosiscono a prescindere.


a me chi si erge a giudice.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Quoto
> qua sembra che l'unico superficiale sia mario.
> io di sicuro sono stata mooooolto superficiale a fare un figlio
> *con uno che aveva taciuto la faccenda del viagra*.


Cioè ?


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Domanda,
 ma quelli tra voi che pensano che mario sia il peggiore dei superficiali sono gli stessi che ritengono che per la moglie sia un bene non sapere nulla?
no, perché io ci vedo una leggerissima contraddizione.
chiedo perché non ho letto tutto


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> a me chi si erge a giudice.


a me pure.
Bastava che uno fosse più 'sveglio' del poveretto e non utilizzasse la parola amore.....bah


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> a me pure.
> Bastava che uno fosse più 'sveglio' del poveretto e non utilizzasse la parola amore.....bah


Ma non era questione di essere svegli o meno. E' più una questione di consapevolezza. Voi m'insegnate che essere consapevoli di essere malati è il primo e più importante passo verso la guarigione. Questo ha esordito parlando di Amore Surreale.......


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cioè ?


cioè lui quando ci siamo conosciuti prendeva il viagra ma non ha detto nulla.
l'ho scoperto io dopo parecchio tempo.
il figlio e' stato concepito dopo la mia scoperta.


----------



## drusilla (31 Ottobre 2014)

Comunque che sia una storia troppo comune alla "Il ultimo bacio" non vuol dire che Stefano Accorsi non sia uno stronzo (nel film) Comunque dopo la Mezzogiorno gli rende pan per focaccia :mexican:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> *cioè lui quando ci siamo conosciuti prendeva il viagra *ma non ha detto nulla.
> l'ho scoperto io dopo parecchio tempo.
> il figlio e' stato concepito dopo la mia scoperta.


Motivi ?


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non era questione di essere svegli o meno. E' più una questione di consapevolezza. Voi m'insegnate che essere consapevoli di essere malati è il primo e più importante passo verso la guarigione. Questo ha esordito parlando di Amore Surreale.......


Non si insegni a chi...io proprio no,
Ma chissà cosa intende lui con amore surreale...magari non è tanto sofisticato nell'esprimersi,
non avrà' fatto il classico....ma bohhhh, ma come si fa a essere tanto netti dopo che questo a scritto 3 post?


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Non si insegni a chi...io proprio no,
> Ma chissà cosa intende lui con amore surreale...magari non è tanto sofisticato nell'esprimersi,
> non avrà' fatto il classico....ma bohhhh, ma come si fa a essere tanto netti dopo che questo a scritto 3 post?



uno che tradisce la moglie incinta per me è il peggiore degli stronzi, senza se e senza ma. tutto il resto è contorno


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Motivi ?


Ma che ne so, forse sarà asessuale .....
motivi del concepimento?
orologio biologico?
superficialità?
malattia mentale mia?
sua?
.....


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> uno che tradisce la moglie incinta per me è il peggiore degli stronzi, senza se e senza ma. tutto il resto è contorno


quindi lei avrebbe il diritto di saperlo, no?
come minimo.....visto come e' stata ingannata.
anzi, lui la tradiva già da prima.
mario, secondo me l'unico modo che hai di riscattarti e' dire la verità a tua moglie.
poi deciderà lei.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Non si insegni a chi...io proprio no,
> Ma chissà cosa intende lui con amore surreale...magari non è tanto sofisticato nell'esprimersi,
> non avrà' fatto il classico....ma bohhhh, ma come si fa a essere tanto netti dopo che questo a scritto 3 post?


Voi m'insegnate è un modo di dire.....un intercalare.....


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> quindi lei avrebbe il diritto di saperlo, no?
> come minimo.....visto come e' stata ingannata.
> anzi, lui la tradiva già da prima.
> mario, secondo me l'unico modo che hai di riscattarti e' dire la verità a tua moglie.
> poi deciderà lei.



bhè visto che lui ama un'altra perché dovrebbe continuare ad ingannarla?


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Comunque che sia una storia troppo comune alla "Il ultimo bacio" non vuol dire che Stefano Accorsi non sia uno stronzo (nel film) Comunque dopo la Mezzogiorno gli rende pan per focaccia :mexican:


ma, io fatico molto a dare dello stronzo a uno che neppure conosco.
l'unica cosa di cui sono convinta e' che sia nel diritto e nel bene della moglie sapere come stanno le cose.


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> uno che tradisce la moglie incinta per me è il peggiore degli stronzi, senza se e senza ma. tutto il resto è contorno


Che poi alla fine il sunto voleva essere questo, ma adesso qui si pretende che gli si dia la manina e lo si aiuti pure a capire dove ha sbagliato e come può recuperare.
Da recuperare non c'è un cazzo, ha fatto lo stronzo.
E non è che ha detto "ho fatto un errore, vorrei rimediare!"...no, ha condito di amore e dispiacere perchè la sua amante ha deciso di chiudere...che fosse per lui starebbe ancora lì a ingropparsi la collega.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ma che ne so, forse sarà asessuale .....
> motivi del concepimento?
> orologio biologico?
> superficialità?
> ...


Ha sbagliato a non dirtelo. Su questo non ci piove.

Se invece del Viagra fosse stato il Prozac ? Sarebbe stato grave uguale non dirtelo ?


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che poi alla fine il sunto voleva essere questo, ma adesso qui si pretende che gli si dia la manina e lo si aiuti pure a capire dove ha sbagliato e come può recuperare.
> Da recuperare non c'è un cazzo, ha fatto lo stronzo.
> E non è che ha detto "ho fatto un errore, vorrei rimediare!"...no, ha condito di amore e dispiacere perchè la sua amante ha deciso di chiudere...che fosse per lui starebbe ancora lì a ingropparsi la collega.


esattamente


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Voi m'insegnate è un modo di dire.....un intercalare.....


Ah ok, scusa, io prendo tutto alla lettera.
credevo ti rivolgessi a me.
ho già commesso questo errore nell'altro post, scusa.


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ha sbagliato a non dirtelo. Su questo non ci piove.
> 
> Se invece del Viagra fosse stato il Prozac ? Sarebbe stato grave uguale non dirtelo ?


No, ho sbagliato io a farci un figlio.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Domanda,
> ma quelli tra voi che pensano che mario sia il peggiore dei superficiali sono gli stessi che ritengono che per la moglie sia un bene non sapere nulla?
> no, perché io ci vedo una leggerissima contraddizione.
> chiedo perché non ho letto tutto



La moglie deve saperlo secondo me ma dopo la nascita del bimbo
meglio per lei che viva serena questi momenti


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che poi alla fine il sunto voleva essere questo, ma adesso qui si pretende che gli si dia la manina e lo si aiuti pure a capire dove ha sbagliato e come può recuperare.
> Da recuperare non c'è un cazzo, ha fatto lo stronzo.
> E non è che ha detto "ho fatto un errore, vorrei rimediare!"...no, ha condito di amore e dispiacere perchè la sua amante ha deciso di chiudere...che fosse per lui starebbe ancora lì a ingropparsi la collega.


Io veramente gli ho suggerito di dire la verità alla moglie


----------



## Eratò (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario si è sposato senza pensarci piu di tanto....che poi alla fine che sarà mai ha pensato, lo fanno tanti, facciamolo anche noi...e poi il figlio, mica con la moglie usi il preservativo, dovesse anche rimanere incinta ci vuole quasi un anno finché nasce, abbiamo tempo...ma poi l'amante, mi piace e una scopata oggi, una domani e questa mi piace proprio...ma no! Non posso essere cosi coglione da scopare con la moglie incinta che m'aspetta....ma allora può essere solo amore! Ecco cosa succede quando affronti un'intera esistenza al insegna della superficialita, senza mai fermarsi a pensare alle tue scelte prima ancora di farle...e ho paura che se la fine non l'avesse messa la collega , Mario avrebbe continuato spensieratamente la storia tra bugie e coglionate...


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La moglie deve saperlo secondo me ma dopo la nascita del bimbo
> meglio per lei che viva serena questi momenti


Io preferirei saperlo il prima possibile.
comunque nessuno gli ha consigliato di dirlo?


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

A sto punto però mettetevi d'accordo. O la bellezza di un forum è la pluralità delle voci che in esso parlano, oppure no.

Se netti in piazza la tua storia in posto frequentato di tante persone, il minimo è aspettarsi pluralità nelle risposte.

Se si pretende un plebiscito nelle risposte, apritevi un account su www.razzaariana.it e postate Negri Merda. Cazzo vi devo dire.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> uno che tradisce la moglie incinta per me è il peggiore degli stronzi, senza se e senza ma. tutto il resto è contorno


Ma qui è peggio ancora. 
L'ha messa incinta mentre già la tradiva ammmmaaavvvvvaaa un 'altra



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ha sbagliato a non dirtelo. Su questo non ci piove.
> 
> Se invece del Viagra fosse stato il Prozac ? Sarebbe stato grave uguale non dirtelo ?


Anche io non capisco quanto può incidere il prendere il viagra o meno con il farci un figlio


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Io veramente gli ho suggerito di dire la verità alla moglie


Io non saprei cosa consigliare sinceramente...la gravidanza è un momento particolare nella vita di una donna...sarebbe bello la vivesse bene, andarle a buttare addosso un tradimento e un innamoramento è una mazzata non indifferente secondo me.


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Mario si è sposato senza pensarci piu di tanto....che poi alla fine che sarà mai ha pensato, lo fanno tanti, facciamolo anche noi...e poi il figlio, mica con la moglie usi il preservativo, dovesse anche rimanere incinta ci vuole quasi un anno finché nasce, abbiamo tempo...ma poi l'amante, mi piace e una scopata oggi, una domani e questa mi piace proprio...ma no! Non posso essere cosi coglione da scopare con la moglie incinta che m'aspetta....ma allora può essere solo amore! Ecco cosa succede quando affronti un'intera esistenza al insegna della superficialita, senza mai fermarsi a pensare alle tue scelte prima ancora di farle...e ho paura che se la fine non l'avesse messa la collega , Mario avrebbe continuato spensieratamente la storia tra bugie e coglionate...


Sottolineo che sta continuando a mentire!!!!!
ma mi stupisco che nessuno di voi vorrebbe, al posto della moglie,
sapere il prima possibile con chi ha a che fare.
sempre dando per scontato che già non lo sappia.


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma qui è peggio ancora.
> L'ha messa incinta mentre già la tradiva ammmmaaavvvvvaaa un 'altra
> 
> 
> ...



Certo perché lui è uno dei tanti capaci di intendere e di volere che ha masso incinta la moglie perché lo ha obbligato lei, ma poi sto figlio lui non è che lo voleva poi tanto


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che poi alla fine il sunto voleva essere questo, ma adesso *qui si pretende che gli si dia la manina e lo si aiuti pure a capire dove ha sbagliato e come può recuperare.*
> Da recuperare non c'è un cazzo, ha fatto lo stronzo.
> E non è che ha detto "ho fatto un errore, vorrei rimediare!"...no, ha condito di amore e dispiacere perchè la sua amante ha deciso di chiudere...che fosse per lui starebbe ancora lì a ingropparsi la collega.



esatto...io la vedo così.
Fermo restando l'errore, a mio avviso stare li a dire 'sei stronzo', 'sei cojone', non serve assolutamente a nulla.
E dare la 'manina' non significa dargli una medaglia al valrore o dirgli 'sei bravo, hai fatto bene, clap clap' ma significa aiutare chi ha un problema a sviscerarlo per non fare danni nel futuro.
E' così difficile da capire il mio concetto?
E' così difficile mettere da parte l'aggressività e giudizio gratuito? E' così difficile capire che dare un consiglio/supporto non implica la giustificazione ma semplicemente esclude la mortificazione?
Ma ovviamente ognuno si rapporta agli altri come meglio crede.
Io penso solo che dare dello stronzo a qualcuno non lo aiuti a migliorare.


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Sottolineo che sta continuando a mentire!!!!!
> ma mi stupisco che nessuno di voi vorrebbe, al posto della moglie,
> sapere il prima possibile con chi ha a che fare.
> sempre dando per scontato che già non lo sappia.


è incinta, non ce lo dimentichiamo, forse un minino se la dovrebbe vivere serenamente sta donna... forse.


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non saprei cosa consigliare sinceramente...la gravidanza è un momento particolare nella vita di una donna...sarebbe bello la vivesse bene, andarle a buttare addosso un tradimento e un innamoramento è una mazzata non indifferente secondo me.


ma se lui è' tanto orrendo che addirittura ad alcuni utenti viene da vomitare, lei vivrebbe bene cosa????
ma cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a uno della gravidanza!!!
mi pare il minore dei problemi!!!
quando il figlio nasce le cose si fanno moooolto più complesse


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma se lui è' tanto orrendo che addirittura ad alcuni utenti viene da vomitare, lei vivrebbe bene cosa????
> *ma cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a uno della gravidanza*!!!
> mi pare il minore dei problemi!!!
> quando il figlio nasce le cose si fanno moooolto più complesse




La gravidanza è il periodo più bello, quello dell'attesa, del desiderio di vedere il proprio figlio, la bellezza di sentirlo muovere dentro di se e vivere queste emozioni con il proprio compagno
Rabbia, delusione ansia non giovano sicuramente


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A sto punto però mettetevi d'accordo. O la bellezza di un forum è la pluralità delle voci che in esso parlano, oppure no.
> 
> Se netti in piazza la tua storia in posto frequentato di tante persone, il minimo è aspettarsi pluralità nelle risposte.
> 
> Se si pretende un plebiscito nelle risposte, apritevi un account su www.razzaariana.it e postate Negri Merda. Cazzo vi devo dire.


A Tubarà, 
per me la bellezza del forum (e della vita) è la pluralità delle voci (l'ho già detto prima) PURCHE' esse siano COSTRUTTIVE e non solo una marea di sentenze, offese, insulti, critiche senza alcun valore aggiunto.

Va bene la bastonata ma se non c'è altro (tutta merda sei cojone muori così), lascia il tempo che trova 

Va bene la comprensione ma se non c'è un occhio critico ma solo giustificazione passiva (hai fatto bene ad ammazzare tu socera!) pure, lascia il tempo che trova!


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ma te sei letta tutto? Minchia , che pazienza che c'hai!


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> è incinta, non ce lo dimentichiamo, forse un minino se la dovrebbe vivere serenamente sta donna... forse.


ripeto,
 per me la gravidanza e' una passeggiata, rispetto al dopo.
io vorrei sapere il prima possibile per prendere le mie contromisure.
altro che vivere serenamente nel paese delle fiabe finte....


----------



## Eratò (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma se lui è' tanto orrendo che addirittura ad alcuni utenti viene da vomitare, lei vivrebbe bene cosa????
> ma cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a uno della gravidanza!!!
> mi pare il minore dei problemi!!!
> *quando il figlio nasce le cose si fanno moooolto più complesse*


Questo è sicuro.Io non me la sento di consigliare perché eè un discorso molto personale, io avrei preferito saperlo.


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma se lui è' tanto orrendo che addirittura ad alcuni utenti viene da vomitare, lei vivrebbe bene cosa????
> ma cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a uno della gravidanza!!!
> mi pare il minore dei problemi!!!
> quando il figlio nasce le cose si fanno moooolto più complesse



il far vomitare è ben diverso da far star male una donna che aspetta un figlio e che, si presume, debba essere uno dei momenti più belli della vita di una donna.


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Simy ma te sei letta tutto? Minchia , che pazienza che c'hai!


si... e chi me lo ha fatto fare mi chiedo.


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ripeto,
> per me la gravidanza e' una passeggiata, rispetto al dopo.
> io vorrei sapere il prima possibile per prendere le mie contromisure.
> altro che vivere serenamente nel paese delle fiabe finte....



anche io vorrei sapere subito, ma non siamo tutte uguali.


----------



## drusilla (31 Ottobre 2014)

non ci sarà mai un momento buono per dirglielo, la gravidanza è un periodo delicato ma il dopo nascita con il calo ormonale, la prolattina, lo scombussolamento... povera.

A questo punto forse ha ragione Horby, meglio prima che dopo che poi diventerà un mai...


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> esatto...io la vedo così.
> Fermo restando l'errore, a mio avviso stare li a dire 'sei stronzo', 'sei cojone', non serve assolutamente a nulla.
> E dare la 'manina' non significa dargli una medaglia al valrore o dirgli 'sei bravo, hai fatto bene, clap clap' ma significa aiutare chi ha un problema a sviscerarlo per non fare danni nel futuro.
> E' così difficile da capire il mio concetto?
> ...


Io non sono nè aggressiva nè ho dato un giudizio gratuito.
E come ha detto Chiara qualche post fa: a volte a certa gente devono arrivare tot sberle.
Poi uno che viene pure a scrivere roba tipo "vi auguro di trovarvi in una situazione simile"
Allora, chiariamoci un attimo: se tu vai a letto con una persona che non è il partner ufficiale hai fatto una scelta. Te ne prendi la sacrosante conseguenze, ti becchi anche l'offesa e cascasse il mondo devi essere in grado di pagare...
E aspetta, io non sono contro il tradimento, non me la prendo con chi fa corna o con gli amanti o con chissà chi.
Sono molto empatica e sono in grado di dare valore alle persone a seconda di come si pongono.
Ora, per me (e sottolineo per me) uno che si fa abbindolare dalla moglie per farsi mettere incinta e però c'ha l'ammmmmore nel cervello per una collega è un coglione. Sai, gli stronzi sono alla fine altri...
Vuol sapere da dove ripartire? Guarda che non ci vuole molto, prende la moglie e le dice "amo un'altra, sarò presente nella vita del bambino, ma mi spiace...per te non provo nulla...e questo bambino lo sento anche un po' come un'imposizione, ma ormai c'è e indietro non si torna", perchè il concetto questo è e diamo a sta donna dei bellissimi ultimi mesi di gravidanza.
Prende i suoi 4 stracci e se ne va. Vada a fare anche una bella terapia per capire qual è il meccanismo inceppato alla base...
Ma se vuole gli posso dare anche la manina...l'ho detto io, poverino...vittima del sistema mamme inferocite...


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non sono nè aggressiva nè ho dato un giudizio gratuito.
> E come ha detto Chiara qualche post fa: a volte a certa gente devono arrivare tot sberle.
> Poi uno che viene pure a scrivere roba tipo "vi auguro di trovarvi in una situazione simile"
> Allora, chiariamoci un attimo: se tu vai a letto con una persona che non è il partner ufficiale hai fatto una scelta. Te ne prendi la sacrosante conseguenze, ti becchi anche l'offesa e cascasse il mondo devi essere in grado di pagare...
> ...



:up:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> A Tubarà,
> per me la bellezza del forum (e della vita) è la pluralità delle voci (l'ho già detto prima) PURCHE' esse siano COSTRUTTIVE e non solo una marea di sentenze, offese, insulti, critiche senza alcun valore aggiunto.
> 
> Va bene la bastonata ma se non c'è altro (tutta merda sei cojone muori così), lascia il tempo che trova
> ...


E io ti ripeto: nel 90% delle legnate che ha preso c'erano anche molti suggerimenti.

 vedere la storia come una semplice storia di sesso e non come amore

 guardare con occhi diversi la collega e, di conseguenza capire come è finito in quella storia


La differenza sta nel fatto che io gliel'ho detto preceduto da uno "Stramaledettissimo testa di cazzo", altri no. E' lo scotto da pagare alla pubblica piazza.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> si... e chi me lo ha fatto fare mi chiedo.


Esci da questo cooooorpooooo Esci da questo cooooorpoooooo


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> il far vomitare è ben diverso da far star male una donna che aspetta un figlio e che, si presume, debba essere uno dei momenti più belli della vita di una donna.


Accanto a uno del genere???? Ma come fai a sostenere che sia meglio stare
accanto a qualcuno che ti fa vomitare che stare da soli?????


----------



## Vincent Vega (31 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Mario si è sposato senza pensarci piu di tanto....che poi alla fine che sarà mai ha pensato, lo fanno tanti, facciamolo anche noi...e poi il figlio, mica con la moglie usi il preservativo, dovesse anche rimanere incinta ci vuole quasi un anno finché nasce, abbiamo tempo...ma poi l'amante, mi piace e una scopata oggi, una domani e questa mi piace proprio...ma no! Non posso essere cosi coglione da scopare con la moglie incinta che m'aspetta....ma allora può essere solo amore! Ecco cosa succede quando affronti un'intera esistenza al insegna della superficialita, senza mai fermarsi a pensare alle tue scelte prima ancora di farle...e ho paura che se la fine non l'avesse messa la collega , Mario avrebbe continuato spensieratamente la storia tra bugie e coglionate...


Ma infatti il dramma é che lui - pur sapendo che è da bracocefali - è più sofferente per il fatto che è stato sfanculato dalla cavallerizza.
È come uno che - mentre gli sta capitando un'enormità - si preoccupa che non riesce a superare il livello del giochino alla playstation...


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> *Ma infatti il dramma é che lui - pur sapendo che è da bracocefali - è più sofferente per il fatto che è stato sfanculato dalla cavallerizza.*
> È come uno che - mentre gli sta capitando un'enormità - si preoccupa che non riesce a superare il livello del giochino alla playstation...


A me è quello che ha fatto andare sul cazzo sta persona eh!
Che poi le corna si sprecano nella vita, figuriamoci...


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

.........m'avete sfrantecato......bella pè tutti! Tanto Mario è sparito!


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Accanto a uno del genere???? Ma come fai a sostenere che sia meglio stare
> accanto a qualcuno che ti fa vomitare che stare da soli?????



forse non mi spiego, a ME fa vomitare e per ME dovrebbe andare a fanculo per la sua strada da subito... poi la moglie la conoscerà meglio lui di me  e mi auguro che conoscendola sappia capire quando è il momento adatto per dire "è finita, io amo un'altra"


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ma* infatti il dramma é che lui - pur sapendo che è da bracocefali - è più sofferente per il fatto che è stato sfanculato dalla cavallerizza*.
> È come uno che - mentre gli sta capitando un'enormità - si preoccupa che non riesce a superare il livello del giochino alla playstation...


che è il punto principale della cosa.


----------



## ivanl (31 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> è incinta, non ce lo dimentichiamo, forse un minino se la dovrebbe vivere serenamente sta donna... forse.


se proprio deve confessare, lo faccia dopo, molto dopo.
Il periodo della gravidanza, parto  primo anno e' molto faticoso per una donna. Che si dia da fare, faccia il marito la aiuti e, quando le cose saranno un attimo tranquille, tiri fuori le palle e confessi.


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> se proprio deve confessare, lo* faccia dopo, molto dopo*.
> Il periodo della gravidanza, parto  primo anno e' molto faticoso per una donna. Che si dia da fare, faccia il marito la aiuti e, quando le cose saranno un attimo tranquille, tiri fuori le palle e confessi.



me pare troppo


----------



## Eratò (31 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ma infatti il dramma é che lui - pur sapendo che è da bracocefali - è più sofferente per il fatto che è stato sfanculato dalla cavallerizza.
> È come uno che - mentre gli sta capitando un'enormità - si preoccupa che non riesce a superare il livello del giochino alla playstation...


Ma perche in realtà non se ne frega veramente e profondamente di nessuno....tutto a livello epidermico.E qui si cerca di fare l'analisi psicologica di un adolescente immaturo con una centrale nucleare tra le mani....


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Questo è sicuro.Io non me la sento di consigliare perché eè un discorso molto personale, io avrei preferito saperlo.


ahhhh finalmente!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E io ti ripeto: nel 90% delle legnate che ha preso c'erano anche molti suggerimenti.
> 
> vedere la storia come una semplice storia di sesso e non come amore
> 
> ...



esigo il copyright 

e pure su: il cazzo piace a tutte


a tuba, ti stai allargando troppo gratuitamente con le citazioni  :carneval:


----------



## Vincent Vega (31 Ottobre 2014)

Dire alla moglie cosa? "Non ti amo, sei su scherzi a parte"?
No no no.
Lui ha messo al mondo una creatura.
Adesso - come gli ho suggerito (e mi ha pure ringraziato se leggete) - si fa le seghe con la carta vetrata, e pensa a rendere accogliente per il piccolo la sua casa e la sua famiglia. 
E - pur fingendo (perché adesso è il momento della responsabilità e della pietà) - deve rendere memorabile questo scorcio di gravidanza.
Adesso pensa a fare il padre. Perché se rileggo cazzate tipo "lo voleva lei" o "è capitato" gli faccio un rito vodoo, tanto come bambolina è facile, basta prendere una barbie o un eunuco.

Adesso si prende le responsabilità. E non crea dolore in una madre che sta partorendo e in un bimbo che non ha chiedo nulla.
Poi - tra anni - potrà pensare a se stesso di nuovo.
Adesso lingua in culo, olio di gomito, e fare l'uomo.

Che poi manca solo che sua moglie impianta casini con l'altra famiglia (quando l'altra, ricordiamolo, si è fatta saggiamente da parte).


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E io ti ripeto: nel 90% delle legnate che ha preso c'erano anche molti suggerimenti.
> 
> vedere la storia come una semplice storia di sesso e non come amore
> 
> ...



eh marò!!!
effettivamente il peggio delle pesone esce proprio nella 'pubblica piazza'...
anche se non capisco come mai una persona, chiunque essa sia, pure il peggio scarto umano della terra, va a caccia di consigli e solo per il fatto di essersi esposto nella 'pubblica piazza', debba sottostare a manifestazioni e ingiurie...
Eppure il medievo mi pare è finito da un pezzo.
Loh.
LSD scrisee (fuori luogo!) ad uno appena arrivato 'qui troverai insulti per i tuoi denti' (o una roba simile) e tutti a dargli un rosso. Per carità, anche secondo me è stato inopportuno ad un neo iscritto, ma non aveva tutti i torti (nella sostanza! ha sbagliato il luogo/tempo/modo).
Uno si rivolge ad un forum di 'specialisti' (in teoria) su una cosa, si apre, si mette a nudo, e qua e la, tra una marea di "sei un merda, sei un cojone, sei uno stronzo" forse ci trova anche qualcosa che lo possa aiutare.
Mi dici che cavolo di servizio è?
Ma vabbè.
sarà l'effetto collaterale della "pubblica piazza" che dici, alla quale si debba una scotto da pagare...ma è un modo dal quale mi dissocio e dissento.


----------



## perplesso (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Sarei un senza palle lo stesso perchè di fronte ad un nuovo problema esistenziale fuggirei magari facendo ancora più danni. No voglio affrontarlo, capire se amo mia moglie, allontanare l'amante e poi prendere la decisione una volta che tutto sarà tornato spero più chiaro.


e su quello spero finale che casca l'asino.



Tubarao ha detto:


> _"Che c'è dentro quella zucca marcia che non funziona mai. Mamma e papà gli hanno forse fatto mancare il loro affetto quando erano bambini ?"
> 
> _


tu sai come finisce quella scena,vero?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> .........m'avete sfrantecato......bella pè tutti! Tanto Mario è sparito!



l'ennesimo nuovo utente maltrattato. una prece

apa:


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> e su quello spero finale che casca l'asino.
> 
> 
> 
> tu sai come finisce quella scena,vero?


"...tanti auguri a gesù cristo...tanti auguri a teeeeeeeeee...."


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'ennesimo nuovo utente maltrattato. una prece
> 
> apa:


Diversamente accolto!


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *l'ennesimo nuovo utente maltrattato. una prece*
> 
> apa:



esatto
l'ennesimo nuovo utente maltrattato
boh
io non capisco
ma si vince un premio a chi fa fuori più utenti?
a chi dice a voce più grossa che uno è un pezzo di merda?
a chi si indigna più fortemente dinanzi a situazioni del cazzo?
siamo su un forum di tradimenti, non mi aspetto che si affaccino persone che mi raccontano quante volte vanno in visita dal papa o a far volontariato alla caritas.
Forse non ho capito le regole del gioco.
Anzichè un forum di consigli ed aiuti, qua si gioca a chi riesce a far scappare più velocemente le persone? a chi riesce a vomitare più cattiverie? 
boh
devo rileggere il regolamento mi sa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non sono nè aggressiva nè ho dato un giudizio gratuito.
> E come ha detto Chiara qualche post fa: a volte a certa gente devono arrivare tot sberle.
> Poi uno che viene pure a scrivere roba tipo "vi auguro di trovarvi in una situazione simile"
> Allora, chiariamoci un attimo: se tu vai a letto con una persona che non è il partner ufficiale hai fatto una scelta. Te ne prendi la sacrosante conseguenze, ti becchi anche l'offesa e cascasse il mondo devi essere in grado di pagare...
> ...



ma soprattutto la modalità non può essere unica, secondo me dovrebbe essere funzionale

anche i figli a volte li educhi di più con un ceffone:singleeye:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> eh marò!!!
> effettivamente il peggio delle pesone esce proprio nella 'pubblica piazza'...
> anche se non capisco come mai una persona, chiunque essa sia, pure il peggio scarto umano della terra, va a caccia di consigli e solo per il fatto di essersi esposto nella 'pubblica piazza', debba sottostare a manifestazioni e ingiurie...
> Eppure il medievo mi pare è finito da un pezzo.
> ...


No aspè ? Parliamone. 

I servizi li offrono al consultorio o al sert.


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma soprattutto la modalità non può essere unica, secondo me dovrebbe essere funzionale
> 
> anche i figli a volte li educhi di più con un ceffone:singleeye:


E certa gente per me ne ha presi pochi...
Poi non capisco perchè indignarsi sul trattamento, davvero alla fine stanno venendo fuori consigli di ogni specie. Ma si mette l'accento sul coglione, boh...


----------



## Don Chisciotte (31 Ottobre 2014)

Dico la mia e faccio delle premesse:

1) Bene, sono state fatte  tutte le considerazioni etiche sulla vicenda. Lui viene catalogato come  persona "senza palle" incapace di galloppare gli eventi e decisamente  destinato a rimanerne travolto. Ha chiesto aiuto( per il motivo  sbagliato a dire il vero) E ALLORA PROVIAMO A DARGLIELO.

2) In  questi casi ritengo che non ci sono soluzioni semplici e ogni scelta  propone un rischio. Qui c'è da capire a chi e a che cosa diamo la  precedenza. PER ME LA PRECEDENZA VA DATA AL PROSSIMO NASCITURO IN  TERMINI DI SALUTE.

3) Ritenendo che nessuno abbia la macchina del  tempo è utile capire cosa fare da adesso in poi. ANALIZZARE IL PASSATO  SERVE SOLO PER TROVARE UNA SOLUZIONE DEL FUTURO.

Quindi.

Questione etica:

1)  Dirlo o non dirlo adesso? NON DIRLO. Bisognerebbe capire la psicologia  della moglie a dire il vero, ma direi che in linea di massima potrebbe  causare uno stress prolungato che potrebbe non giovare alla salute  presente e futura del nascituro( nascita permatura, sottopeso, disturbi  dell'umore da grandi, altre complicanze).

2) Dirlo dopo? SCOPRIRE QUALI CAUSE PORTEREBBE ALL'ALLATTAMENTO E ALLA DEPRESSIONE POST PARTUM.

LA PRIORITA' DIAMOLO AL NASCITURO. CIO' CHE RITENIAMO ETICO NON E' DETTO CHE SIA ANCHE GIUSTO!

Questione emotiva:

1)  Preoccuparsi dell'amante e del rapporto con lei? NO. SE NON LO SI DICE  PERCHE' SI VUOL PENSARE AL NASCITURO, ALLORA PENSIAMO AL NASCITURO E A  CHI LO STA CONCEPENDO. 
Statisticamente la sbandata emotiva se ne  andrà nel giro di qualche mese. LE CONSEGUENZE NEFASTE DI CERTI  COMPORTAMENTI POTREBBERO RECARE DANNI PERMANENTE AD ALTRI PER IL RESTO  DELLA VITA.

2) C'è futuro nel rapporto di coppia? BISOGNA  DOMANDARSELO FIN DA ADESSO per poi fare le giuste e sensate scelte nel  prossimo futuro( rimandare il da farsi potrebbe essere deleterio).
Se  la risposta è SI, cominciare a ricostruire il rapporto dalle  fondamenta( se necessario si va in terapia per se e per gli altri).
Se la risposta è NO. Beh! Aspettiamoci future ricadute anche con altre amanti, ma evitare di fare il "piagnucoloso".

Credo sia tutto.


----------



## Tradito? (31 Ottobre 2014)

in ogni caso non dovrebbe dire niente alla moglie e assolutamente non ora


----------



## Spider (31 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Dire alla moglie cosa? "Non ti amo, sei su scherzi a parte"?
> No no no.
> Lui ha messo al mondo una creatura.
> Adesso - come gli ho suggerito (e mi ha pure ringraziato se leggete) - si fa le seghe con la carta vetrata, e pensa a rendere accogliente per il piccolo la sua casa e la sua famiglia.
> ...



maruonna, quante stronzate... e una dietro l'altra poi.
Tutto questo in nome del nascituro o ancor peggio, da come la metti...per render memorabile una gravidanza.
Forse ti sfugge che non ci sono schemi ai sentimenti, perchè almeno di questo si parla, come non ci sono schemi alle emozioni.
Quale sarebbe il tempo idoneo per rivelarsi?
...magari quando il bimbo comincia a gattonare..o al suo primo giorno di scuola?
come vedi è relativo, come d''altronde è relativo quest'amore.

il tempo delle responsabilità è giunto ma non nel senso corrente...
 per la pietà di cui parli...
sei cosi sicuro che la moglie vorrebbe la sua pietà?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> esatto
> l'ennesimo nuovo utente maltrattato
> boh
> io non capisco
> ...


traccia, qui non stiamo parlando di un poveraccio che si è trovato suo malgrado dentro una situazione del cazzo 
potrei capirlo per un innocente, un bambino, un adolescente problematico (per quest'ultimo fino ad un certo punto)

ma porca di quella troia, il pelo sullo stomaco per tradire ce l'abbiamo avuto anche io e te mi sembra, o no?
che è sto cazzo di buonismo?


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> non ci sarà mai un momento buono per dirglielo, la gravidanza è un periodo delicato ma il dopo nascita con il calo ormonale, la prolattina, lo scombussolamento... povera.
> 
> A questo punto forse ha ragione Horby, meglio prima che dopo che poi diventerà un mai...


diventerà un mai, garantito


----------



## Spider (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma soprattutto la modalità non può essere unica, secondo me dovrebbe essere funzionale
> 
> *anche i figli a volte li educhi di più con un ceffone*:singleeye:



su questo mi trovi malamente in disaccordo.

i figli, li educhi con l'esempio.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

c'è stato un po' di tutto ... 
chi ha consigliato e chi lo ha cazziato ... 

poi, ognuno sceglie con quale orecchio vuole sentire ... 


sienne


----------



## Spider (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> traccia, qui non stiamo parlando di un poveraccio che si è trovato suo malgrado dentro una situazione del cazzo
> potrei capirlo per un innocente, un bambino, un adolescente problematico (per quest'ultimo fino ad un certo punto)
> 
> ma porca di quella troia, il pelo sullo stomaco per tradire ce l'abbiamo avuto anche io e te mi sembra, o no?
> che è sto cazzo di buonismo?



diventate perfide...perchè c'è dietro una maternità.
solo per quello.
puro e sano egoismo.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> su questo mi trovi malamente in disaccordo.
> 
> i figli, li educhi con l'esempio.



Ciao


mi trovo d'accordo. Non ho mai toccato mia figlia, nipote o bimbo che sia ... 
Non esiste ... 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> esatto
> l'ennesimo nuovo utente maltrattato
> boh
> io non capisco
> ...


è una questione di carogna.   hai presente quella specie di avvoltoio immaginario che in tanti ci si ha sulle spalle?   ecco,il concetto è quello.

a seconda delle storie che si presentano,può scattare questo meccanismo che ci rende accoglienti come un pitone reticolato.     per ognuno dei qui presenti c'è sempre un tipo di situazione che non riusciamo a gestire se non con rabbia.

a me ad esempio Danny fa partire l'embolo.    ad altri,come in questo caso,lo fa partire un Mario V

prima o poi capiterà anche a te il caso che ti farà prudere le mani.

quello che si dovrebbe aver imparato non è quello di negare la carogna.   ma di saperla riconoscere e semmai astenersi dal commentare quando si sente di non essere lucidi nelle risposte.

ciò premesso,un Mario V dev'essere anche pronto a sentirsele dire.   perchè non so se qualcuno glielo ha scritto nel corso del 3d,ma in questi casi devi portare la persona ad astrarsi da sè ed ad immaginare di commentare la medesima siotuazione fatto da un terzo estraneo.

e pensare a come si sarebbe risposto.    è maieutico ed efficace come metodo.  provare per credere


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma soprattutto la modalità non può essere unica, secondo me dovrebbe essere funzionale
> 
> anche i figli a volte li educhi di più *con un ceffone*:singleeye:


qui non sono ovviamente d'accordo...
per me i ceffoni sono diseducativi...
oltre che ad essere sbrigativi (il genitore così se la risolve subito e via) otterresti, nell'immediato ciò che vuoi credendo nell'effetto benefico del ceffone, ma non per 'presa consapevolezza' del bambino sulla cosa, ma solo per il 'timore/terrore' e per 'paura' di riceverne altri...il che innesca successive problematiche...
L'effetto a vista è quello che uno voleva (non fa più quella cosa), ma dentro la motivazione e lo stato d'animo del bambino è tutt'altro...anzichè fargli capire e prendere coscienza del perchè sia giusto/sbagliato si 'forza' il comportamento con un 'se fai così te gonfio'. Un po' come quando si addomesticano le bestie con il premio/punizione. Ma i bambini sono esseri umani da comprendere, capire, non da menare. Nemmeno una volta.
ma vabbè...si aprirebbe un discorso troppo vasto...
Se uno ritiene il ceffone costruttivo che lo faccia, io non sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> su questo mi trovi malamente in disaccordo.
> 
> i figli, li educhi con l'esempio.



il ceffone io lo do sempre e solo dopo aver dato l'esempio


----------



## Spider (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> mi trovo d'accordo. Non ho mai toccato mia figlia, nipote o bimbo che sia ...
> ...



vedi Sienne...:up::up::up:

e già ci facevano acerrimi nemici.

come potrei? ci siamo inscritti insieme io e te, qui dentro.


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> mi trovo d'accordo. Non ho mai toccato mia figlia, nipote o bimbo che sia ...
> ...



quotissimo!!!


----------



## Hellseven (31 Ottobre 2014)

Posto che il ruolo di genitori è il più difficile che esista, e che come fai così sbagli, secondo me le posizioni di Chiara e Spider non sono inconciliabili ma complementari:  i figli li educhi con l'esempio e anche con qualche ceffone(o comunque punendoli e faendogli scontare la punizione sino all'ultimo) al momento giusto.


----------



## Spider (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il ceffone io lo do sempre e solo dopo aver dato l'esempio



probabilmente era un esempio sbagliato,
 altrimenti il ceffone non avresti avuto bisogno di darlo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> *qui non sono ovviamente d'accordo.*..
> per me i ceffoni sono diseducativi...
> oltre che ad essere sbrigativi (il genitore così se la risolve subito e via) otterresti, nell'immediato ciò che vuoi credendo nell'effetto benefico del ceffone, ma non per 'presa consapevolezza' del bambino sulla cosa, ma solo per il 'timore/terrore' e per 'paura' di riceverne altri...il che innesca successive problematiche...
> L'effetto a vista è quello che uno voleva (non fa più quella cosa), ma dentro la motivazione e lo stato d'animo del bambino è tutt'altro...anzichè fargli capire e prendere coscienza del perchè sia giusto/sbagliato si 'forza' il comportamento con un 'se fai così te gonfio'. Un po' come quando si addomesticano le bestie con il premio/punizione. Ma i bambini sono esseri umani da comprendere, capire, non da menare. Nemmeno una volta.
> ...


chissà perché non avevo dubbi  

grazie comunque per avermi rinfrescato un po' di pedagogia


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una questione di carogna.   hai presente quella specie di avvoltoio immaginario che in tanti ci si ha sulle spalle?   ecco,il concetto è quello.
> 
> a seconda delle storie che si presentano,può scattare questo meccanismo che ci rende accoglienti come un pitone reticolato.     per ognuno dei qui presenti c'è sempre un tipo di situazione che non riusciamo a gestire se non con rabbia.
> 
> ...


Se non sbaglio qualcuno glielo ha detto di provare a immaginare la situazione vissuta da un suo amico...e cosa consiglierebbe lui...


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vedi Sienne...:up::up::up:
> 
> e già ci facevano acerrimi nemici.
> 
> come potrei? ci siamo inscritti insieme io e te, qui dentro.



Ciao


vero, siamo approdati assieme qui ... 

No, solo perché a volte non ci si capisce o si hanno punti di vista differenti?
Ci mancherebbe pure ...  ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> probabilmente era un esempio sbagliato,
> altrimenti il ceffone non avresti avuto bisogno di darlo.



spider, perché devi sempre metterti nella posizione della crocerossa?


----------



## ivanl (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ah non lo avevo letto.
> Si intuiva, sai?
> almeno a chi come me cerca di 'sentire' e andare un po' oltre....
> posto che OVVIAMENTE tu non avresti dovuto acconsentire perchè non eri ancora pronto, io credo che questo sia il nocciolo su cui devi ragionare e scavare............


allora, o lei voleva un figlio a prescindere (e quindi che lui ci sia o meno e' ininfluente), allora lo dica subito.
Se lei, invece, crede di avere a fianco l'uomo con cui crescere una famiglia, allora taccia almeno per un po'.
Dopodiche', si guardi in faccia e decida se 'sta donna la ama o meno.


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> traccia, qui non stiamo parlando di un poveraccio che si è trovato suo malgrado dentro una situazione del cazzo
> potrei capirlo per un innocente, un bambino, un adolescente problematico (per quest'ultimo fino ad un certo punto)
> 
> ma porca di quella troia, *il pelo sullo stomaco per tradire ce l'abbiamo avuto anche io e te mi sembra, o no?*
> che è sto cazzo di buonismo?


si certo, io ho tratito e manco una volta. Ma non ho capito cosa c'entra e quale buonismo.
Dico solo che secondo me far scappare le persone non è bello. Perchè magari mario può essere un cojone/merda/bla bla bla e contemporaneamente poter offrire altro in termini di personalità.
Anche io sono stata massacrata appena entrata (ma che è? nonnismo militaresco?), eppure credo di avere tante cose da dire. Perchè ho una elevata considerazione di me. Ma se uno poco poco già sta sotto un treno di suo, autostima sotto le scarpe, sentirsi mettere alla porta non è...umanamente bello. Si chiama buonismo questo mio pensiero? va bene. Io più che di buonismo invece parlerei semplicemente di rispetto, per tutti.


----------



## Spider (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> vero, siamo approdati assieme qui ...
> ...



tu un po prima...ma io leggevo, senza essere iscritto.
comunque niente di personale, anzi effettivamente ti chiedo scusa.
mi rendo conto che sono certe volte sono decisamente fuori luogo ed irruente.
ma ormai uno i caratteri degli  altri, dovrebbe conoscerli, no?


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> allora, o lei voleva un figlio a prescindere (e quindi che lui ci sia o meno e' ininfluente), allora lo dica subito.
> Se lei, invece, crede di avere a fianco l'uomo con cui crescere una famiglia, allora taccia almeno per un po'.
> Dopodiche', si guardi in faccia e decida se 'sta donna la ama o meno.


eh bella domanda...mario è sparito e non ci da lumi


----------



## Spider (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> spider, perché devi sempre metterti nella posizione della crocerossa?


io????
ma se mi sono appena scusato...perchè mando 'affanculo tutto e tutti!!!!


----------



## ivanl (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> mi trovo d'accordo. Non ho mai toccato mia figlia, nipote o bimbo che sia ...
> ...


Io l'ho fatto, per i primi anni ho pensato che fosse giusto usare sculacciate e simili. Grave errore, dietro consiglio di una psicologa ho capito che l'esempio (pur con tempi molto lunghi e con maggior fatica) e' la cosa migliore. Ogni tanto una scoppola mi scappa ancora, ma mi accorgo che ottiene, spesso, l'effetto contrario.
Purtroppo, se uno non ha nessuno che gli fa notare la cosa, si fanno tanti errori, come genitori.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il ceffone io lo do sempre e solo dopo aver dato l'esempio



Ciao

tocco tutta la tabella periodica ... 

È una via di comunicazione che non uso. 
Quello che uso, e fino ad ora ha funzionato, è, che mi deve spiegare perché ha preso tale decisione. 
Se fai una cosa, allora ti assumi la responsabilità e la sai anche difendere ... o ammettere che hai toppato. 


sienne


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No aspè ? Parliamone.
> 
> I servizi li offrono al consultorio o al sert.


ah
e qui non stiamo ad una specie di consultorio scusa?


----------



## Hellseven (31 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> tu un po prima...ma io leggevo, senza essere iscritto.
> *comunque niente di personale, anzi effettivamente ti chiedo scusa.
> mi rendo conto che sono certe volte sono decisamente fuori luogo ed irruente.*
> ma ormai uno i caratteri degli  altri, dovrebbe conoscerli, no?


Mi congratulo con te. 
E ti stimo.


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto, per i primi anni ho pensato che fosse giusto usare sculacciate e simili. Grave errore, dietro consiglio di una psicologa ho capito che l'esempio (*pur con tempi molto lunghi e con maggior fatica) e' la cosa migliore.* Ogni tanto una scoppola mi scappa ancora, ma mi accorgo che *ottiene, spesso, l'effetto contrario.*
> Purtroppo, se uno non ha nessuno che gli fa notare la cosa, si fanno tanti errori, come genitori.


quoto!


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ah
> e qui non stiamo ad una specie di consultorio scusa?


No.


----------



## JON (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Mario e volevo sfogarmi un po con voi. Da quasi un anno e mezzo ho una storia con una collega di lavoro che ha avuto l'apice questa estate e mano mano sta scemando...più che altro da parte sua.
> Parto subito sul dire che io sono sposato e in attesa di un figlioletto e lei sposata da anni con due figlie e poco più grande di me. Lei disinnamorata da tempo del marito, io in confusione totale con mia moglie.
> E' nato tutto cosi per caso, io sentivo il bisogno da anni di una svolta, di sentirmi più desiderato, apprezzato e via dicendo, lei lo stesso anche se sempre con la paura di andare avanti avendo la responsabilità delle due figlie dietro.
> Questa storia nata e cresciuta in modo stupendo ci ha portato ad amarci in maniera incredibile quasi surreale. Poi un incontro casuale con i rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua. Il fatto di dover vivere nell'ombra, di sentirsi uno schifo quando a casa magari il marito faceva il carino ecc ecc ha iniziato a rompere questo amore...
> ...


Dovrai trovare la forza di andare contro te stesso. Non è facile, per fortuna lei pare esserti d'aiuto nel realizzare questo distacco. Avete da perdere molto, entrambi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> si certo, io ho tratito e manco una volta. Ma non ho capito cosa c'entra e quale buonismo.
> Dico solo che secondo me far scappare le persone non è bello. Perchè magari mario può essere un cojone/merda/bla bla bla e contemporaneamente poter offrire altro in termini di personalità.
> Anche io sono stata massacrata appena entrata (ma che è? nonnismo militaresco?), eppure credo di avere tante cose da dire. Perchè ho una elevata considerazione di me. Ma se uno poco poco già sta sotto un treno di suo, autostima sotto le scarpe, sentirsi mettere alla porta non è...umanamente bello. Si chiama buonismo questo mio pensiero? va bene. Io più che di buonismo invece parlerei semplicemente di rispetto, per tutti.



ma chi è che l'ha messo alla porta?
è stato duramente criticato, certo, ma se ha avuto le palle e L'AUTOSTIMA per farsi fare pompini a nastro (pieni di amore surreale,giusto) dalla collega di lavoro, immagino che le abbia anche per ricevere delle critiche ( che sono il minimo rispetto a ciò che l'aspetta)

quindi la mia critica è un atto di estrema fiducia nelle sue capacità di reazione


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Uno: Non siamo un centro di accoglienza per disagiati. 

Due: In tutte le discussioni che sono state aperte l'ultimo mese da nuovi utenti credo che forse solo Mario e in misura minore LDS abbiano ricevuto un'accoglienza abbastanza colorita (si facciano una domanda si diano una risposta).

Tre: Fra un coglione e un minchione sia LDS che Mario hanno ricevuto una marea di consigli.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uno: Non siamo un centro di accoglienza per disagiati.
> 
> Due: In tutte le discussioni che sono state aperte l'ultimo mese da nuovi utenti credo che forse solo Mario e in misura minore LDS abbiano ricevuto un'accoglienza abbastanza colorita (si facciano una domanda si diano una risposta).
> 
> Tre: Fra un coglione e un minchione sia LDS che Mario hanno ricevuto una marea di consigli.



:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ah
> e qui non stiamo ad una specie di consultorio scusa?


Più un puttanaio ultimamente.


----------



## Spider (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uno: Non siamo un centro di accoglienza per disagiati.
> 
> Due: In tutte le discussioni che sono state aperte l'ultimo mese da nuovi utenti credo che forse solo Mario e in misura minore LDS abbiano ricevuto un'accoglienza abbastanza colorita (si facciano una domanda si diano una risposta).
> 
> Tre: Fra un coglione e un *minchione* sia LDS che Mario hanno ricevuto una marea di consigli.



vorrai dire...*minghione*!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

spero.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> tu un po prima...ma io leggevo, senza essere iscritto.
> comunque niente di personale, anzi effettivamente ti chiedo scusa.
> mi rendo conto che sono certe volte sono decisamente fuori luogo ed irruente.
> ma ormai uno i caratteri degli  altri, dovrebbe conoscerli, no?



Ciao Spider,

ti chiedo scusa pure io. A volte mi scappa il dito per un nulla ... 
Riesco proprio a "fissarmi" su un dettaglio ... lo riconosco.
Ma come dici tu, ci leggiamo e ci conosciamo ... siamo anche altro. 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vorrai dire...*minghione*!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> spero.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto, per i primi anni ho pensato che fosse giusto usare sculacciate e simili. Grave errore, dietro consiglio di una psicologa ho capito che l'esempio (pur con tempi molto lunghi e con maggior fatica) e' la cosa migliore. Ogni tanto una scoppola mi scappa ancora, ma mi accorgo che ottiene, spesso, l'effetto contrario.
> Purtroppo, se uno non ha nessuno che gli fa notare la cosa, si fanno tanti errori, come genitori.



Ciao

essere genitore è veramente un compito difficile ... 

:up:


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Spider,
> 
> ti chiedo scusa pure io. A volte mi scappa il dito per un nulla ...
> *Riesco proprio a "fissarmi" su un dettaglio ... lo riconosco*.
> ...


Eh, ma non è colpa tua: è che voi donne, siete un pò rompiballine per default .... :rotfl::amici:


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No.



quindi siamo in una pubblica piazza dove ognuno dice ciò che pensa a ruota libera senza filtri?!?
va bene, basta saperlo,
tanto il mio modo di essere non cambia, solo che ora mi è più chiaro l'atteggiamento di coloro che non si preoccupano più di tanto dell'altro ma danno più livero sfogo ai loro pensieri 

ma l'aggressività non farà più male a chi la prova che a chi la riceve?
boh,
chiedo è  in generale dico
secondo me si
o forse no, perchè se ci si sfoga qua poi si è tutti più calmi?
boh, non so,ci devo pensare...ma questo è un ot nell'ot...


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più un puttanaio ultimamente.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
dove? come? quando?
stando appresso ai casi disperati poi mi perdo le gioie della vita
sto puttanaio mi è sfuggito


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Eh, ma non è colpa tua: è che voi donne, siete un pò rompiballine per default .... :rotfl::amici:



Ciao

 ... mi capita di avere la pelle fina ... 

ma non riesco a tenere il broncio a lungo ... mi passa. 
Ogni incontro è un'occasione nuova ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> quindi siamo in una pubblica piazza dove ognuno dice ciò che pensa a ruota libera senza filtri?!?
> va bene, basta saperlo,
> tanto il mio modo di essere non cambia, solo che ora mi è più chiaro l'atteggiamento di coloro che non si preoccupano più di tanto dell'altro ma danno più livero sfogo ai loro pensieri
> 
> ...


Io dico che nelle cose ci vuole buonsenso.

Secondo te, per parlare di cose che conosciamo e recenti, perché Stark è stato accolto in un certo modo e Mario in un altro ? Piccolo Hint. Il fatto che uno sia un tradito e l'altro un traditore non c'entra niente.


----------



## Mario V (31 Ottobre 2014)

tranquilli gli insulti in questi momenti mi rimbalzano. Ho altro da capire.
Avete letto tutto ma non la mia ultima frase del mio primo post...ho scritto di getto e quindi preso anche dallo sconforto,rabbia,confusione che ho dentro di me,verso di me...insomma un casino. Non prendete tutto per scritto in modo chiaro e premeditato. Ho tirato fuori sentimenti in modo confusionale.
Oggi è  un altro giorno e molte cose dette da voi mi hanno aiutato un po. Ora tra il dire il fare...
Il punto fermo è non far male a mia moglie e di conseguenza al bimbo. Morirei piuttosto. Devo sforzarmi di ritornare in me, ovvio che il lato sessuale ha dato una grossa mano a compiere la cazzata e ha portato tutto a livello esponenziale come è ovvio che mica sarà facile e breve uscirne e manco non doloroso. Ho sbagliato ad uscirmene col fatto di augurare a qualcuno sta cosa ma volevo intendere che vorrei vedere voi ad affrontare questi discorsi in questo momento di stato d'animo. Il perchè ho tradito arriverà col tempo, il se sono ancora innamorato di mia moglie arriverà lo stesso col tempo...i pensieri sono tanti e se ero un bastardo non ero di certo qui a parlarne con voi.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> si certo, io ho tratito e manco una volta. Ma non ho capito cosa c'entra e quale buonismo.
> Dico solo che secondo me far scappare le persone non è bello. Perchè magari mario può essere un cojone/merda/bla bla bla e contemporaneamente poter offrire altro in termini di personalità.
> Anche io sono stata massacrata appena entrata (ma che è? nonnismo militaresco?), eppure credo di avere tante cose da dire. Perchè ho una elevata considerazione di me. Ma se uno poco poco già sta sotto un treno di suo, autostima sotto le scarpe, sentirsi mettere alla porta non è...umanamente bello. Si chiama buonismo questo mio pensiero? va bene. Io più che di buonismo invece parlerei semplicemente di rispetto, per tutti.


E' scappato da solo, nessuno lo ha fatto scappare
Se ti interessano pareri e consigli resti e ascolti
Se vuoi pacche sulle spalle e basta hai sbagliato forum o in generale sbagli a chiedere pareri
Non devo ridire come sono stata accolta io? Vero? Ma sono rimasta proprio perchè avevo bisogno di capire, sentire e mettermi in gioco


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> quindi siamo in una pubblica piazza dove ognuno dice ciò che pensa a ruota libera senza filtri?!?
> va bene, basta saperlo,
> tanto il mio modo di essere non cambia, solo che ora mi è più chiaro l'atteggiamento di coloro che non si preoccupano più di tanto dell'altro ma danno più livero sfogo ai loro pensieri
> 
> ...


Tu stai dando dell'aggressiva a me da tot post, mi sa che tu gli aggressivi non li conosci. Tra l'altro per la prima volta che mi sono permessa di dare del coglione a un utente. Si vede che a me leggere uno che parla di amore a una mentre mette incinta la moglie mi fa chiudere la vena. Può capitare anche a me.
Questo è un forum, non il mutuo soccorso. Non ho una laurea in psicologia e non mi interessa prenderla...mi pongo con le persone come mi viene naturale farlo.
Un forum può essere d'aiuto per le persone, ma non è lo scopo principale...lo scopo principale è la condivisione di pensieri che per natura sono di norma quasi sempre opposti. Entri su un forum, scrivi e quindi ti metti in un certo senso in mostra...e ti devi aspettare il complimento, la mano, l'offesa, l'ignoranza...ti aspetti di tutto.
E tra il serio e il faceto ti arrivano consigli e critiche costruttive. 
Cerca anche tu di andare oltre al "coglione".


----------



## Hellseven (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... mi capita di avere la pelle fina ...
> 
> ...


Ciao amica.
Capisco benisismo cosa vuoi dire, non conosco la parola rancore neppure io ....

ps Mi aspettavo una sollevazione popolare di tutte le forumiste per aver scritto che le femmine sono un pò scaccambrelle, invece non hanno raccolto.
Silenzio assenso forse ? :rotfl::carneval::up:


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> tranquilli gli insulti in questi momenti mi rimbalzano. Ho altro da capire.
> Avete letto tutto ma non la mia ultima frase del mio primo post...ho scritto di getto e quindi preso anche dallo sconforto,rabbia,confusione che ho dentro di me,verso di me...insomma un casino. Non prendete tutto per scritto in modo chiaro e premeditato. Ho tirato fuori sentimenti in modo confusionale.
> Oggi è  un altro giorno e molte cose dette da voi mi hanno aiutato un po. Ora tra il dire il fare...
> Il punto fermo è non far male a mia moglie e di conseguenza al bimbo. Morirei piuttosto. Devo sforzarmi di ritornare in me, ovvio che il lato sessuale ha dato una grossa mano a compiere la cazzata e ha portato tutto a livello esponenziale come è ovvio che mica sarà facile e breve uscirne e manco non doloroso. Ho sbagliato ad uscirmene col fatto di augurare a qualcuno sta cosa ma volevo intendere che vorrei vedere voi ad affrontare questi discorsi in questo momento di stato d'animo. Il perchè ho tradito arriverà col tempo, il se sono ancora innamorato di mia moglie arriverà lo stesso col tempo...i pensieri sono tanti e se ero un bastardo non ero di certo qui a parlarne con voi.


Ciao

:up:

come primo passo, cosa intendi fare? Riprendere il discorso con tua moglie?
Anche per rassicurarla che ci sei? O cosa? ... 


sienne


----------



## ivanl (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> tranquilli gli insulti in questi momenti mi rimbalzano. Ho altro da capire.
> Avete letto tutto ma non la mia ultima frase del mio primo post...ho scritto di getto e quindi preso anche dallo sconforto,rabbia,confusione che ho dentro di me,verso di me...insomma un casino. Non prendete tutto per scritto in modo chiaro e premeditato. Ho tirato fuori sentimenti in modo confusionale.
> Oggi è  un altro giorno e molte cose dette da voi mi hanno aiutato un po. Ora tra il dire il fare...
> *Il punto fermo è non far male a mia moglie e di conseguenza al bimbo. Morirei piuttosto.* Devo sforzarmi di ritornare in me, ovvio che il lato sessuale ha dato una grossa mano a compiere la cazzata e ha portato tutto a livello esponenziale come è ovvio che *mica sarà facile e breve uscirne e manco non doloroso*. Ho sbagliato ad uscirmene col fatto di augurare a qualcuno sta cosa ma volevo intendere che vorrei vedere voi ad affrontare questi discorsi in questo momento di stato d'animo. Il perchè ho tradito arriverà col tempo, il* se sono ancora innamorato di mia moglie arriverà lo stesso col tempo*...i pensieri sono tanti e se ero un bastardo non ero di certo qui a parlarne con voi.


grassetto1 : meno male
grassetto 2: la tua amante ti ha gia' reso la cosa facile, rassegnati
grassetto 3: nel caso capissi di non amarla, prendi esempio da Stark: meglio due genitori separati ma in armonia che un inferno a due


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao amica.
> Capisco benisismo cosa vuoi dire, non conosco la parola rancore neppure io ....
> 
> ps Mi aspettavo una sollevazione popolare di tutte le forumiste per aver scritto che le femmine sono un pò scaccambrelle, invece non hanno raccolto.
> Silenzio assenso forse ? :rotfl::carneval::up:



Ciao

nessun assenso ... vi lasciamo nel credo ... ci conviene ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' scappato da solo, nessuno lo ha fatto scappare
> Se ti interessano pareri e consigli resti e ascolti
> Se vuoi pacche sulle spalle e basta hai sbagliato forum o in generale sbagli a chiedere pareri
> *Non devo ridire come sono stata accolta io?* Vero? Ma sono rimasta proprio perchè avevo bisogno di capire, sentire e mettermi in gioco


Troeitta da due soldi ?

Ah no. Quella era la Matraini. Tu chi eri ?


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Insomma*

Faccio fatica,molta fatica.Sarà che ho avuto un certo tipo di educazione,mi è stato insegnato a portare rispetto per chi indossa una divisa,per i giudici,per tutti quelli che rappresentano lo stato.Mi è stato insegnato a riconoscere un errore,ad assumermi le responsabilità ed a scusarmi.BENE ho letto di gente di merda che si innervosisce a sentire parlare di poliziotti,e magari sono ANCHE GENITORI,ho letto di gente che non sopporta i giudici,e alla fine mario avrà le sue colpe ma pure la moglie....non credo ci sia altro da aggiungere.Forse è per questo che io sono quello che sono e molti miei coetanei fanno vomitare.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Troeitta da due soldi ?
> 
> Ah no. Quella era la Matraini. Tu chi eri ?


Donna di merda


Troietta da due soldi mi suona quasi vezzeggiativo.....se poi pensi da chi arrivava ancora di più


----------



## Hellseven (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> nessun assenso ... vi lasciamo nel credo ... ci conviene ... :rotfl:
> 
> ...


In realtà non si può generalizzare: gli scassacazzi rispettano perfettamente la par condicio tra sessi


----------



## ivanl (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Donna di merda
> 
> 
> Troietta da due soldi mi suona quasi vezzeggiativo.....se poi pensi da chi arrivava ancora di più


prima o poi dovro' chiedere a qualcuno 'storico' del forum di farmi il riassunto delle vostre storie


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> prima o poi dovro' chiedere a qualcuno 'storico' del forum di farmi il riassunto delle vostre storie


Tradito per due anni e mezzo mio marito con un uomo e le rispettive famiglia si frequentavano.

ps: donna di merda me l'hanno già detto....cambia se ti è possibile


----------



## Vincent Vega (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> tranquilli gli insulti in questi momenti mi rimbalzano. Ho altro da capire.
> Avete letto tutto ma non la mia ultima frase del mio primo post...ho scritto di getto e quindi preso anche dallo sconforto,rabbia,confusione che ho dentro di me,verso di me...insomma un casino. Non prendete tutto per scritto in modo chiaro e premeditato. Ho tirato fuori sentimenti in modo confusionale.
> Oggi è  un altro giorno e molte cose dette da voi mi hanno aiutato un po. Ora tra il dire il fare...
> Il punto fermo è non far male a mia moglie e di conseguenza al bimbo. Morirei piuttosto. Devo sforzarmi di ritornare in me, ovvio che il lato sessuale ha dato una grossa mano a compiere la cazzata e ha portato tutto a livello esponenziale come è ovvio che mica sarà facile e breve uscirne e manco non doloroso. Ho sbagliato ad uscirmene col fatto di augurare a qualcuno sta cosa ma volevo intendere che vorrei vedere voi ad affrontare questi discorsi in questo momento di stato d'animo. Il perchè ho tradito arriverà col tempo, il se sono ancora innamorato di mia moglie arriverà lo stesso col tempo...i pensieri sono tanti e se ero un bastardo non ero di certo qui a parlarne con voi.


Bene. Già va meglio. O meglio: nella merdata fatta, almeno hai capito che nel brevissimo periodo adesso non devi pensare a te. E ciò per un bel pezzetto, visto che il bambino lo hai messo al mondo consapevolmente


----------



## ivanl (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tradito per due anni e mezzo mio marito con un uomo e le rispettive famiglia si frequentavano.
> 
> ps: donna di merda me l'hanno già detto....cambia se ti è possibile


tuo marito e' quello con cui non avete rapporti intimi da anni, vero? Beh, insomma, il fatto che non si sia mai fatto domande, mi porta a pensare che non dia troppo peso alla cosa...quindi, poco male
io non insulto mai gratuitamente, comunque. Se non in casi come di questo 3d


----------



## Hellseven (31 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Bene. Già va meglio. O meglio: nella merdata fatta, almeno hai capito che nel brevissimo periodo adesso non devi pensare a te. E ciò per un bel pezzetto, visto che il bambino lo hai messo al mondo consapevolmente


La cazzata è l'aver concepito il figlio?


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu stai dando dell'aggressiva a me da tot post, mi sa che tu gli aggressivi non li conosci. Tra l'altro per la prima volta che mi sono permessa di dare del coglione a un utente. Si vede che a me leggere uno che parla di amore a una mentre mette incinta la moglie mi fa chiudere la vena. Può capitare anche a me.
> Questo è un forum, non il mutuo soccorso. Non ho una laurea in psicologia e non mi interessa prenderla...mi pongo con le persone come mi viene naturale farlo.
> Un forum può essere d'aiuto per le persone, ma non è lo scopo principale...lo scopo principale è la condivisione di pensieri che per natura sono di norma quasi sempre opposti. Entri su un forum, scrivi e quindi ti metti in un certo senso in mostra...e ti devi aspettare il complimento, la mano, l'offesa, l'ignoranza...ti aspetti di tutto.
> E tra il serio e il faceto ti arrivano consigli e critiche costruttive.
> Cerca anche tu di andare oltre al "coglione".



non dicevo a te sull'aggressività in questo caso. Infatti avevo aggiunto la faccina con smile e la frase "in generale dico" proprio per evitare che tu pensassi che era indirizzato a te.
Qui davvero, se mi dici chi ha dettocosa, non so nemmeno metterlo a fuoco, nel senso che non mi sono soffermata a fare le punte agli aghi di CHI aveva detto COSA con lista buoni/cattivi, sinceramente non mi preme. Il mio è davvero uno spunto nato da un mood generale, da una aria respirata a 360gradi.
E sull'aggressività non ce l'avevo con te.
Se te l'ho detto in passato non lo ricordo, magari sarà legato ad un evento specifico che dovrei andare a ricercare ma non ho molta voglia anche perchè se è passato sarà stato chiarito a suo tempo, immagino. 
Di certo sul presente non mi riferivo a te nè a nessuno in particolare, ma veramente parlavo e parlo in generale. Una riflessione che vale anche fuori da questo forum.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tradito per due anni e mezzo mio marito con un uomo e le rispettive famiglia si frequentavano.
> 
> ps: donna di merda me l'hanno già detto....cambia se ti è possibile



Ciao

però un po' con tutti è stato così ... anche le tradite non venivano toccate con guanti di velluto.
Tra lacrime di valle, lagne, maestrine, moraliste ecc. ... non se ne usciva ... 
I marchi non mancavano per nessuno, alla fine. 


sienne


----------



## ivanl (31 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La cazzata è l'aver concepito il figlio?


E' dura scegliere, in questa storia...:facepalm:


----------



## Vincent Vega (31 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> maruonna, quante stronzate... e una dietro l'altra poi.
> Tutto questo in nome del nascituro o ancor peggio, da come la metti...per render memorabile una gravidanza.
> Forse ti sfugge che non ci sono schemi ai sentimenti, perchè almeno di questo si parla, come non ci sono schemi alle emozioni.
> Quale sarebbe il tempo idoneo per rivelarsi?
> ...


In genere neanche ti rispondo, tanto valgono le tue considerazioni.
Un altro che nel nome dell'ammmore si scorda che esistono responsabilità. Adesso di cosa è meglio per lui ce ne fotte una beneamata minchia. 
Ma almeno lui ste cose le ha capite


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> tuo marito e' quello con cui non avete rapporti intimi da anni, vero? Beh, insomma, il fatto che non si sia mai fatto domande, mi porta a pensare che non dia troppo peso alla cosa...quindi, poco male
> io non insulto mai gratuitamente, comunque. Se non in casi come di questo 3d


No. La realzione risale in anni in cui il sesso non era un problema con mio mrito
Non ho scusanti


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però un po' con tutti è stato così ... anche le tradite non venivano toccate con guanti di velluto.
> Tra lacrime di valle, lagne, maestrine, moraliste ecc. ... non se ne usciva ...
> ...


Infatti non mi stavo lamentando.
Dicevo appunto che è così e se uno è responsabile di quello che fa prende il brutto (che magari si merita anche) e il buono (che con il tempo e la conoscenza arriva)


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Ecco*



horby ha detto:


> A me i poliziotti innervosiscono a prescindere.



Affermazioni del genere a me già disturbano a leggerle,mi stanno sul cazzo i conducenti dell'autobus,che cosa cazzo significa?cosa?ma ognuno ha il diritto di esprimere il proprio dissenso.Quello che mi atterrisce e che questa donna sembra abbia pure un figlio,e se insegna a questo figlio questo tipo di concetto c'è da preoccuparsi.Quando parlo di società di merda,di paese di merda intendo gente che scrive cose del genere,potrei capirlo a 17 anni,infondo anche io scrivevo guardie infami....poi dovresti capire...questa per me è la gente di merda.Ed i figli non potranno essere che persone di merda.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti non mi stavo lamentando.
> Dicevo appunto che è così e se uno è responsabile di quello che fa prende il brutto (che magari si merita anche) e il buono (che con il tempo e la conoscenza arriva)



Ciao

 ... volevo solo sdrammatizzare ... 
qui è così, c'è di tutto ... basta scegliere, alla fine ...


sienne


----------



## perplesso (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> eh bella domanda...mario è sparito e non ci da lumi


Ma non è sparito....ha pure risposto da poco.     ogni tanto pensiamo anche al fatto che i nuovi,proprio perchè nuovi, possono non sapere che Tradinet è raggiungibile anche via Tapatalk o versione mobile e magari possono scrivere solo quando sono al pc e si sa che anche in quel frangente non è sempre possibile scrivere su di un forum


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Ma*



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Bene. Già va meglio. O meglio: nella merdata fatta, almeno hai capito che nel brevissimo periodo adesso non devi pensare a te. E ciò per un bel pezzetto, visto che il bambino lo hai messo al mondo consapevolmente



Ma va meglio un cazzo.Questo un minuto ama la moglie,l'altro l'amante.Ama a convenienza,preso il calcio in culo dall'amante ama la moglie...!


----------



## Vincent Vega (31 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La cazzata è l'aver concepito il figlio?


La merdata è parlare di amore con una, mentre metti incinta un'altra. E quando la prima ti sfancula - e nel momento stesso in cui dovresti stare a carezzare la pancia della madre di tuo figlio - tu sei tutto lacerato per il calcio nel culo.
Al punto da scrivere in rete un thread dal titolo vomitevole che state leggendo...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> La merdata è parlare di amore con una, mentre metti incinta un'altra. E quando la prima ti sfancula - e nel momento stesso in cui dovresti stare a carezzare la pancia della madre di tuo figlio - tu sei tutto lacerato per il calcio nel culo.
> Al punto da scrivere in rete un thread dal titolo vomitevole che state leggendo...


concordo


----------



## Hellseven (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. La realzione risale in anni in cui il sesso non era un problema con mio mrito
> Non ho scusanti


Non te ne si chiedono e non devi darne: è un forum non una Corte di Assise. E non esiste essere umano che non abbia commesso errori più o meno gravi, più o meno ammessi in primis con se stesso. E Iddio ci scampi dalla Santa inquisizione


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non te ne si chiedono e non devi darne: è un forum non una Corte di Assise. E non esiste essere umano che non abbia commesso errori più o meno gravi, più o meno ammessi in primis con se stesso. E Iddio ci scampi dalla Santa inquisizione


Semplicemente mi prendo le mie responsabilità mentre Ivan non sapendo la storia mi "scusava" visto al condizione attuale a casa


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io dico che nelle cose ci vuole buonsenso.
> 
> Secondo te, per parlare di cose che conosciamo e recenti, perché Stark è stato accolto in un certo modo e Mario in un altro ? Piccolo Hint. Il fatto che uno sia un tradito e l'altro un traditore non c'entra niente.



perchè stark è l'uomo più buono del mondo da concorrenza a papa francesco e mario si è presentato come un cojonazzo
ebbene
ma putroppo non ci sono solo gli stark nei forum ma soprattutto più i mario
e che ci facciamo ai mario?
:kick::kick::kick:
ahahaahahah
vabbè
è pur sempre un modo...non il mio. E non vi ammorberò più con le mie idee di rispetto pace amore e armonia. Tanto s'è capito che ognuno fa come caxxo je pare. Ed è giusto così ed apposto così. :up:


----------



## Hellseven (31 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> La merdata è parlare di amore con una, mentre metti incinta un'altra. E quando la prima ti sfancula - e nel momento stesso in cui dovresti stare a carezzare la pancia della madre di tuo figlio - tu sei tutto lacerato per il calcio nel culo.
> Al punto da scrivere in rete un thread dal titolo vomitevole che state leggendo...


Perdonami: ma merdata o non merdata lui provava questa cosa e ha fatto quella che sentiva in qui momenti. 
Bisimarlo _ora per allora_ che senso ha?


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Ci tengo a precisare che se uno dei miei amici veri, quelli in carne e ossa, quelli storici, venisse da me dicendomi: Ho fatto un casino, ho messo incinta mia mogie ma amo la mia segretaria........anche lui si beccherebbe un più che meritato: Sei uno stramaledettissimo testa di cazzo che meriterebbe di essere evirato......

Che poi posso andarci a prendere una birra e cercare di dargli consigli è un discorso diverso.


----------



## ivanl (31 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non te ne si chiedono e non devi darne: è un forum non una Corte di Assise. E non esiste essere umano che non abbia commesso errori più o meno gravi, più o meno ammessi in primis con se stesso. E Iddio ci scampi dalla Santa inquisizione


oh, ci mancherebbe, infatti non ho commentato..e' solo per capire il vissuto di chi scrive e contestualizzare i messaggi.


----------



## Hellseven (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Semplicemente mi prendo le mie responsabilità mentre Ivan non sapendo la storia mi "scusava" visto al condizione attuale a casa


Il che fa onore a Ivan


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Traccia*



Traccia ha detto:


> perchè stark è l'uomo più buono del mondo da concorrenza a papa francesco e mario si è presentato come un cojonazzo
> ebbene
> ma putroppo non ci sono solo gli stark nei forum ma soprattutto più i mario
> e che ci facciamo ai mario?
> ...



Compatiamolo e diamogli pure una qualche ragione no?tanto va bene tutto e famose annà bene tutto non ci si scandalizza più per nulla,famo i moderni che paga....visto che bella società?


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

abbiamo capito, solo i tosti rimangono ...  ... 
È pur sempre una qualifica  


sienne


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci tengo a precisare che se uno dei miei amici veri, quelli in carne e ossa, quelli storici, verrebbe da me dicendomi: Ho fatto un casino, ho messo incinta mia mogie ma amo la mia segretaria........anche lui si beccherebbe un più che meritato: Sei uno stramaledettissimo testa di cazzo che meriterebbe di essere evirato......
> 
> Che poi posso andarci a prendere una birra e cercare di dargli consigli è un discorso diverso.


Idem


----------



## Hellseven (31 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> oh, ci mancherebbe, infatti non ho commentato..e' solo per capire il vissuto di chi scrive e contestualizzare i messaggi.


Ciao, tutto chiarissimo, non intendevo affatto criticare, volevo solo evitare che Butterfly si autoflagellasse.


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Compatiamolo e diamogli pure una qualche ragione no?tanto va bene tutto e famose annà bene tutto non ci si scandalizza più per nulla,famo i moderni che paga....visto che bella società?


no tendiamogli la mano


----------



## Vincent Vega (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma va meglio un cazzo.Questo un minuto ama la moglie,l'altro l'amante.Ama a convenienza,preso il calcio in culo dall'amante ama la moglie...!


Oscù...ogni tanto fammi l'onore di leggermi però.
Gli ho premesso la cura medievale per il suo culo...e che se proprio vuole fare confessioni, le facesse ai 4 fratelli maschi della moglie (spero sinceramente li abbia), non ad una donna col pancione e ormoni a mille.
Gli ho anche suggerito di rivolgersi al dottor kevorkian, che non chiede neanche la ricetta del medico curante.

Detto questo, ora ci dice che SA che ora il suo benessere conta un cazzo, che il suo ruolo è accogliere il piccolo e venerare sua moglie. 
Bene. Sarebbe un ottimo inizio rispetto al "aiutatemi mi ha appena sfanculato la cavallerizza che chiamavo ammmore surreale".


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> non dicevo a te sull'aggressività in questo caso. Infatti avevo aggiunto la faccina con smile e la frase "in generale dico" proprio per evitare che tu pensassi che era indirizzato a te.
> Qui davvero, se mi dici chi ha dettocosa, non so nemmeno metterlo a fuoco, nel senso che non mi sono soffermata a fare le punte agli aghi di CHI aveva detto COSA con lista buoni/cattivi, sinceramente non mi preme. Il mio è davvero uno spunto nato da un mood generale, da una aria respirata a 360gradi.
> E sull'aggressività non ce l'avevo con te.
> Se te l'ho detto in passato non lo ricordo, magari sarà legato ad un evento specifico che dovrei andare a ricercare ma non ho molta voglia anche perchè se è passato sarà stato chiarito a suo tempo, immagino.
> Di certo sul presente non mi riferivo a te nè a nessuno in particolare, ma veramente parlavo e parlo in generale. Una riflessione che vale anche fuori da questo forum.


No semplicemente i riferimenti all'aggressività in questo thread li hai fatti tutti quotando me...e pensavo ti riferissi a me.


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Compatiamolo e diamogli pure una qualche ragione no?tanto va bene tutto e famose annà bene tutto non ci si scandalizza più per nulla,famo i moderni che paga....visto che bella società?


din don!
daje
ancora
io non giustifico chi comette errori e non sto dicendo che mario ha fatto bene,
ma dico solo di rispettare e capire senza dare addosso.
Non è proprio concepibile sto concetto, vè?


----------



## Vincent Vega (31 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perdonami: ma merdata o non merdata lui provava questa cosa e ha fatto quella che sentiva in qui momenti.
> Bisimarlo _ora per allora_ che senso ha?


Io l'ho biasimato "ora per ORA". Leggi il titolo del thread.

E gli ho anche dato consigli


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No semplicemente i riferimenti all'aggressività in questo thread li hai fatti tutti quotando me...e pensavo ti riferissi a me.


si ho capito..per quello avevo messo in generale, avrei dovuto fare un ot a parte, è comprensibile il fraintendimento, ma non era rivolto a te. era una riflessione in generale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci tengo a precisare che se uno dei miei amici veri, quelli in carne e ossa, quelli storici, *VENISSE *da me dicendomi: Ho fatto un casino, ho messo incinta mia mogie ma amo la mia segretaria........anche lui si beccherebbe un più che meritato: Sei uno stramaledettissimo testa di cazzo che meriterebbe di essere evirato......
> 
> Che poi posso andarci a prendere una birra e cercare di dargli consigli è un discorso diverso.



:racchia::racchia::racchia:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Io l'ho biasimato "ora per ORA". *Leggi il titolo del thread.*
> 
> E gli ho anche dato consigli



:unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :racchia::racchia::racchia:


Stavo per intervenire io...:unhappy:


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :racchia::racchia::racchia:


sta emoticon è fantastica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
usata direi proprio al punto giusto
me sto ammazzà dalle risate


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :unhappy:





Nicka ha detto:


> Stavo per intervenire io...:unhappy:


puntigliose


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao, tutto chiarissimo, non intendevo affatto criticare, volevo solo evitare che* Butterfly si autoflagellasse*.


questo è impossibile. E' una mia caratteristica 
non per quella storia comunque. Sai che non mi sono mai pentita di averla vissuta


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> puntigliose


Quando è troppo è troppo!!!


----------



## Homer (31 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Dire alla moglie cosa? "Non ti amo, sei su scherzi a parte"?
> No no no.
> Lui ha messo al mondo una creatura.
> Adesso - come gli ho suggerito (e mi ha pure ringraziato se leggete) - si fa le seghe con la carta vetrata, e pensa a rendere accogliente per il piccolo la sua casa e la sua famiglia.
> ...


Verdissimissimo.....


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> din don!
> daje
> ancora
> io non giustifico chi comette errori e non sto dicendo che mario ha fatto bene,
> ...



Ciao

affinché vi è equilibrio, va bene, secondo me. 
C'è stato chi ha risposto senza aggressione o altro ... 

Ma ci vuole un po' di tutto. Quando sono arrivata qui,
ho ricevuto un po' di tutto, anche dei bei calci ... e ci volevano. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



Traccia ha detto:


> din don!
> daje
> ancora
> io non giustifico chi comette errori e non sto dicendo che mario ha fatto bene,
> ...



E si rispettiamo chi?chi si scopa la collega mentre aspetta un figlio?NO GRAZIE.Rispettiamo chi non sopporta i giudici?NO GRAZIE,chi non sopporta le forze dell'ordine?NO GRAZIE.Non porto rispetto a prescindere,che devo capire?quale alto concetto c'è da capire?che è un egoista di merda,e mentre diventa padre parla d'amore per la collega?traccia lascio a te il capire,andrai in paradiso,preferisco l'inferno.


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando è troppo è troppo!!!


vabbè al Tuba tutto è concesso... e poi non è un forum di grammatica


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :racchia::racchia::racchia:


Appunto. Te non eri amica mia na volta 

Falla passà in cavalleria no.....invece l'hai pure messa in neretto e scritta in grande.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :racchia::racchia::racchia:



E' stato il t9. Lascia stare il mio Tubino


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> sta emoticon è fantastica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> usata direi proprio al punto giusto
> me sto ammazzà dalle risate


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Appunto. Te non eri amica mia na volta
> 
> Falla passà in cavalleria no.....invece l'hai pure messa in neretto e scritta in grande.





farfalla ha detto:


> E' stato il t9. Lascia stare il mio Tubino



vorrei fare notare come invece ti ha trattato la TUA Farfie


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Appunto. Te non eri amica mia na volta
> 
> Falla passà in cavalleria no.....invece l'hai pure messa in neretto e scritta in grande.



Ciao

ha fatto bene, invece ... 
qui c'è chi studia ... o almeno ci prova 


sienne


----------



## Homer (31 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> maruonna, quante stronzate... e una dietro l'altra poi.
> Tutto questo in nome del nascituro o ancor peggio, da come la metti...per render memorabile una gravidanza.
> Forse ti sfugge che non ci sono schemi ai sentimenti, perchè almeno di questo si parla, come non ci sono schemi alle emozioni.
> Quale sarebbe il tempo idoneo per rivelarsi?
> ...


A Spider, ma che cazzo stai dicendo?? :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Appunto. Te non eri amica mia na volta
> 
> Falla passà in cavalleria no.....invece l'hai pure messa in neretto e scritta in grande.


io t'ho difeso ;D


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè al Tuba tutto è concesso... e poi non è un forum di grammatica


Ma mi sono venuti i brividi... è tradire la grammatica...
E' un po' come leggere uno che ama un'altra e mette incinta la moglie...
E' un po' come leggere l'associazione tra "gli mando un messaggio per dirgli che è cornuto" e "italiani gente di merda, guardate Yara!!"



Ma oggi che è!? 
Ah...è Halloween...sono usciti i mostriciattoli dalle cantine!!!
Basta saperlo!


----------



## ivanl (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma oggi che è!?
> Ah...è Halloween...sono usciti i mostriciattoli dalle cantine!!!
> Basta saperlo!


Invece le streghe ci sono tutti i giorni, qui :kiss:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma mi sono venuti i brividi... è tradire la grammatica...
> E' un po' come leggere uno che ama un'altra e mette incinta la moglie...
> E' un po' come leggere l'associazione tra "gli mando un messaggio per dirgli che è cornuto" e "italiani gente di merda, guardate Yara!!"
> 
> ...



diglielo diglielo quali sono le VERE AMICHE


----------



## lothar57 (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> vorrei fare notare come invece ti ha trattato la TUA Farfie



l'avessi scritto io.............,


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma mi sono venuti i brividi... è tradire la grammatica...
> E' un po' come leggere uno che ama un'altra e mette incinta la moglie...
> E' un po' come leggere l'associazione tra "gli mando un messaggio per dirgli che è cornuto" e "italiani gente di merda, guardate Yara!!"
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> vorrei fare notare come invece ti ha trattato la TUA Farfie


l'ho notato io


----------



## Nicka (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> diglielo diglielo quali sono le VERE AMICHE


Le vere amiche ti tirano le orecchie quando sbagli!!! 
E poi fanno anche dolcetto e scherzetto!! Per rendersi simpatiche dopo la tirata d'orecchio!!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> l'avessi scritto io.............,


Non è vero 
non correggo mai gli errori:
1) perchè non li vedo
2) perchè ne faccio un casino anch'io


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'ho notato io


:sorpreso:iange:

Tuba....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le vere amiche ti tirano le orecchie quando sbagli!!!
> E poi fanno anche *dolcetto e* *scherzetto*!! Per rendersi simpatiche dopo la tirata d'orecchio!!



parliamone


----------



## ivanl (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> parliamone


stasera a casa...mucchi di bambini...:facepalm::facepalm::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

Comunque non capisco di cosa state parlando ? 



Quanto è bello essere il re


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si rispettiamo chi?chi si scopa la collega mentre aspetta un figlio?NO GRAZIE.Rispettiamo chi non sopporta i giudici?NO GRAZIE,chi non sopporta le forze dell'ordine?NO GRAZIE.Non porto rispetto a prescindere,che devo capire?quale alto concetto c'è da capire?che è un egoista di merda,e mentre diventa padre parla d'amore per la collega?traccia lascio a te il capire,andrai in paradiso,preferisco l'inferno.


io sono atea
andrò a sfamare vermi, altro che paradiso


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Dire alla moglie cosa? "Non ti amo, sei su scherzi a parte"?
> No no no.
> Lui ha messo al mondo una creatura.
> Adesso - come gli ho suggerito (e mi ha pure ringraziato se leggete) - si fa le seghe con la carta vetrata, e pensa a rendere accogliente per il piccolo la sua casa e la sua famiglia.
> ...


e ci credo che ti ha ringraziato, molto più comodo non dire nulla
e non affrontare le conseguenze.
e che magari la moglie non sia un'incubatrice e voglia pensare un po' a se stessa?


----------



## Vincent Vega (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> e ci credo che ti ha ringraziato, molto più comodo non dire nulla
> e non affrontare le conseguenze.
> e che magari la moglie non sia un'incubatrice e voglia pensare un po' a se stessa?


Horby non è il momento.
C'è da aprire il balcone e buttarsi dal dodicesimo piano, a sapere quello che lui ha combinato e combina.

Leggili i consigli che gli ho dato, altro che cose comode.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Horby non è il momento.
> C'è da aprire il balcone e buttarsi dal dodicesimo piano, a sapere quello che lui ha combinato e combina.
> 
> Leggili i consigli che gli ho dato, altro che cose comode.


quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> e ci credo che ti ha ringraziato, molto più comodo non dire nulla
> e non affrontare le conseguenze.
> e che magari la moglie non sia un'incubatrice e voglia pensare un po' a se stessa?



ti sembra che il futuro che gli ha prospettato Vincent non sia affrontare le conseguenze?
per uno che è fuggito dalla responsabilità sarà abbastanza dura riuscire a tenere posizione.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> e ci credo che ti ha ringraziato, molto più comodo non dire nulla
> e non affrontare le conseguenze.
> e che magari la moglie non sia un'incubatrice e voglia pensare un po' a se stessa?


Guarda, fosse per me stamperei il messaggio di Vincent Vega e lo fare leggere tutti i giorno a quelli come Mario.

Però devo per forza i cose concedere a te il beneficio del dubbio: per quanto possa informarsi, studiare, assistere, tutto quello che vuole, un uomo della gravidanza femminile percepisce lo 0,000001% e nessuno meglio di una donna può dire di cosa abbisogna una donna in quella situazione.

Io però farei quanto dice Vincent Vega. Tutta la vita.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tradito per due anni e mezzo mio marito con un uomo e le rispettive famiglia si frequentavano.
> 
> ps: donna di merda me l'hanno già detto....cambia se ti è possibile


+
Diversamente zoccola!


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> E' dura scegliere, in questa storia...:facepalm:


Si come no! Proprio dura! E' meglio il pecorino o il parmigiano!


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti sembra che il futuro che gli ha prospettato Vincent non sia affrontare le conseguenze?
> per uno che è fuggito dalla responsabilità sarà abbastanza dura riuscire a tenere posizione.


No.
magari la moglie lo molla.
io lo farei.
immediatamente.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> .Quando parlo di società di merda,di paese di merda intendo gente che scrive cose del genere,potrei capirlo a 17 anni,infondo anche io scrivevo guardie infami


Potrei dirti che sono infami! Che fai me dai della zecca demmerda mo? Ho tante amici guardie! Comprese quelle der G8.Però non scrivo ACAB me sa de zeccademmerda!


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Compatiamolo e diamogli pure una qualche ragione no?tanto va bene tutto e famose annà bene tutto non ci si scandalizza più per nulla,famo i moderni che paga....visto che bella società?


Compatì che? Stocazzo!


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> No.
> magari la moglie lo molla.
> *io lo farei.
> immediatamente*.


anche io


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> io sono atea
> andrò a sfamare vermi, altro che paradiso


Scopa! Siamo concime per i vermi e le religioni tutte sono da eliminare dalla faccia della terra!


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Scopa! Siamo concime per i vermi e le religioni tutte sono da eliminare dalla faccia della terra!


ASSOLUTAMENTE d'accordo
alienazione dell' umano
credere = non pensare
pappa bella pronta e tutti abboccare
poi dice che ce governano
so secoli che siamo burattini

hai visto Padre Pizarro di Guzzanti??? LO AMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ASSOLUTAMENTE d'accordo
> alienazione dell' umano
> credere = non pensare
> pappa bella pronta e tutti abboccare
> ...


Mi sembra di striscio ,.......


----------



## Traccia (31 Ottobre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Mi sembra di striscio ,.......



è un mito...la religione che vorrei...


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Ottobre 2014)

*La mia religione eccola!!!*



Traccia ha detto:


> è un mito...la religione che vorrei...


[video=youtube;vDPkBfMTAfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDPkBfMTAfU[/video]


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

ora ho letto gli interventi di mario sul figlio.....
quello il figlio lo voleva eccome, e la situazione, a parte che l'amante lo abbia lasciato,
gli fa stracomodo....fintanto che la moglie rimane all'oscuro di tutto.
cioé, lui mi pare non veda l'ora di spingere la carrozzina :rotfl:
certo l'amante il figlio con lui mica lo faceva.....


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io


bene  allora sei coerente.
e converrai con me che la moglie abbia il diritto di sapere con chi ha a che fare
il prima possibile.


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> bene  allora sei coerente.
> e converrai con me che la moglie abbia il diritto di sapere con chi ha a che fare
> il prima possibile.


Per me si.  Nella maniera più assoluta. Deve essere messa nella condizione di scegliere cosa fare davanti alla realtà dei fatti.

ovvio è che mi spiace per il  fatto che sia incinta e che sicuramente sarà più difficile


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Oscù...ogni tanto fammi l'onore di leggermi però.
> Gli ho premesso la cura medievale per il suo culo...*e che se proprio vuole fare confessioni, le facesse ai 4 fratelli maschi della moglie (spero sinceramente li abbia), non ad una donna col pancione e ormoni a mille.*
> Gli ho anche suggerito di rivolgersi al dottor kevorkian, che non chiede neanche la ricetta del medico curante.
> 
> ...


vincent, con tutta la stima, leggo un certo maschilismo.
le donne, con pancione e senza, possono affrontare tutto
come e a volte meglio degli uomini.


----------



## Tradito? (31 Ottobre 2014)

Mah io credo che non sia prioritario il diritto di sapere della moglie, ma la salute del nascituro. Meglio non dirlo adesso.


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Mah io credo che non sia prioritario il diritto di sapere della moglie, ma la salute del nascituro. Meglio non dirlo adesso.


al momento la moglie è l'incubatrice del nascituro, poi ne sarà la nutrice.


----------



## Tradito? (31 Ottobre 2014)

Si ma un forte stress (e noi non sappiamo come reagira') puo' essere deleterio per il piccolo e forse un periodo di riflessione occorre anche a lui.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Mah io credo che non sia prioritario il diritto di sapere della moglie, ma la salute del nascituro. Meglio non dirlo adesso.



Ciao

e quando sarebbe il momento?
Quando dovrà occuparsi giorno e notte? 

Ora avrebbe la possibilità di organizzarsi ... 
Proprio per provvedere e per poterci stare al 100% ... 


sienne


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e quando sarebbe il momento?
> Quando dovrà occuparsi giorno e notte?
> ...


Concordo


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Si ma un forte stress (e noi non sappiamo come reagira') puo' essere deleterio per il piccolo e forse un periodo di riflessione occorre anche a lui.



Infatti. Potrebbe stare malissimo, lei e,  di conseguenza il bambino.  Da come parla lui,   non sembra  manchi molto al parto.

tanto lui da come scrive non  ha nessuna intenzione di dirglielo.  Non ora. E in questo sono d'accordissimo.


----------



## Tradito? (31 Ottobre 2014)

Sicuramente dopo la nascita e comunque non mi sembra che confessare sia sempre la soluzione giusta, tantomeno in questo caso.


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Si ma un forte stress (e noi non sappiamo come reagira') puo' essere deleterio per il piccolo e forse un periodo di riflessione occorre anche a lui.


io lo vorrei sapere immediatamente,
e sarei perfettamente in grado di prendermi cura di mio figlio,
come la stragrande maggioranza delle donne.
comunque può pure aspettare dopo il parto, ma tanto non lo farà mai,
non è mica un sacrificio, per lui, tacere.


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti. Potrebbe stare malissimo, lei e,  di conseguenza il bambino.  Da come parla lui,   non sembra  manchi molto al parto.
> 
> tanto lui da come scrive non  ha nessuna intenzione di dirglielo.  Non ora. E in questo sono d'accordissimo.


quindi tu, al posto della moglie, preferiresti non sapere?


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Sicuramente dopo la nascita e comunque non mi sembra che confessare sia sempre la soluzione giusta, tantomeno in questo caso.


per lui sicuramente no.


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> quindi tu, al posto della moglie, preferiresti non sapere?



Incinta di sette otto mesi  vorrei continuare a godermi gravidanza e post gravidanza.  

Prima del tradimento ti avrei risposto che avrei voluto saperlo. 

Pensando ai mesi da incubo che ho passato dopo NO, incinta proprio no.


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Incinta di sette otto mesi  vorrei continuare a godermi gravidanza e post gravidanza.
> 
> Prima del tradimento ti avrei risposto che avrei voluto saperlo.
> 
> Pensando ai mesi da incubo che ho passato dopo NO, incinta proprio no.


ah, questo è interessante.
ci rifletterò.
certo io ho fatto tutto da sola,
forse per questo parlo così.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

le reazioni di una donna, possono essere tante. 
Alla scoperta del tradimento ero lucidissima come non mai. Finalmente chiarezza. 
Il crollo mi è avvenuto molto più in là, per via di una situazione schifosa. 

Lei, a quanto pare, già sà che vi è qualcosa che non va nella coppia. 
Ne hanno parlato di un certo allontanamento e che c'è del freddo tra loro due. 
Almeno riprendere il discorso. Almeno parlarne ... che qualcosa non va ... 

Non so quanto siano sani questi silenzi ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ah, questo è interessante.
> ci rifletterò.
> certo io ho fatto tutto da sola,
> forse per questo parlo così.



Certo, dipende sempre dalle esperienze.


----------



## Horny (31 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo, dipende sempre dalle esperienze.


io sono stata sola in gravidanza (pensa che mia madre non mi parlava!!!)
e sola quando è nato il bambino, che oltretutto aveva problemi di salute e 
ospedale......e non è che io sia una roccia ....quindi mi sono creata l'idea che tutti
ce la possano fare.


----------



## aristocat (31 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> din don!
> daje
> ancora
> io non giustifico chi comette errori e non sto dicendo che mario ha fatto bene,
> ...


Ma nessuno infatti si è messo a fare le pulci sul tuo modo di esprimerti su questo caso... sei tu per prima che hai avuto da ridire se qualche consiglio era accompagnato da epiteti coloriti al nuovo arrivato


----------



## aristocat (31 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> vincent, con tutta la stima, leggo un certo maschilismo.
> le donne, con pancione e senza, possono affrontare tutto
> come e a volte meglio degli uomini.


condivido


----------



## BlackDay (1 Novembre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Mario e volevo sfogarmi un po con voi. Da quasi un anno e mezzo ho una storia con una collega di lavoro che ha avuto l'apice questa estate e mano mano sta scemando...più che altro da parte sua.
> Parto subito sul dire che io sono sposato e in attesa di un figlioletto e lei sposata da anni con due figlie e poco più grande di me. Lei disinnamorata da tempo del marito, io in confusione totale con mia moglie.
> E' nato tutto cosi per caso, io sentivo il bisogno da anni di una svolta, di sentirmi più desiderato, apprezzato e via dicendo, lei lo stesso anche se sempre con la paura di andare avanti avendo la responsabilità delle due figlie dietro.
> Questa storia nata e cresciuta in modo stupendo ci ha portato ad amarci in maniera incredibile quasi surreale. Poi un incontro casuale con i rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua. Il fatto di dover vivere nell'ombra, di sentirsi uno schifo quando a casa magari il marito faceva il carino ecc ecc ha iniziato a rompere questo amore...
> ...



Ecco perché io non mi sposerò MAI!
Ma scusa se devi risolvere con qualcuno quella è tua moglie no? Aspetta tuo figlio in grembo! Riparti da tua moglie recupera il salvabile con lei! Altrimenti se sei innamorato dell'altra donna divorziati e stai con l'altra assumendoti le tue responsabilità. Insomma il matrimonio non è due piedi in una scarpa!


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Ecco perché io non mi sposerò MAI!
> Ma scusa se devi risolvere con qualcuno quella è tua moglie no? Aspetta tuo figlio in grembo! Riparti da tua moglie recupera il salvabile con lei! Altrimenti se sei innamorato dell'altra donna divorziati e stai con l'altra assumendoti le tue responsabilità. Insomma il matrimonio non è due piedi in una scarpa!


Ma che c'entra il matrimonio


----------



## BlackDay (1 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra il matrimonio


Come che centra??:nuke:


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ah, questo è interessante.
> ci rifletterò.
> certo io ho fatto tutto da sola,
> forse per questo parlo così.


Io la penso come disincantata (che evidentemente è maschilista come me).

Il riferimento ai 4 fratelli maschi che io SPERO lei abbia: perché spero che lo prendano a pugni. Seriamente. Di quelle batoste che ricordi per sempre.
No, io non sono necessariamente per la non violenza.
E ho notato che da uomini, vigliaccamente, evitiamo di tradire / farci sgamare se la fanciulla ha in famiglia terminator, Van damme e bruce Lee.

Sono stato più chiaro?


----------



## BlackDay (1 Novembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Io la penso come disincantata (che evidentemente è maschilista come me).
> 
> Il riferimento ai 4 fratelli maschi che io SPERO lei abbia: perché spero che lo prendano a pugni. Seriamente. Di quelle batoste che ricordi per sempre.
> No, io non sono necessariamente per la non violenza.
> ...


Allora io che sono figlia unica sono fott*ta


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Novembre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Ecco perché io non mi sposerò MAI!
> Ma scusa se devi risolvere con qualcuno quella è tua moglie no? Aspetta tuo figlio in grembo! Riparti da tua moglie recupera il salvabile con lei! Altrimenti se sei innamorato dell'altra donna divorziati e stai con l'altra assumendoti le tue responsabilità. Insomma il matrimonio non è due piedi in una scarpa! [emoji46][emoji54]


Beh, in teoria dovresti dire "io non vorrò mai figli". Se convivevano che cambiava? Sia moglie sempre da uno stronzo si era fatta ingravidare.

PS: l'altra lo ha sfanculato...mi Sa che hai perso qualche passaggio. Leggi il titolo del thread. Vomitevole.


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Novembre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Allora io che sono figlia unica sono fott*ta


Un po si.
Se leggi in Prive il thread "carissima amica tradita", vedrai che fuori del forum accadono cose che rasentano il tragico.
Noi stiamo ancora cercando di aiutare la mia amica..che purtroppo è "spenta"...


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Beh, in teoria dovresti dire "io non vorrò mai figli". Se convivevano che cambiava? Sia moglie sempre da uno stronzo si era fatta ingravidare.
> 
> PS: l'altra lo ha sfanculato...mi Sa che hai perso qualche passaggio. Leggi il titolo del thread. Vomitevole.


Esatto. Nell'economia di questa storiaccia il matrimonio c'entra una ceppa


----------



## BlackDay (1 Novembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Beh, in teoria dovresti dire "io non vorrò mai figli". Se convivevano che cambiava? Sia moglie sempre da uno stronzo si era fatta ingravidare.
> 
> PS: l'altra lo ha sfanculato...mi Sa che hai perso qualche passaggio. Leggi il titolo del thread. Vomitevole.


Sono arrivata a Pag. 3 ma 52 Pag. Mi è difficile leggerle. Almeno con la convivenza uno fa le valige e se ne va ma col matrimonio sai bene da avvocato tutti i cas*ni che uno deve fare!!! Capisco che ci guadagnate più voi però troppo impegno... (provengo da un'intera famiglia di divorziati)
Eh lo so che a ingravidarla è stato uno stronzo ma penso (dato che stanno per avere un figlio) che non siano sposati da molto quindi che senso ha sposarsi se già hai dei problemi??  o quanto meno se sono sposAti da tempo e avevano dei problemi non facevano un figlio che per farlo nascere ci vogliono solo 9 mesi. Cavolo non penso che i problemi con il coniuge nascano tutti in 9 mesi!!! Uno in 9 mesi (se sei sposato) ci prova a far funzionare la cosa. Ho reso l'Idea? Cavolo però dai io non posso leggere che lui vuol risolvere con l'amante piuttosto che con la moglie daiii iii!!!!! Mi viene tristezza....


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

Ciao

Il titolo del thread esprime dove sta la sua attenzione. 
In quell'appoggio extra, per sopportare e continuare con la propria vita ... 
È solo arrivato il momento di guardarsi nello specchio ... ora che manca la stampella.


sienne


----------



## BlackDay (1 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Esatto. Nell'economia di questa storiaccia il matrimonio c'entra una ceppa


Ok parliamo dell'amante.
La terza non ti ama ti ha solo usato. Ah come ho detto all'utente Bender le donne di solito quando si trovano a dover scegliere due o più uomini (se ne amasse solo uno di quelli la fase della scelta non ci sarebbe nemmeno) sceglierà sempre quello che gli conviene di più. In questo caso il marito. Ti credo quale persona coerente sfascerebbe un matrimonio?!?


----------



## BlackDay (1 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Il titolo del thread esprime dove sta la sua attenzione.
> In quell'appoggio extra, per sopportare e continuare con la propria vita ...
> ...


Ma io ho capito! Ho capito che a lui interessa la vita extraconiugale però scusami Sienne io dopo che leggo sposato con moglie gravida non mi posso chiedere "e la moglie?" Ce... non parliamo della "classica" storia di una coppia con figli più o meno grandi che col tempo si è appiattita in 10 o più anni di matrimonio sono venuti a galla dei problemi ecc ecc. Ma se tu hai già dei problemi non fai un figlio!


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Ok parliamo dell'amante.
> La terza non ti ama ti ha solo usato. Ah come ho detto all'utente Bender le donne di solito quando si trovano a dover scegliere due o più uomini (se ne amasse solo uno di quelli la fase della scelta non ci sarebbe nemmeno) sceglierà sempre quello che gli conviene di più. In questo caso il marito. Ti credo quale persona coerente sfascerebbe un matrimonio?!?


Coerente??
Un bel niente. Dove sta la coerenza. Piuttosto è un calcolo. Che fanno anche le persone che convivono.
Poi certo col matrimonio c'è l'aggravio burocratico, le carte. Questo è indubbio. 
Come è vero che ci sono troppe persone che si sposano con leggerezza intollerabile


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Ma io ho capito! Ho capito che a lui interessa la vita extraconiugale però scusami Sienne io dopo che leggo sposato con moglie gravida non mi posso chiedere "e la moglie?" Ce... non parliamo della "classica" storia di una coppia con figli più o meno grandi che col tempo si è appiattita in 10 o più anni di matrimonio sono venuti a galla dei problemi ecc ecc. Ma se tu hai già dei problemi non fai un figlio!



Ciao

è già stato detto tutto. 
Tu segui il percorso della tua vita da curriculum e non ti poni troppe domande. 
Ti lasci andare agli avvenimenti ... non sai come affrontare i tuoi dubbi ... e pensi, che il tempo aggiusterà tutto. La tua compagnia vorrebbe un figlio ... una famiglia è composta da genitori e figli ... e così lo fai ... Questo accade, quando non si ha imparato ad affrontare le situazioni ... se e gli altri ... 


sienne


----------



## BlackDay (1 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Coerente??
> Un bel niente. Dove sta la coerenza. Piuttosto è un calcolo. Che fanno anche le persone che convivono.
> Poi certo col matrimonio c'è l'aggravio burocratico, le carte. Questo è indubbio.
> Come è vero che ci sono troppe persone che si sposano con leggerezza intollerabile


Il coerette era ironico infatti. È quello dove voglio arrivare anche io. La leggerezza. 
Sia chiaro io non sono contro il divorzio ma nemmeno a favore dei matrimoni leggeri.


----------



## BlackDay (1 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è già stato detto tutto.
> Tu segui il percorso della tua vita da curriculum e non ti poni troppe domande.
> ...


Io sono piccola rispetto a voi però se io ho dei problemi con la mia compagna non dico che ne dovrei parlare perché sarebbe troppo coerente ma eviterei di fare figli proprio perché non penso ad una famiglia.


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Io sono piccola rispetto a voi però se io ho dei problemi con la mia compagna non dico che ne dovrei parlare perché sarebbe troppo coerente ma eviterei di fare figli proprio perché non penso ad una famiglia.



Ciao

non lo sto giustificando. 
Spesso mi chiedo, da dove deriva tale superficialità? 
Questo lasciarsi andare senza prendere in mano il proprio ruolo ... 
non so ... fa un po' pensare, che non abbia imparato ad assumersi le conseguenze delle proprie azioni. 
Ora, gli tocca imparare tante cose in un botto. Prima o poi, questo momento arriva ... 


sienne


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Io la penso come disincantata (che evidentemente è maschilista come me).
> 
> Il riferimento ai 4 fratelli maschi che io SPERO lei abbia: perché spero che lo prendano a pugni. Seriamente. Di quelle batoste che ricordi per sempre.
> No, io non sono necessariamente per la non violenza.
> ...


no, secondo me il giudizio di disincantata non è viziato da maschilismo.
credo che disi abbia avuto belle gravidanze e post accanto al marito,
e abbia poi sofferto molto, tanti anni dopo, alla scoperta del tradimento.
nella sua mente lei trasporta lo stesso dolore e se lo figura ad es.
nel momento di condivisione felice delle gravidanze col marito.
questa e' l'operazione, che nulla c'entra col maschilismo.
ci sarebbe da dire che il marito di disincantata però, quando nacquero le figlie,
non aveva nessuna amante......e che disi, prima del tradimento, la pensava come me.
io, che ho gestito gravidanza e post da sola, per motivi diversi da un tradimento,
tanto più penso che c'è la farei se disprezzassi il mio ex compagno.
sono riflessioni molto diverse dalle tue, che chiami in causa fratelli picchiatori, che manterrebbero poi,
ne deduco, la sorellina nella beata ignoranza.
a me uno che non ha il coraggio di confessare, trincerandosi dietro il ruolo di incubatrice e la
salute del nascituro ( non so se mario lo faccia.....ma nel caso), oltre che vigliacco pare bugiardo con se stesso.
infine se mio fratello si permettesse di intervenire in una situazione del genere, lo rimetterei al suo posto in 3 secondi,
specialmente se scoprissi che non mi ha detto nulla.
(non ho di questi problemi....dato il carattere del soggetto)


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo sto giustificando.
> Spesso mi chiedo, da dove deriva tale superficialità?
> ...


sai sienne, anche io sono stata superficiale,
o forse si tratta di vigliaccheria, nelle scelte.
prendi la via che in quel momento ti pare più semplice.
in genere, lo si fa in due, però.
nel caso di mario non so.
ma può darsi che pure la moglie lo sia stata.
certo lui ora mi pare che rimpianga soprattutto 
di non avere più l'amante, che gli renderebbe molto più 
sopportabile la vita colla moglie.
in mancanza, si accontenta del figlio, che comunque ha concepito
perche' voleva essere padre, e di sopportare la moglie.
seconda scelta, non certo affrontare le conseguenze.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Novembre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Ok parliamo dell'amante.
> 
> La terza non ti ama ti ha solo usato. Ah come ho detto all'utente Bender le donne di solito quando si trovano a dover scegliere due o più uomini (se ne amasse solo uno di quelli la fase della scelta non ci sarebbe nemmeno) sceglierà sempre quello che gli conviene di più. In questo caso il marito. Ti credo quale persona coerente sfascerebbe un matrimonio?!?



Mamma mia.
Il senso di quel che hai scritto è veramente pessimo e sì....surreale.
Ti consiglio di leggere attentamente il thread.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo sto giustificando.
> Spesso mi chiedo, da dove deriva tale superficialità?
> ...



Esattamente.
E a uno così gli fai le carezze affinché comprenda? 
Gli sta bene la "botta", gli sta bene il "ceffone". 
Che si svegli!


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> E a uno così gli fai le carezze affinché comprenda?
> Gli sta bene la "botta", gli sta bene il "ceffone".
> Che si svegli!



Ciao

ti sembra che io faccia carezze? 
è sin dall'inizio che dico, di prendere la situazione in mano ADESSO.
In altre parole: non cianciare, ma alza le chiappe ... e affronta. 
Ad esempio, iniziando a cercare un dialogo con la moglie. 
Non per raccontare della storia extra, ma di loro ... 


sienne


----------



## BlackDay (1 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti sembra che io faccia carezze?
> è sin dall'inizio che dico, di prendere la situazione in mano ADESSO.
> ...


Condivido infatti mi riferivo a questo. Parlare é sempre la miglior cosa.


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> sai sienne, anche io sono stata superficiale,
> o forse si tratta di vigliaccheria, nelle scelte.
> prendi la via che in quel momento ti pare più semplice.
> in genere, lo si fa in due, però.
> ...



Ciao

sai, un conto è prendere una scorciatoia per se stessi, una scelta che riguarda solo se stessi. 
Ho invece difficoltà a capire, quando le nostre scelte coinvolgono altri ... questo sì, lo ammetto. 
Ma credo anche, che il colpo lo ha ricevuto ... e ora conta guardare in faccia alla situazione. 
Dice che vuole capire cosa prova e cosa vuole. ERRATO. Non è proprio il momento. 
Ora si tratta di rompere meno vetro possibile ... e raccogliere cosa si ha seminato. 
Questo vale per entrambi ... ci sono momenti nella vita, che ci sono cose, più importanti di noi stessi. 
Un figlio ... ad esempio. Altre che storie di voler scoprire e capire ... e che è?


sienne


----------



## Eratò (1 Novembre 2014)

Magari riuscisse Mario ad affrontare la moglie e a parlare dei loro problemi! Ma un' altro po'che chiedeva consigli su come riconquistare l'amante e usciva fuori che la moglie era la stronza perché voleva un figlio (che desiderio peculiare poi nel ambito di un matrimonio:singleeye


----------



## BlackDay (1 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mamma mia.
> Il senso di quel che hai scritto è veramente pessimo e sì....surreale.
> Ti consiglio di leggere attentamente il thread.


Sarà, intanto da questo amore folle che luo descrive lei ha scelto di stare col marito.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E comunque il messaggio squallido qui non è il mio è sinceramente con tutto il cuore ti dico che preferirei fosse il mio, ma purtroppo non è così.


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

BlackDay ha detto:


> Sarà, intanto da questo amore folle che luo descrive lei ha scelto di stare col marito.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

avere una famiglia, cioè marito e due figlie ... 
la scelta di rimanere può dipendere da tante cose.
A volte il marito può essere anche l'ultimo dei motivi ... 
Questo, non lo sappiamo del perché ... 


sienne


----------



## BlackDay (1 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> avere una famiglia, cioè marito e due figlie ...
> la scelta di rimanere può dipendere da tante cose.
> ...


Per questo dico che lei ha scelto di stare con chi le conveniva di più! Poi l'utente ha precisato che la storia si è affievolita da un giorno all'altro. Allora se fosse stato questo grande amore o lei lasciava il marito oppure c'era un confronto del tipo:" io ti amo però non me la sento di distruggere la mia famiglia" però l'amore restava non si affievoliva! E tu uomo sposato e neopadre come puoi pensare a riconquistare una donna così quando dovresti essere impegnato a cambiare pannolini?
Riconquistarla non è una soluzione al suo mal di vivere.


----------



## BlackDay (1 Novembre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Io chiedo un vostro aiuto, un consiglio, un qualcosa da dove ripartire almeno per ritrovare la serenità.


Ricomincia da tuo figlio e se puoi anche con la madre di tuoi figlio


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono normalissima e tranquillissima...e anzi oggi ho pure il corso in palestra, per cui sarò ancora più rilassata...
> Ma non è questione di non essere tranquilli.
> E' questione che qui un soggetto ha avuto la bella pensata di parlare e straparlare di "amore" con una tizia.
> Nel frattempo in cui viveva la fantastica storia d'ammmmore ha ben pensato di mettere incinta la moglie con cui da anni è in confusione, ipse dixit.
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco queste cose mi fanno incazzare come poche altre
> UN FIGLIO...non avete comprato un auto nuova cazzo
> DOvevi dirle chiaramente che era il momento peggiore per avere un figlio
> Ma come cazzo si fa, porca di quella puttana





oscuro ha detto:


> Oh fatemi capire:questo concepisce un figlio e durante il pereodo di gravidanza della moglie si tromba una collega,dargli del coglione è fare il poliziotto cattivo?andiamo avanti,questa collega che sa che che quest'uomo sta per diventare padre e ci scopa come dovrei definirla se non grande bagascia?RIPETO IL CONCETTO:giocassero pure con la loro vita,giocassero a fare gli adolescenti con cazzi turgidi e chiappe bagnate,ma non giocassero con la vita di un bimbo che sta per nascere e non ha chiesto di nascere.....!Su questo non sono disposto a discutere,e mi permetto anche di giudicare.Non ci sto a dementi che coinvolgono ignari nelle loro scelte di cazzo.E allora divento poliziotto molto cattivo...e mi riesce decisamente bene.....benissimo.


Quoto loro e tutti.
E così abbandono a pagina 15. Se nel frattempo è stato scritto qualcosa di eclatante ditemelo.
Io mi domando cosa stia cercando qui.
Forse comprensione perché non lo ama nessuno abbastanza?


----------



## Traccia (1 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma nessuno infatti si è messo a fare le pulci sul tuo modo di esprimerti su questo caso... sei tu per prima che hai avuto da ridire se qualche consiglio era accompagnato da epiteti coloriti al nuovo arrivato


Hai ragione. Allora. Ieri ho scoperto che questo non è un sito di accoglienza, ma una pubblica piazza dove ognuno dice quello che pensa senza offrire un particolare "servizio" a supporto dell'utente.
Io non lo so perche me lo ero immaginato diversamente, giuro che non ne ho idea, ed in quest'ottica non ritenevo "corretto" mandare a vagare le persone...sai come un cliente che entra in un ristorante, magari anche un cliente maleducato ma comunque gli si deve rispetto e ascolto? BENE. Posto che non cavevo capito un caxxo io sugli obiettivi del forum, e posto che io cmq ho di mio lo stesso rispettoso approccio a prescindere, ora che ho capito il senso di questo foru, comprendo di più le reazioni a caldo o fumantine o forti di alcuni utenti, xke CI STA da quest'altra prospettiva e apposto così. E non frantumeró più i cojones sul tema. Sorry


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto loro e tutti.
> E così abbandono a pagina 15. Se nel frattempo è stato scritto qualcosa di eclatante ditemelo.
> Io mi domando cosa stia cercando qui.
> Forse comprensione perché non lo ama nessuno abbastanza?



Ciao

credo, una ricetta come ritornare ad essere sereno ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Allora. Ieri ho scoperto che questo non è un sito di accoglienza, ma una pubblica piazza dove ognuno dice quello che pensa senza offrire un particolare "servizio" a supporto dell'utente.
> Io non lo so perche me lo ero immaginato diversamente, giuro che non ne ho idea, ed in quest'ottica non ritenevo "corretto" mandare a vagare le persone...sai come un cliente che entra in un ristorante, magari anche un cliente maleducato ma comunque gli si deve rispetto e ascolto? BENE. Posto che non cavevo capito un caxxo io sugli obiettivi del forum, e posto che io cmq ho di mio lo stesso rispettoso approccio a prescindere, ora che ho capito il senso di questo foru, comprendo di più le reazioni a caldo o fumantine o forti di alcuni utenti, xke CI STA da quest'altra prospettiva e apposto così. E non frantumeró più i cojones sul tema. Sorry



Ciao

questo forum non ha una voce. Ma tante. 
Questo si rispecchia anche nell'accoglienza di un nuovo utente. 
Si rispecchia in tante cose ... che lo rende però anche ricco ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo forum non ha una voce. Ma tante.
> Questo si rispecchia anche nell'accoglienza di un nuovo utente.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Allora. Ieri ho scoperto che questo non è un sito di accoglienza, ma una pubblica piazza dove ognuno dice quello che pensa senza offrire un particolare "servizio" a supporto dell'utente.
> Io non lo so perche me lo ero immaginato diversamente, giuro che non ne ho idea, ed in quest'ottica non ritenevo "corretto" mandare a vagare le persone...sai come un cliente che entra in un ristorante, magari anche un cliente maleducato ma comunque gli si deve rispetto e ascolto? BENE. Posto che non cavevo capito un caxxo io sugli obiettivi del forum, e posto che io cmq ho di mio lo stesso rispettoso approccio a prescindere, ora che ho capito il senso di questo foru, comprendo di più le reazioni a caldo o fumantine o forti di alcuni utenti, xke CI STA da quest'altra prospettiva e apposto così. E non frantumeró più i cojones sul tema. Sorry


Io penso che un'accoglienza varia e anche "vivace" sia utile.
Se chi scrive venisse accettato nella sua versione degli eventi non troverebbe alcun aiuto, rimarrebbe fermo dov'è.
Aggiungo che se una persona tradisce è perché non pensa fino in fondo di fare una cosa proprio orribile, in qualche modo si giustifica e si assolve almeno in parte perché le cause lo giustificavano e il fine era nobile.
Infatti nel racconto di Mario si trovano gli elementi tipici: lui infelice e incompreso, l'altra affascinante in un matrimonio già finito, il loro un amore incredibile. 
E' in una fase di egocentrismo tale, comune a molti, che considera gli altri un problema e cerca il modo per salvare se stesso e capra e cavoli.
Con questo atteggiamento qualche schiaffo virtuale che gli dia il segnale che ha fatto proprio una cosa orribile e non è che è sfortunato e vittima degli eventi non può che fargli bene.
Certamente fa bene anche aiutarlo a ragionare su se stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, una ricetta come ritornare ad essere sereno ...
> 
> ...


:unhappy:



ciao


----------



## Mario V (1 Novembre 2014)

Sienne e black non state sbagliando. Tornando a parlare per un attimo della mia storia extra volevo aggiungere che l'amore o ikN sentimento suo c'è.Non ha scelto cosa gli conviene e basta ma pure cosa perdeva,a quanti avrebbe fatto male sia dalla parte sua che dalla mia. Non può cancellare quello che prova per me ma almeno è tornata sulla terra e sta cercando di cambiare le cose tra noi perché non c'è giustamente futuro. Già pensare di dover allontanare le figlie dal padre per esempio. Non diamo per scontato che fosse una mignotta ma una persona che aveva bisogno di attenzioni come me ed è andata troppo lunga come me.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Sienne e black non state sbagliando. Tornando a parlare per un attimo della mia storia extra volevo aggiungere che l'amore o ikN sentimento suo c'è.Non ha scelto cosa gli conviene e basta ma pure cosa perdeva,a quanti avrebbe fatto male sia dalla parte sua che dalla mia. Non può cancellare quello che prova per me ma almeno è tornata sulla terra e sta cercando di cambiare le cose tra noi perché non c'è giustamente futuro. Già pensare di dover allontanare le figlie dal padre per esempio. Non diamo per scontato che fosse una mignotta ma una persona che aveva bisogno di attenzioni come me ed è andata troppo lunga come me.


persona con un minimo di autocontrollo e di senso di responsabilità non si va a infilare in una situazione che può solo produrre dolore e che se sa già in partenza che non può avere sbocco.
Per me se smettessi di assolverti e assolvere lei e cominciassi a riconoscere che vi siete comportati con in credibile leggerezza potresti cominciare a percorrere la strada della consapevolezza di te, di quello che vuoi, quello che puoi avere e prendere decisioni adulte.


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Sienne e black non state sbagliando. Tornando a parlare per un attimo della mia storia extra volevo aggiungere che l'amore o ikN sentimento suo c'è.Non ha scelto cosa gli conviene e basta ma pure cosa perdeva,a quanti avrebbe fatto male sia dalla parte sua che dalla mia. Non può cancellare quello che prova per me ma almeno è tornata sulla terra e sta cercando di cambiare le cose tra noi perché non c'è giustamente futuro. Già pensare di dover allontanare le figlie dal padre per esempio. Non diamo per scontato che fosse una mignotta ma una persona che aveva bisogno di attenzioni come me ed è andata troppo lunga come me.


tua moglie non ti dava attenzioni?
comunque ora cosa vorresti? Che la tua amante cambiasse idea e continuase
la storia extra?


----------



## Eratò (1 Novembre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Sienne e black non state sbagliando. Tornando a parlare per un attimo della mia storia extra volevo aggiungere che l'amore o ikN sentimento suo c'è.Non ha scelto cosa gli conviene e basta ma pure cosa perdeva,a quanti avrebbe fatto male sia dalla parte sua che dalla mia. Non può cancellare quello che prova per me ma almeno è tornata sulla terra e sta cercando di cambiare le cose tra noi perché non c'è giustamente futuro. Già pensare di dover allontanare le figlie dal padre per esempio. Non diamo per scontato che fosse una mignotta ma una persona che aveva bisogno di attenzioni come me ed è andata troppo lunga come me.


Dal primissimo post parli sempre dell'amante....Tua moglie te la ricordi?


----------



## aristocat (1 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Allora. Ieri ho scoperto che questo non è un sito di accoglienza, ma una pubblica piazza dove ognuno dice quello che pensa senza offrire un particolare "servizio" a supporto dell'utente.
> Io non lo so perche me lo ero immaginato diversamente, giuro che non ne ho idea, ed in quest'ottica non ritenevo "corretto" mandare a vagare le persone...sai come un cliente che entra in un ristorante, magari anche un cliente maleducato ma comunque gli si deve rispetto e ascolto? BENE. Posto che non cavevo capito un caxxo io sugli obiettivi del forum, e posto che io cmq ho di mio lo stesso rispettoso approccio a prescindere, ora che ho capito il senso di questo foru, comprendo di più le reazioni a caldo o fumantine o forti di alcuni utenti, xke CI STA da quest'altra prospettiva e apposto così. E non frantumeró più i cojones sul tema. Sorry


Intendiamoci, anch'io in generale preferisco sempre un modo di fare rispettoso e civile. 
Però le maniere brusche, i toni coloriti - quando hanno un intento costruttivo e non di puro disturbo - possono anche funzionare in un forum, tutto sommato.
E' chiaro che se in qualunque circostanza parti a mille con gli insulti e le invettive, è un altro discorso e giustamente possono avere un senso misure di moderazione specifiche. 

ari


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che un'accoglienza varia e anche "vivace" sia utile.
> Se chi scrive venisse accettato nella sua versione degli eventi non troverebbe alcun aiuto, rimarrebbe fermo dov'è.
> Aggiungo che se una persona tradisce è perché non pensa fino in fondo di fare una cosa proprio orribile, in qualche modo si giustifica e si assolve almeno in parte perché le cause lo giustificavano e il fine era nobile.
> Infatti nel racconto di Mario si trovano gli elementi tipici: lui infelice e incompreso, l'altra affascinante in un matrimonio già finito, il loro un amore incredibile.
> ...



Come si fa a non essere d'accordo?  :up:


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Magari riuscisse Mario ad affrontare la moglie e a parlare dei loro problemi! Ma un' altro po'che chiedeva consigli su come riconquistare l'amante e usciva fuori che la moglie era la stronza perché voleva un figlio (che desiderio peculiare poi nel ambito di un matrimonio:singleeye


:up:


----------



## Eratò (1 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up:


Che poi cosa ci sarebbe da sviscerare e da comprendere di tanto profondo? È il classico tipo che ha fatto il passo più lungo della gamba e adesso che l'amante ha deciso di badare alle sue priorità, è tornato con i piedi per terra e non sa per dove fuggire perché lui le sue di priorità  non le ha mai calcolate...Una foglia al ventoE il peggio? Invece di pensare a parlare del suo rapporto con la moglie sta qui a difendere l'onore dell'amante!


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Che poi cosa ci sarebbe da sviscerare e da comprendere di tanto profondo? È il classico tipo che ha fatto il passo più lungo della gamba e adesso che l'amante ha deciso di badare alle sue priorità, è tornato con i piedi per terra e non sa per dove fuggire perché lui le sue di priorità  non le ha mai calcolate...Una foglia al ventoE il peggio? Invece di pensare a parlare del suo rapporto con la moglie sta qui a difendere l'onore dell'amante!



Anche a me ha dato la brutta impressione di trovare un ripiego nel figlio in arrivo.

Altrimenti avrebbe manifestato attenzione e comprensione verso la moglie.

Temo pure che se l'amante lo cercasse lui ricomincebbe  a tradire.

ANCHE perche' lei puo' essersi tirata indietro proprio per il figlio in arrivo.  Almeno immagino e spero che lei sia rimasta sorpresa per questa paternita'  quanto noi.

Sempre sia vero quello che lui pensa sia stata la loro relazione. 

Lui non ha il coraggio di  chiarire cosa vuole veramente e di prendersi la responsabilità delle scelte sbagliate che ha fatto.

Che dire?  Tanta tristezza per tanta superficialita'.


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche a me ha dato la brutta impressione di trovare un ripiego nel figlio in arrivo.
> 
> Altrimenti avrebbe manifestato attenzione e comprensione verso la moglie.
> 
> ...



ma secondo me lui il figlio lo voleva,
e ha usato la moglie come incubatrice.
ora la utilizzerà tipo allattatrice.
Non mi pare che gliene importi proprio nulla.
ma per avere il figlio la moglie gli serve.


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma secondo me lui il figlio lo voleva,
> e ha usato la moglie come incubatrice.
> ora la utilizzerà tipo allattatrice.
> Non mi pare che gliene importi proprio nulla.
> ma per avere il figlio la moglie gli serve.



Ciao

però, lui stesso ha risposto che in effetti un po' si è sentito costretto dalla compagna. 
E se leggi il titolo del therad ... i suoi pensieri e desideri, stanno tutti da un'altra parte. 
Credo, che sia più un costringersi di volere questo figlio ... perché viene ritenuto un evento bello. 
Ma non mi sembra che lo provi ... realmente. 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma secondo me lui il figlio lo voleva,
> e ha usato la moglie come incubatrice.
> ora la utilizzerà tipo allattatrice.
> Non mi pare che gliene importi proprio nulla.
> ma per avere il figlio la moglie gli serve.



Io non credo.  E' stato superficiale anche in quello.  Lo voleva la moglie e lui ha acconsentito.   Io ho capito questo.


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non credo.  E' stato superficiale anche in quello.  Lo voleva la moglie e lui ha acconsentito.   Io ho capito questo.



Ciao

anche io, l'ho capito così ...


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Allora. Ieri ho scoperto che questo non è un sito di accoglienza, ma una pubblica piazza dove ognuno dice quello che pensa senza offrire un particolare "servizio" a supporto dell'utente.
> 
> Io non lo so perche me lo ero immaginato diversamente, giuro che non ne ho idea, ed in quest'ottica non ritenevo "corretto" mandare a vagare le persone...sai come un cliente che entra in un ristorante, magari anche un cliente maleducato ma comunque gli si deve rispetto e ascolto? BENE. Posto che non cavevo capito un caxxo io sugli obiettivi del forum, e posto che io cmq ho di mio lo stesso rispettoso approccio a prescindere, ora che ho capito il senso di questo foru, comprendo di più le reazioni a caldo o fumantine o forti di alcuni utenti, xke CI STA da quest'altra prospettiva e apposto così. E non frantumeró più i cojones sul tema. Sorry



Sei di coccio.


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Novembre 2014)

Mario ci dici una cosa?
Ecco: cosa ha detto la tua amante quando le hai detto "sai cara, ma moglie ed io aspettiamo un bambino"?


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non credo.  E' stato superficiale anche in quello.  Lo voleva la moglie e lui ha acconsentito.   Io ho capito questo.


io invece avevo capito che lui si lamentasse perché la moglie non lo coinvolgeva abbastanza
nella gravidanza e incombenze varie, si fosse chiusa in se stessa etc.
magari ho letto male, ma non mi pareva che per lui, almeno per ora,
il figlio rappresentasse un grosso problema.
in ogni caso....bah....mi spiace per lei.
lui non capisco bene su cosa cerchi consigli?
forse come riconquistare l'amante?


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Mario ci dici una cosa?
> Ecco: cosa ha detto la tua amante quando le hai detto "sai cara, ma moglie ed io aspettiamo un bambino"?


questo sarebbe interessante saperlo.
ma all'amante non fregava nulla che lui scopasse colla moglie,
tanto per cominciare?
e poi che le dicesse che la amava, ma intanto procreava colla moglie?
strano.


----------



## Mario V (1 Novembre 2014)

L'amante conscia della gravidanza ha iniziato a tornare indietro cercando di farmi ragionare. Ovvio che li si è tornati a vedere in faccia la realtà delle cose e si è fatta un'esame di coscienza come è ovvio che cmq vedendoci ancora per forza non è che non mi desideri più. Tiro in mezzo meno mia moglie perche prima devo trovare la serenità e il coraggio di tornare a credere anche a me stesso


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

Madonna Santa non farmi intervenire in questo 3D .


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> L'amante conscia della gravidanza ha iniziato a tornare indietro cercando di farmi ragionare. Ovvio che li si è tornati a vedere in faccia la realtà delle cose e si è fatta un'esame di coscienza come è ovvio che cmq vedendoci ancora per forza non è che non mi desideri più. Tiro in mezzo meno mia moglie perche prima devo trovare la serenità e il coraggio di tornare a credere anche a me stesso



E tu te lo sei fatto l'esame di coscienza?


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> L'amante conscia della gravidanza ha iniziato a tornare indietro cercando di farmi ragionare. Ovvio che li si è tornati a vedere in faccia la realtà delle cose e si è fatta un'esame di coscienza come è ovvio che cmq vedendoci ancora per forza non è che non mi desideri più. Tiro in mezzo meno mia moglie perche prima devo trovare la serenità e il coraggio di tornare a credere anche a me stesso



Ciao

devi trovare la serenità? 
tornare a credere in te stesso?

Cosa stai dicendo? ... Quanto tempo hai bisogno? ... Tre anni? ...


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

L'amante che cerca di farti ragionare.

Caro mario non ho nulla contro di te. Se sei qui è per il bisogno di condividere un tuo disagio.
Sei un uomo che non vale niente, non esiste unità di misura capace di graduare a che livello di sudiciume ti collochi. È non perché hai tradito, ma perché i tuoi pensieri e i tuoi sentimenti in questo momento in questi giorni in queste settimane dovrebbero essere rivolti a quella povera creatura che tua moglie porta in grembo magari ebbra di felicità, quella vita innocente che va crescendo sempre più grazie anche al bacato corredo genetico che tu per caso? Senza volerlo? Per accontentare tua moglie così non ti rompeva il cazzo? gli hai trasmesso. Anziché gioire x aver creato una vita tu sei qui a cercare te stesso. Ma ne hai da cercare perché sei così vuoto che non ti troverai mai.
Mi auguro che vedendo gli occhi di tuo figlio per la prima volta l'amore innato che una creatura genera ti faccia rinsavire. In caso contrario resterai il misero stronzo che sei ora.
È giuro che questo 3D non lo leggero piu


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> L'amante conscia della gravidanza ha iniziato a tornare indietro cercando di farmi ragionare. Ovvio che li si è tornati a vedere in faccia la realtà delle cose e si è fatta un'esame di coscienza come è ovvio che cmq vedendoci ancora per forza non è che non mi desideri più. Tiro in mezzo meno mia moglie perche prima devo trovare la serenità e il coraggio di tornare a credere anche a me stesso


be' forse ha capito che l'amore per lei non era poi così 'surreale'.
non credi in te stesso?
ma che vuoi dire???
al limite sarebbero loro, a non dover credere in te!
scusa, ma fatico a comprendere quello che scrivi.


----------



## Mario V (1 Novembre 2014)

purtroppo il primo messaggio della discussione è stato troppo poco chiaro e avevo scritto anche di prenderlo con le molle visto che era stato scritto di getto. Ora le cose sono meno complicate e non è vero che io non penso a mio figlio. Anzi è la prima cosa in assoluto a cui penso!!! Questa è la mia unica certezza assoluta...


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> purtroppo il primo messaggio della discussione è stato troppo poco chiaro e avevo scritto anche di prenderlo con le molle visto che era stato scritto di getto. Ora le cose sono meno complicate e non è vero che io non penso a mio figlio. Anzi è la prima cosa in assoluto a cui penso!!! Questa è la mia unica certezza assoluta...


ma tu tuo figlio lo hai concepito per accontentare tua moglie o perché anche tu avevi desiderio di paternità?


----------



## Mario V (1 Novembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma tu tuo figlio lo hai concepito per accontentare tua moglie o perché anche tu avevi desiderio di paternità?


il desiderio c'era non posso negarlo ma volevo arrivasse in altro modo, ovvero mi sono sentito pressato e come se non c'era tempo da perdere, il tempo scadeva...ma tempo di cosa!?


----------



## Horny (1 Novembre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> il desiderio c'era non posso negarlo ma volevo arrivasse in altro modo, ovvero mi sono sentito pressato e come se non c'era tempo da perdere, il tempo scadeva...ma tempo di cosa!?


quanti anni avete?
quindi desideravi un figli, in teoria, ma non stare con tua moglie?


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> il desiderio c'era non posso negarlo ma volevo arrivasse in altro modo, ovvero mi sono sentito pressato e come se non c'era tempo da perdere, il tempo scadeva...ma tempo di cosa!?



Quanti anni ha tua moglie?

Magari scadeva per lei.


----------



## Mario V (1 Novembre 2014)

30 entrambi


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2014)

:uhoh::kick:


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> purtroppo il primo messaggio della discussione è stato troppo poco chiaro e avevo scritto anche di prenderlo con le molle visto che era stato scritto di getto. Ora le cose sono meno complicate e non è vero che io non penso a mio figlio. Anzi è la prima cosa in assoluto a cui penso!!! Questa è la mia unica certezza assoluta...


Bene allora pensa a tuo figlio, poi a tua moglie, poi al buco dell'ozono, poi all'estinzione della tigre del bengala e infine a te. A cosa puoi fare x tuo figlio, tua moglie, x il buco e x la tigre


----------



## Nicka (1 Novembre 2014)

30 anni?

Madonna.


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> 30 entrambi



Cazzo!  30 anni gia' tradita e incinta. ....Poveretta! 

Pensavo sopra i 40.  NON SO PERCHE'!


----------



## Nicka (1 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cazzo!  30 anni gia' tradita e incinta. ....Poveretta!
> 
> Pensavo sopra i 40.  NON SO PERCHE'!


Ma come minimo si pensavano i 40 anni!!!
Una donna non si sente vecchia a 30 anni da doversi farsi mettere incinta per forza...

No vabbè, uccidetemi.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma come minimo si pensavano i 40 anni!!!
> Una donna non si sente vecchia a 30 anni da doversi farsi mettere incinta per forza...
> 
> No vabbè, uccidetemi.


Diciamo che Mario ha una narrazione dei fatti piuttosto personale.


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma come minimo si pensavano i 40 anni!!!
> Una donna non si sente vecchia a 30 anni da doversi farsi mettere incinta per forza...
> 
> No vabbè, uccidetemi.



O lui non la racconta giusta.  

Magari per la moglie lui e' innamoratissimo di lei e non vede l'ora di diventare papa'.


----------



## Nicka (1 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che Mario ha una narrazione dei fatti piuttosto personale.


Diciamo che vuole giustificare l'ingiustificabile...


----------



## Stark72 (1 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cazzo!  30 anni gia' tradita e incinta. ....Poveretta!
> 
> Pensavo sopra i 40.  NON SO PERCHE'!


E perché?
Primo cornetto regalato a me: io 32 anni, lei 27, appena sposati.

Per tornare più OT.
A 30 anni fare un figlio per "pressing" non si può sentire.
Non capisco veramente.


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E perché?
> Primo cornetto regalato a me: io 32 anni, lei 27, appena sposati.
> 
> Per tornare più OT.
> ...



Gia' quando avevo letto del tuo 'regalo' ci ero rimasta male.  Leggere l'eta' fa ancora piu' tristezza.  

Pero' la moglie   e' all'oscuro di tutto.  Quindi a lei sembrera' normale a 30 anni avere il primo figlio. 

Pensandoci bene anche tua moglie pur avendoti gia' tradito ha voluto  i figli e tu con lei,  solo che tu eri all'oscuro di tutto.

Sempre brutte situazioni. 

Sarebbe bello scegliere sempre 'alla luce del sole'.


----------



## Traccia (1 Novembre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> il desiderio c'era non posso negarlo ma volevo arrivasse in altro modo, ovvero mi sono sentito pressato e come se non c'era tempo da perdere, il tempo scadeva...ma tempo di cosa!?


Scadeva il tempo ma di che? Che era sta prescia a 30anni? la menopausa era lontana!!! Manco a dire l'orologio biologico....booooh!!
La vedo dura....purtroppo.... 
tutta la vita davanti...e pesantissimo partire cosi...


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

Uno stronzo e una stronza. 
Par condicio


----------



## Stark72 (1 Novembre 2014)

Non capisco, perché lei sarebbe stronza?
Voleva fortemente un figlio e c'aveva l'ansia, è una cosa che accomuna molte donne. Era pure sposata, lo voleva da suo marito.
A me desta molta più perplessità che sto due evidentemente non avevano mai affrontato bene l'argomento.
Non è che uno fa un figlio per dare il contentino e non farsi rompere le palle.
Mia cugina non voleva figli, il marito sì. Si lasciarono dopo un anno di matrimonio. Mi sembra più onesto.
Vedo un'immaturità da brividi.


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non capisco, perché lei sarebbe stronza?
> Voleva fortemente un figlio e c'aveva l'ansia, è una cosa che accomuna molte donne. Era pure sposata, lo voleva da suo marito.
> A me desta molta più perplessità che sto due evidentemente non avevano mai affrontato bene l'argomento.
> Non è che uno fa un figlio per dare il contentino e non farsi rompere le palle.
> ...


Parlavo di lady godiva
Ho sbagliato a non quotare
Colpa di traccia
La moglie di mario che colpe ha.


----------



## Stark72 (1 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Parlavo di lady godiva
> Ho sbagliato a non quotare
> Colpa di traccia


aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh :up:


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Uno stronzo e una stronza.
> Par condicio



Non ho capito.


----------



## Stark72 (1 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


si riferiva alla mia ex, l'ha detto poco fa


----------



## Palladiano (1 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


Ho sonno. Abbiate pazienza
'Notte giovani


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

Sogni d'oro.


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> si riferiva alla mia ex, l'ha detto poco fa



Non capivo in che senso. Per i 'doppi turni'?


----------



## Stark72 (1 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non capivo in che senso. Per i 'doppi turni'?


no, credo per il tradimento da novella sposina


----------



## Traccia (2 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Parlavo di lady godiva
> Ho sbagliato a non quotare
> Colpa di traccia
> La moglie di mario che colpe ha.


sempre colpa mia, pure quando dormo


----------



## Palladiano (2 Novembre 2014)

Buondi
Grz stark. 
Sto vedendo il sole sorgere. Ci sono colori mozzafiato tra cielo e mare.
Una meraviglia che ti aggiusta la giornata.
Ah, ieri ho preso il sole in costume. A novembre, al nord!! 
Oggi mi sa che faccio il bis


----------



## Eratò (2 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma come minimo si pensavano i 40 anni!!!
> Una donna non si sente vecchia a 30 anni da doversi farsi mettere incinta per forza...
> 
> No vabbè, uccidetemi.


Buongiorno.Esiste il dono della parola che può risolvere molti problemi nel ambito di un rapporto tipo "voglio un figlio perché mi sento l'orologio biologico che squilla" "senti non mi sento pronto, facciamo passare 1 anno, viviamo un altro po' la nostra vita da coppia e dopo decidiamo.tanto siamo giovanissimi." e poi tutto il resto in base a come evolve il discorso....non penso che la moglie l'abbia stuprato....e cmq il suo sentirsi "vecchia" a 30 anni e il volere un figlio nel ambito di un matrimonio è sempre meno paradossale da mettere incinta la propria moglie con la passività di un lombrico e nel mentre scoparsi la collega e disperarsi perche lei l'ha lasciato....diciamo che lui non era pronto né a sposarsi né a fare il padre che la verità poi è questa.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non capisco, perché lei sarebbe stronza?
> Voleva fortemente un figlio e c'aveva l'ansia, è una cosa che accomuna molte donne. Era pure sposata, lo voleva da suo marito.
> A me desta molta più perplessità che sto due evidentemente non avevano mai affrontato bene l'argomento.
> Non è che uno fa un figlio per dare il contentino e non farsi rompere le palle.
> ...


Ma tua cugina e il marito non avevamo mai affrontato ( prima di sposarsi ) un confronto sull'eventualità di avere figli?


----------



## aristocat (2 Novembre 2014)

Secondo me quando ami una persona e sei convinta di essere ricambiata, sei appena sposata e credi in un progetto importante come una famiglia, perché non desiderare un figlio, anche subito? 
Nel momento in cui tuo marito ti fa capire lucciole per lanterne tu credi di muoverti all'unisono con lui e di volere le stesse cose...
Quindi, più che una questione di orologio biologico, crederei più a un malinteso in partenza.

ari


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tua cugina e il marito non avevamo mai affrontato ( prima di sposarsi ) un confronto sull'eventualità di avere figli?


Boh? Fatto sta che si sono lasciati su quel punto


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Boh? Fatto sta che si sono lasciati su quel punto


Per quello han fatto bene, non è una divergenza sulla quale è possibile sorvolare serenamente. Buongiorno Starkuccio


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per quello han fatto bene, non è una divergenza sulla quale è possibile sorvolare serenamente. Buongiorno Starkuccio


Buongiorno :rasoio:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Buongiorno :rasoio:


Ti stai facendo bello ?!


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti stai facendo bello ?!


per quello ce vuole Harry Potter :rotfl:
Ma la barba sempre, altrimenti si capisce subbbbbito che sto negli anta da un pezzetto


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> per quello ce vuole Harry Potter :rotfl:
> Ma la barba sempre, altrimenti si capisce subbbbbito che sto negli anta da un pezzetto


Guarda che la barba brizzolata fa strage :maestra:, non esagerare non credo ti serva harry Potter :rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che la barba brizzolata fa strage :maestra:, non esagerare non credo ti serva harry Potter :rotfl:


la barba mi sta male, c'ho la faccia da poppante


----------



## Horny (2 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cazzo!  30 anni gia' tradita e incinta. ....Poveretta!
> 
> Pensavo sopra i 40.  NON SO PERCHE'!


Io pure.....diceva che aveva fretta.....


----------



## Horny (2 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Gia' quando avevo letto del tuo 'regalo' ci ero rimasta male.  Leggere l'eta' fa ancora piu' tristezza.
> 
> Pero' la moglie   e' all'oscuro di tutto.  Quindi a lei sembrera' normale a 30 anni avere il primo figlio.
> 
> ...


e già. Altrimenti non è una scelta!
magari ci fa pure il secondo figlio.....poi magari a lei sta bene così,
ma che lo sappia!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> la barba mi sta male, c'ho la faccia da poppante


ah si tipo Gianni Morandi, uno che non invecchia mai  sei fortunato anche mio padre e' così ed a 80 anni suonati mantenendo un fisico asciutto ne dimostra una 15ina di meno  Ne ha sempre  dimostrati di meno ed ha fatto strage di cuori,  mi sa


----------



## Traccia (2 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> per quello ce vuole Harry Potter :rotfl:
> Ma la barba sempre, altrimenti si capisce subbbbbito che sto negli anta da un pezzetto


Ma se c'hai la fila col numeretto


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Secondo me quando ami una persona e sei convinta di essere ricambiata, sei appena sposata e credi in un progetto importante come una famiglia, perché non desiderare un figlio, anche subito?
> Nel momento in cui tuo marito ti fa capire lucciole per lanterne tu credi di muoverti all'unisono con lui e di volere le stesse cose...
> Quindi, più che una questione di orologio biologico, crederei più a un malinteso in partenza.
> 
> ari


:up:


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ma se c'hai la fila col numeretto


allora me sa che ho dimenticato di aprire il negozio :facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> allora me sa che ho dimenticato di aprire il negozio :facepalm:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotflistratto


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Non ho avuto lo stomaco per leggere tutto.
Da quello che ho letto tra lui, che prima si fa l'amante che scopre di amare alla follia e POI, nonostante questo, mette incinta l'inconsapevole moglie e l'amante, che dopo che lui ha messo incinta la moglie, però continuando ad amare lei, continua la relazione. epperò porella CI ha i sensi di colpa e quasi quasi ci ripensava, non è che coglie il fatto di avere un eclatante esemplare di coglione innanzi, spremendoli assieme si ottiene lo spessore morale di un velo di carta igienica.
E ci vuole anche impegno.
Quindi: cosa consigliare?
Io spassionatamente consiglierei di mollare la moglie e mettersi assieme all'amante.
Che lei lasci pure anche i due figli col marito per par conditio.
Non vedo perchè due persone del genere dovrebbero rinunciare a stare assieme.
Dio li fa e poi li accoppia, del resto.
E per gli altri sarà tutto di guadagnato.
Secondo me.


----------



## disincantata (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho avuto lo stomaco per leggere tutto.
> Da quello che ho letto tra lui, che prima si fa l'amante che scopre di amare alla follia e POI, nonostante questo, mette incinta l'inconsapevole moglie e l'amante, che dopo che lui ha messo incinta la moglie, però continuando ad amare lei, continua la relazione. epperò porella CI ha i sensi di colpa e quasi quasi ci ripensava, non è che coglie il fatto di avere un eclatante esemplare di coglione innanzi, spremendoli assieme si ottiene lo spessore morale di un velo di carta igienica.
> E ci vuole anche impegno.
> Quindi: cosa consigliare?
> ...



Io ho inteso che l'amante lo ha fatto  ragionare quando ha saputo, della gravidanza.

Con questo non la   giustifico  ma mi  sembra molto peggio lui.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ho inteso che l'amante lo ha fatto ragionare quando ha saputo, della gravidanza.
> 
> Con questo non la giustifico ma mi sembra molto peggio lui.



quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ho inteso che l'amante lo ha fatto ragionare quando ha saputo, della gravidanza.
> 
> Con questo non la giustifico ma mi sembra molto peggio lui.


Io ho inteso che comunque ha continuato la storia.
E io una storia, con uno che fa una roba del genere, la chiudevo subito.
Anche a parti invertite.
Perchè,anche prescindendo dai ruoli, uno che mette incinta una donna mentre proclama di amarne un'altra, è da prendere solo a calci nel culo. Secondo me.


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho inteso che comunque ha continuato la storia.
> E io una storia, con uno che fa una roba del genere, la chiudevo subito.
> Anche a parti invertite.
> Perchè,anche prescindendo dai ruoli, uno che mette incinta una donna mentre proclama di amarne un'altra, è da prendere solo a calci nel culo. Secondo me.


Quoto

ps. ma lui non è capace di intendere e di volere... era sotto pressione


----------



## JON (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho avuto lo stomaco per leggere tutto.
> Da quello che ho letto tra lui, che prima si fa l'amante che scopre di amare alla follia e POI, nonostante questo, mette incinta l'inconsapevole moglie e l'amante, che dopo che lui ha messo incinta la moglie, però continuando ad amare lei, continua la relazione. epperò porella CI ha i sensi di colpa e quasi quasi ci ripensava, non è che coglie il fatto di avere un eclatante esemplare di coglione innanzi, spremendoli assieme si ottiene lo spessore morale di un velo di carta igienica.
> E ci vuole anche impegno.
> *Quindi: cosa consigliare?
> ...


Dai però...lui in realtà vorrebbe un consiglio del tutto opposto. Per sua stessa ammissione, vorrebbe uscire da quel suo stato confusionale. Poi quello che è successo, certo, non ci sta ma è accaduto. Comprendo il tuo sarcasmo comunque.

Semmai ad essere risibile sarebbe, nonostante le intenzioni dichiarate, la scarsa capacità di tirarsi fuori autonomamente da questa situazione. Sarebbe a dire che se l'amante non avesse messo un freno alla cosa e, anzi, si fosse dimostrata ancora disponibile ed attaccata, probabilmente lui avrebbe perseverato. Secondo me stanno chiudendo, anche se lui sta vivendo una rinuncia.


----------



## disincantata (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho inteso che comunque ha continuato la storia.
> E io una storia, con uno che fa una roba del genere, la chiudevo subito.
> Anche a parti invertite.
> Perchè,anche prescindendo dai ruoli, uno che mette incinta una donna mentre proclama di amarne un'altra, è da prendere solo a calci nel culo. Secondo me.



Quello sicuramente, pero' io ho capito che lui avrebbe voluto continuare e lei lo ha sfanculato (ho scoperto che si dice così da voi).

Insomma nel raccontare e' stato un po' ambiguo.   Interpretabile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Dai però...lui in realtà vorrebbe un consiglio del tutto opposto. Per sua stessa ammissione, vorrebbe uscire da quel suo stato confusionale. Poi quello che è successo, certo, non ci sta ma è accaduto. Comprendo il tuo sarcasmo comunque.
> 
> Semmai ad essere risibile sarebbe, nonostante le intenzioni dichiarate, la scarsa capacità di tirarsi fuori autonomamente da questa situazione. Sarebbe a dire che se l'amante non avesse messo un freno alla cosa e, anzi, si fosse dimostrata ancora disponibile ed attaccata, probabilmente lui avrebbe perseverato. Secondo me stanno chiudendo, anche se lui sta vivendo una rinuncia.


Ma che freno Jon?
Io sto con un uomo che, mentre dice di amare me, mette incinta CONSAPEVOLMENTE un'altra donna e poi continua a voler stare con me?
Lasciamo stare ruoli, amante, mica amante, moglie mica moglie.
Ma io di fronte a una cosa così mi ritraggo inorridita.
Non è che metto un freno.
Io uno così non lo voglio più vedere manco in foto, altro che freno.
E se ancora lo sento e lo vedo è perchè ho un pelo sullo stomaco che manco una marmotta a gennaio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> ps. ma lui non è capace di intendere e di volere... *era sotto pressione*


maremma maiala. meglio che esca di qui prima di perdere il fair play.


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> maremma maiala. meglio che esca di qui prima di perdere il fair play.



io l'ho perso una marea di pagine fa, e sono stata anche cazziata perché non ho teso la mano.


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io l'ho perso una marea di pagine fa, e sono stata anche cazziata perché non ho teso la mano.


Io continuo a dire che la mano vada ben tesa...ma deve essere rigida...


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io continuo a dire che la mano vada ben tesa...ma deve essere rigida...



evvè


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io l'ho perso una marea di pagine fa, e sono stata anche cazziata perché non ho teso la mano.


nel senso che gli hai dato un cazzotto invece di un manrovescio?
Beh... io però stavolta ti perdono la violenza, quanno ce vò, ce vò.


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nel senso che gli hai dato un cazzotto invece di un manrovescio?
> Beh... io però stavolta ti perdono la violenza, quanno ce vò, ce vò.


nel senso che non sono stata comprensiva :mexican:


----------



## JON (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma che freno Jon?
> Io sto con un uomo che, mentre dice di amare me, mette incinta CONSAPEVOLMENTE un'altra donna e poi continua a voler stare con me?
> Lasciamo stare ruoli, amante, mica amante, moglie mica moglie.
> Ma io di fronte a una cosa così mi ritraggo inorridita.
> ...


Non è stata lei che ha interrotto la frequentazione? Qui mi pare che non si è parlato delle considerazioni di lei, è molto probabile che abbia ragionato un po' come te. Anche se io credo che lei si sia ritratta per l'assurdità di una situazione che non aveva piedi per camminare.

Erano amanti o no? Anche se la cosa da fastidio, tra amanti c'è complicità. Poi il tuo punto di vista, sebbene comprensibile, è diverso da quello della sua amante. Anche lei ha una famiglia alle spalle, non è che un work in progress come il nascituro, li rendesse cosi diversi l'uno dall'altra. Per cui la scelta di allontanarsi potrebbe derivare da considerazioni più nobili e introspettive. Cioè, sbattere i denti contro quella situazione, forse è servito più a lei che a lui, il quale sta vivendo questa "separazione" in uno stato di completa confusione. Che poi, per farla breve, si tratta solo della sua incapacità di tirarsi fuori. In questo senso hai ragione...eh, purtroppo c'est l'amour...e le donne dimostrano sempre una gestione dei sentimenti molto più matura degli uomini.


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Non è stata lei che ha interrotto la frequentazione? Qui mi pare che non si è parlato delle considerazioni di lei, è molto probabile che abbia ragionato un po' come te. Anche se io credo che lei si sia ritratta per l'assurdità di una situazione che non aveva piedi per camminare.Erano amanti o no? Anche se la cosa da fastidio, tra amanti c'è complicità. Poi il tuo punto di vista, sebbene comprensibile, è diverso da quello della sua amante. Anche lei ha una famiglia alle spalle, non è che un work in progress come il nascituro, li rendesse cosi diversi l'uno dall'altra. Per cui la scelta di allontanarsi potrebbe derivare da considerazioni più nobili e introspettive. Cioè, sbattere i denti contro quella situazione, forse è servito più a lei che a lui, il quale sta vivendo questa "separazione" in uno stato di completa confusione. Che poi, per farla breve, si tratta solo della sua incapacità di tirarsi fuori. In questo senso hai ragione...eh, purtroppo c'est l'amour...e le donne dimostrano sempre una gestione dei sentimenti molto più matura degli uomini.


Quasi quasi te lo dico: Jon, e' ufficiale, ti adoro!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nel senso che gli hai dato un cazzotto invece di un manrovescio?
> Beh... io però stavolta ti perdono la violenza, quanno ce vò, ce vò.



Scommetto che hai allungato qualche ceffone ai figli anche tu


----------



## JON (3 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Quasi quasi te lo dico: Jon, e' ufficiale, ti adoro!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Non è stata lei che ha interrotto la frequentazione? Qui mi pare che non si è parlato delle considerazioni di lei, è molto probabile che abbia ragionato un po' come te. Anche se io credo che lei si sia ritratta per l'assurdità di una situazione che non aveva piedi per camminare.
> 
> Erano amanti o no? Anche se la cosa da fastidio, tra amanti c'è complicità. Poi il tuo punto di vista, sebbene comprensibile, è diverso da quello della sua amante. Anche lei ha una famiglia alle spalle, non è che un work in progress come il nascituro, li rendesse cosi diversi l'uno dall'altra. Per cui la scelta di allontanarsi potrebbe derivare da considerazioni più nobili e introspettive. Cioè, sbattere i denti contro quella situazione, forse è servito più a lei che a lui, il quale sta vivendo questa "separazione" in uno stato di completa confusione. Che poi, per farla breve, si tratta solo della sua incapacità di tirarsi fuori. In questo senso hai ragione...eh, purtroppo c'est l'amour...e le donne dimostrano sempre una gestione dei sentimenti molto più matura degli uomini.


No, non ci capiamo.
Capisco il work in progress, quello che non potrei mai capire, o meglio accettare, è che un uomo metta incinta un'altra donna, costruisca un progetto di vita, metta in cantiere un figlio con una donna che dice di non amare più(?), consapevolmente, ripeto, *mentre* dice di amare me e di voler stare con me. Questo non è work in progress, questo non è essere travolti da un'insolito destino, questo è essere totalmente amorali, irresponsabili, coglioni inside.
E io da una persona del genere fuggirei a gambe levate togliendogli pure il saluto, non proverei a convincerlo e a esserne complice.
Avrei orrore di lui e di me che mi ci sono pure messa assieme, altro che complicità.
Se non lo faccio, e cerco di 'farlo ragionare' è perchè non valuto la sua bestialità, bensì valuto che a breve il futuro che avevamo fantasticato si sarà dissolto come neve al sole.
Noi donne non siamo più mature, semmai più pragmatiche.


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non ci capiamo.
> Capisco il work in progress, quello che non potrei mai capire, o meglio accettare, è che un uomo metta incinta un'altra donna, costruisca un progetto di vita, metta in cantiere un figlio con una donna che dice di non amare più(?), consapevolmente, ripeto, *mentre* dice di amare me e di voler stare con me. Questo non è work in progress, questo non è essere travolti da un'insolito destino, questo è essere totalmente amorali, irresponsabili, coglioni inside.
> E io da una persona del genere fuggirei a gambe levate togliendogli pure il saluto, non proverei a convincerlo e a esserne complice.
> Avrei orrore di lui e di me che mi ci sono pure messa assieme, altro che complicità.
> ...



Ciao

è, secondo me, quando si segue il copione senza mai aver dovuto accendere il cervello. 
Una persona, che vive, senza sapere bene del perché ... per chi e come. 
Una scorciatoia dopo l'altra ... tanto le cose andranno prima o poi a posto ... o poi si vedrà ... 

Ed ora il porello, ha bisogno di serenità ... per scoprire cosa vuole. 
Ah, certo ... il copione dice, che un figlio bisogna desiderarlo ... ogni tanto se lo ricorda. 

Un calcio e via ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non ci capiamo.
> Capisco il work in progress, quello che non potrei mai capire, o meglio accettare, è che un uomo metta incinta un'altra donna, costruisca un progetto di vita, metta in cantiere un figlio con una donna che dice di non amare più(?), consapevolmente, ripeto, *mentre* dice di amare me e di voler stare con me. Questo non è work in progress, questo non è essere travolti da un'insolito destino, questo è essere totalmente amorali, irresponsabili, coglioni inside.
> E io da una persona del genere fuggirei a gambe levate togliendogli pure il saluto, non proverei a convincerlo e a esserne complice.
> Avrei orrore di lui e di me che mi ci sono pure messa assieme, altro che complicità.
> ...


Io avevo fatto presente ad un certo punto che "da donna io manderei affanculo immediatamente uno che dice di amarmi e mette incinta un'altra"...ma tant'è!
Il soggetto in questione è il classico che dice di aver messo incinta la moglie perchè lei lo ha costretto, spinta dall'orologio biologico (ah...30 anni eh!!)...se danno della bagascia all'amante lui la difende perchè fondamentalmente è ammmmore...


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è, secondo me, *quando si segue il copione senza mai aver dovuto accendere il cervello*.
> Una persona, che vive, senza sapere bene del perché ... per chi e come.
> ...



Quoto il neretto. Sai quanta gente c'è che non vive, non sceglie, segue il copione come una scia o una corrente?

Baci Sienne.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io avevo fatto presente ad un certo punto che "da donna io manderei affanculo immediatamente uno che dice di amarmi e mette incinta un'altra"...ma tant'è!
> Il soggetto in questione è il classico che dice di aver messo incinta la moglie perchè lei lo ha costretto, spinta dall'orologio biologico (ah...30 anni eh!!)...se danno della bagascia all'amante lui la difende perchè fondamentalmente è ammmmore...


mah, sai, il fatto è che lei è l'amante... allora pare che si spari sull'amante, bersaglio facile. Il problema è che io avrei detto la stessa cosa se fosse stata la moglie, e lui avesse messo incinta l'amante giurando di amare la moglie.
Per relazionarti con una persona che ha una scala di valori del genere, devi considerarla accettabile.
Secondo me non lo è.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah, sai, il fatto è che lei è l'amante... allora pare che si spari sull'amante, bersaglio facile. Il problema è che io avrei detto la stessa cosa se fosse stata la moglie, e lui avesse messo incinta l'amante giurando di amare la moglie.
> Per relazionarti con una persona che ha una scala di valori del genere, devi considerarla accettabile.
> Secondo me non lo è.


Ma anche se non mi avesse detto che mi ama
Da amante mi sarei allontanata all'istante se avesse messo incinta sua moglie. Mi sarebbe cadute le palle (per dirla in maniera elegante).


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah, sai, il fatto è che lei è l'amante... allora pare che si spari sull'amante, bersaglio facile. Il problema è che io avrei detto la stessa cosa se fosse stata la moglie, e lui avesse messo incinta l'amante giurando di amare la moglie.
> Per relazionarti con una persona che ha una scala di valori del genere, devi considerarla accettabile.
> Secondo me non lo è.


Avrei detto la stessa cosa anche io...


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto il neretto. Sai quanta gente c'è che non vive, non sceglie, segue il copione come una scia o una corrente?
> 
> Baci Sienne.



Ciao 

si, purtroppo c'è tanta gente. 
Dovrà crescere e imparare in un botto ... 



Ricambio ... 


sienne


----------



## JON (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non ci capiamo.
> Capisco il work in progress, quello che non potrei mai capire, o meglio accettare, è che un uomo metta incinta un'altra donna, costruisca un progetto di vita, metta in cantiere un figlio con una donna che dice di non amare più(?), consapevolmente, ripeto, *mentre* dice di amare me e di voler stare con me. Questo non è work in progress, questo non è essere travolti da un'insolito destino, questo è essere totalmente amorali, irresponsabili, coglioni inside.
> E io da una persona del genere fuggirei a gambe levate togliendogli pure il saluto, non proverei a convincerlo e a esserne complice.
> Avrei orrore di lui e di me che mi ci sono pure messa assieme, altro che complicità.
> ...


Io lo capisco tutto il tuo punto di vista. Ricevere dichiarazioni di un amore inconsapevole farebbe cadere le braccia a chiunque dotato di un minimo di senso critico e del pudore.

Il fatto è che qui non parliamo d'amore, ma di tradimento. I retroscena ci stanno tutti, anche dichiarazioni inconsistenti e inconcrete come quelle. Tu lo sai che in quei casi certe cose assumono un tono di plausibilità, tanto, per lo più, non sono che manifestazioni destinate a rimanere sepolte. Cosa c'è di pragmatico nel tradimento.

Ma, ripeto, ho capito cosa intendi e, credimi, sono pienamente d'accordo. Personalmente non direi cazzate nemmeno se autorizzate, quando si dice il buon senso. Ma non siamo tutti uguali, se poi affermi di essere confuso è probabile che un po' di confusione la fatta. Per essere pragmatici bisogna essere anche maturi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho avuto lo stomaco per leggere tutto.
> Da quello che ho letto tra lui, che prima si fa l'amante che scopre di amare alla follia e POI, nonostante questo, mette incinta l'inconsapevole moglie e l'amante, che dopo che lui ha messo incinta la moglie, però continuando ad amare lei, continua la relazione. epperò porella CI ha i sensi di colpa e quasi quasi ci ripensava, non è che coglie il fatto di avere un eclatante esemplare di coglione innanzi, spremendoli assieme si ottiene lo spessore morale di un velo di carta igienica.
> E ci vuole anche impegno.
> Quindi: cosa consigliare?
> ...


Più dura di Oscuro :up:


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Io lo capisco tutto il tuo punto di vista. Ricevere dichiarazioni di un amore inconsapevole farebbe cadere le braccia a chiunque dotato di un minimo di senso critico e del pudore.
> 
> Il fatto è che qui non parliamo d'amore, ma di tradimento. I retroscena ci stanno tutti, anche dichiarazioni inconsistenti e inconcrete come quelle. Tu lo sai che in quei casi certe cose assumono un tono di plausibilità, tanto, per lo più, non sono che manifestazioni destinate a rimanere sepolte. Cosa c'è di pragmatico nel tradimento.
> 
> Ma, ripeto, ho capito cosa intendi e, credimi, sono pienamente d'accordo. Personalmente non direi cazzate nemmeno se autorizzate, quando si dice il buon senso. Ma non siamo tutti uguali, se poi affermi di essere confuso è probabile che un po' di confusione la fatta. Per essere pragmatici bisogna essere anche maturi.



Ciao

infatti, si parla di tradimento ... e lui scrive: 
_"Poi un incontro casuale con i rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua."
_Ben probabile che lì, per lei (l'amante) la bolla di sapone è esplosa, vedendo l'altra incinta ... 
o si è resa conto ... che è tradimento ... che ognuno di loro ha una famiglia ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anche se non mi avesse detto che mi ama
> Da amante mi sarei allontanata all'istante se avesse messo incinta sua moglie. Mi sarebbe cadute le palle (per dirla in maniera elegante).


è già una sfumatura diversa però, che ti avrebbe permesso di allontanarti perlomeno senza correre.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è già una sfumatura diversa però, che ti avrebbe permesso di allontanarti perlomeno senza correre.


Senza correre??
sarei sparita dopo un istante
Tutta la stima mi sarebbe finita sotto i tacchi


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più dura di Oscuro :up:



Ciao

si ... e non so, se sia un bene o meno, cazziare di continuo qualcuno,
che si riconosce subito, che è uno ... che non ha consapevolezza della propria vita.
Sta di fatto, che non scrive più. 

Ma come si dice ... non è un angolo di accoglienza per svantaggiati qui ... 


sienne


----------



## Spider (3 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senza correre??
> sarei sparita dopo un istante
> Tutta la stima mi sarebbe finita sotto i tacchi


io, non perchè voglia continuamente far il bastian contrario...
ma mi spieghi bene la differenza, tra averli i figli e concepirli, nel mentre?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senza correre??
> sarei sparita dopo un istante
> Tutta la stima mi sarebbe finita sotto i tacchi


ma dipende dal tipo di rapporto. 
Se i rispettivi matrimoni non fossero stati messi in discussione non vedo perchè perdere la stima di fronte alla scelta di lui di avere un figlio.
Pure lei ne ha due.
La tua è la valutazione morale di cui parlava Jon: dal momento però che c'è la complicità amantifera, queste valutazioni dovrebbero essere filtrate da chi la condivide.
Altra cosa è valutare uno che insemina random manco fosse granturco.


----------



## JON (3 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti, si parla di tradimento ... e lui scrive:
> _"Poi un incontro casuale con i rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua."
> ...


Si. E' il momento in cui sbatti i denti contro la realtà delle cose e della vita.

Il fatto è che se hai sale in zucca e un minimo di buon senso al tradimento non ci arrivi.
Dovresti valutare la tua situazione ed applicare le scelte idonee ai tuoi bisogni. Ma il tradimento sta li proprio per quello, per evitare di scegliere, o per l'impossibilità di farlo. Tanto che permette, illusoriamente, di poter tenere un piede in due scarpe. Ammetto che abbandonarsi in quel modo premetta una certa superficialità. Ma tant'è.

A questo punto è più che apprezzabile la scelta di coloro che, pur tradendo, esonerano i sentimenti dalle storie.
Ma infondere sentimenti in certe storie non credo sia propriamente una colpa, la definirei piuttosto una cazzata, nel senso di errore. Alquanto grossolano.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io, non perchè voglia continuamente far il bastian contrario...
> ma mi spieghi bene la differenza, tra averli i figli e concepirli, nel mentre?


Perchè non metterei mai al mondo un figlio in un momento in cui per mille motivi la mia coppia rischia di scoppiare.


----------



## Spider (3 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè non metterei mai al mondo un figlio in un momento in cui per mille motivi la mia coppia rischia di scoppiare.


nei figli si trova l'ancora di salvezza.
Molti pur tradendo o essendo traditi, si aggrappano a questo.
tu stai inseme a tuo marito per lui o per i figli?
forse la sua risoluzione è stata la stessa, faccio un figlio,
 mi salverà,
 salverà la mia coppia.


----------



## Palladiano (3 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè non metterei mai al mondo un figlio in un momento in cui per mille motivi la mia coppia rischia di scoppiare.


Perché poi la coppia scoppia e i cocci fanno male al figlio!
Ma al mondo ci sono tanti cretini e alcuni più cretini fanno il figlio "perché li aiuta a superare i problemi di coppia"


----------



## Palladiano (3 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> nei figli si trova l'ancora di salvezza.
> Molti pur tradendo o essendo traditi, si aggrappano a questo.
> tu stai inseme a tuo marito per lui o per i figli?
> forse la sua risoluzione è stata la stessa, faccio un figlio,
> ...


Se così fosse è ancora più stronzo di quanto già lo è


----------



## Spider (3 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Perché poi la coppia scoppia e i cocci fanno male al figlio!
> Ma al mondo ci sono tanti cretini e alcuni più cretini fanno il figlio "perché li aiuta a superare i problemi di coppia"


si, ma ci sono pure i gretini (cit. Fruit...)
che pensano che tutto questo si risolva , senza coinvolgere i figli...
infatti tradiscono dopo averli fatti i figli.
non è la stessa cosa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, ma ci sono pure i gretini (cit. Fruit...)
> che pensano che tutto questo si risolva , senza coinvolgere i figli...
> infatti tradiscono dopo averli fatti i figli.
> non è la stessa cosa?


No, Spider, che arrivi alla stronzata di fare un figlio perchè lui salvi il matrimonio ci sono poche cose al mondo, effettivamente.
Per una serie di motivi assai ampia.


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, ma ci sono pure i gretini (cit. Fruit...)
> che pensano che tutto questo si risolva , senza coinvolgere i figli...
> infatti tradiscono dopo averli fatti i figli.
> non è la stessa cosa?



Ciao

non proprio. Cioè, l'attesa di un figlio è un momento particolare in una coppia. 
Si diviene assieme genitori ... si avvia un progetto ... una quotidianità fuori dalla quotidianità ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> nei figli si trova l'ancora di salvezza.
> Molti pur tradendo o essendo traditi, si aggrappano a questo.
> tu stai inseme a tuo marito per lui o per i figli?
> forse la sua risoluzione è stata la stessa, faccio un figlio,
> ...


Ma lui può averlo fatto con tutte le motivazioni che crede siano il meglio. Per me è il peggio che poteva fare nella situazione in cui era. Soprattutto dichiarando che non ama sua moglie. Tralascio l'amante per un momento
In un momento di crisi l'ultima cosa a cui penserei è quella di mettere al mondo un figlio


----------



## Palladiano (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, Spider, che arrivi alla stronzata di fare un figlio perchè lui salvi il matrimonio ci sono poche cose al mondo, effettivamente.
> Per una serie di motivi assai ampia.


Esattamente. Spider non si può proprio paragonare


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, ma ci sono pure i gretini (cit. Fruit...)
> che pensano che tutto questo si risolva , senza coinvolgere i figli...
> infatti tradiscono dopo averli fatti i figli.
> non è la stessa cosa?


no


----------



## Spider (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, Spider, che arrivi alla stronzata di fare un figlio perchè lui salvi il matrimonio ci sono poche cose al mondo, effettivamente.
> Per una serie di motivi assai ampia.


e secondo voi a lui sarebbe convenuto fare un figlio adesso???
quale cazzo di calcolo ci vedete dietro?
se si è inculato per tutta la vita?
no, dico.
io lo vedo un estremo atto d'amore, una ricerca disperata e forse inutile di salvare qualcosa.
salvare sua moglie, lui e la baracca.
non ci è riuscito.
ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

Ciao

secondo me, non ha neanche realizzato che stava in crisi con la moglie ... 
cioè, per lui la vita poteva continuare benissimo così ... 
È entrato in crisi con se stesso, nel momento che l'amante lo ha lasciato ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> e secondo voi a lui sarebbe convenuto fare un figlio adesso???
> quale cazzo di calcolo ci vedete dietro?
> se si è inculato per tutta la vita?
> no, dico.
> ...


io come un atto di egoismo e inresponsabilità estrema, e anche di codardia


----------



## Palladiano (3 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> e secondo voi a lui sarebbe convenuto fare un figlio adesso???
> quale cazzo di calcolo ci vedete dietro?
> se si è inculato per tutta la vita?
> no, dico.
> ...


Un atto di amore per chi? X se stesso?
Dai spider non puoi crederlo davvero


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> e secondo voi a lui sarebbe convenuto fare un figlio adesso???
> quale cazzo di calcolo ci vedete dietro?
> se si è inculato per tutta la vita?
> no, dico.
> ...



Ciao 

quello che va contro questa tua interpretazione è,
che lui ha detto, che si è sentito "costretto" a fare il figlio ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> e secondo voi a lui sarebbe convenuto fare un figlio adesso???
> quale cazzo di calcolo ci vedete dietro?
> se si è inculato per tutta la vita?
> no, dico.
> ...


ma questo i calcoli manco col pallottoliere riesce a farli.
Magari l'ha fatto senza precauzioni con la moglie qualche volta, sperando che lei non restasse subito incinta.
Cosa vuoi salvare con un figlio? Sei tu che, dal momento che decidi di dargli vita, hai dei doveri verso di lui, mica il contrario. Mica è una ciambella di salvataggio. E' una vita che hai il dovere di salvaguardare.
Di solito dovrebbe essere : prima le donne e i bambini, quando una nave affonda, ma sulla scialuppa, mica a mare.


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, non ha neanche realizzato che stava in crisi con la moglie ...
> cioè, per lui la vita poteva continuare benissimo così ...
> ...


Qui in Italia si dice: "vuole la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca".
Lui stesso ha detto che avrebbe voluto continuare la sua storia d'ammmmore e ha pure pensato di mettere incinta la moglie perchè si è visto costretto, che per me significa "così sta zitta e non rompe più le pall".


----------



## Spider (3 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Un atto di amore per chi? X se stesso?
> Dai spider non puoi crederlo davvero



palladì...basta con le seghe!!!
ragiona col cervello...
hai scopato oggi?????

ma quale atto d'amore verso se stesso...se si è castrato i coglioni a vita!!!!!!
l'atto è tutto esterno.


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Qui in Italia si dice: "vuole la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca".
> Lui stesso ha detto che avrebbe voluto continuare la sua storia d'ammmmore e ha pure pensato di mettere incinta la moglie perchè si è visto costretto, che per me significa "così sta zitta e non rompe più le pall".



Ciao

:up: ... così, l'ho letto pure io.

Da noi si dice, volere il cinquino e il panino. 


sienne


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> e secondo voi a lui sarebbe convenuto fare un figlio adesso???
> quale cazzo di calcolo ci vedete dietro?
> se si è inculato per tutta la vita?
> no, dico.
> ...


A trent'anni? E suvvia, dai, non si può sentire ....


----------



## Palladiano (3 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> palladì...basta con le seghe!!!
> ragiona col cervello...
> hai scopato oggi?????
> 
> ...


Spider lo hai scritto tu che vedi un atto di amore "...per salvare ...lui" cito


----------



## Spider (3 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> A trent'anni? E suvvia, dai, non si può sentire ....



Dio...perchè????
ma cosa cazzo c'entrano i 30 anni, scusa.


----------



## Spider (3 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Spider lo hai scritto tu che vedi un atto di amore "...per salvare ...lui" cito


non solo lui...ma tutto, e per tutto intendo tutto quello che è stato o pensava sarebbe stato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Dio...perchè????
> ma cosa cazzo c'entrano i 30 anni, scusa.


Ragnetto, è che tu hai sempre sta visione grandioso-romantica-eroica di gesti estremi ed estreme sensazioni, animi dibattuti tra ragione e sentimento, cime tempestose sullo sfondo.
Ma la gente perlopiù fa spesso una cosa credendo di farne un'altra.
Infatti poi è venuto quai a chieder consigli, sciorinando la notizia del figlio concepito come secondaria.


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Dio...perchè????
> ma cosa cazzo c'entrano i 30 anni, scusa.


C'entrano. Normalmente uno si da le botte sui cabasisi da solo quando ha molto da perdere, o quando crede di avere molto da perdere.

Questo Marioplano non ha nessuna consapevolezza, si è probabilmente sposato perché "ormai" e cosa avrebbe da "salvare" nella sua testolina confusa *a 30 anni, età in cui molti moltissimi ancora nemmeno ci pensano a sposarsi, figuriamoci fare un figlio per salvare il matrimonio? 
* 
Soprattutto il matrimonio con una donna che non amano, già a 30 anni. Figurati a 50 ....


----------



## Spider (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ragnetto, è che tu hai sempre sta visione grandioso-romantica-eroica di gesti estremi ed estreme sensazioni, animi dibattuti tra ragione e sentimento, cime tempestose sullo sfondo.
> Ma la gente perlopiù fa spesso una cosa credendo di farne un'altra.
> Infatti poi è venuto quai a chieder consigli, sciorinando la notizia del figlio concepito come secondaria.


certo, perchè pensava di avere una umana comprensione...mica la lapidazione,
 che tutti siamo capaci a farla ma poi non vediamo una trave dentro un occhio...il nostro.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> C'entrano. Normalmente uno si da le botte sui cabasisi da solo quando ha molto da perdere, o quando crede di avere molto da perdere.
> 
> Questo Marioplano non ha nessuna consapevolezza, si è probabilmente sposato perché "ormai" e cosa avrebbe da "salvare" nella sua testolina confusa *a 30 anni, età in cui molti moltissimi ancora nemmeno ci pensano a sposarsi, figuriamoci fare un figlio per salvare il matrimonio?
> *
> Soprattutto il matrimonio con una donna che non amano, già a 30 anni. Figurati a 50 ....


quoto


----------



## Spider (3 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> C'entrano. Normalmente uno si da le botte sui cabasisi da solo quando ha molto da perdere, o quando crede di avere molto da perdere.
> 
> Questo Marioplano non ha nessuna consapevolezza, si è probabilmente sposato perché "ormai" e cosa avrebbe da "salvare" nella sua testolina confusa *a 30 anni, età in cui molti moltissimi ancora nemmeno ci pensano a sposarsi, figuriamoci fare un figlio per salvare il matrimonio?
> *
> Soprattutto il matrimonio con una donna che non amano, già a 30 anni. Figurati a 50 ....


senti, la consapevolezza di non amarla è venuta dopo...
almeno mi sembra.
Quest'uomo ha fatto un percorso.
ma almeno lo leggi o ti fermi appena senti odore di... figli?
i figli, sono per voi tema ancestrale.
tutto per i figli.
solo ipocrisia.
ma di cosa lo state accusando almeno vi rendete conto?
negate l'amore.
tra un porno, una bestemmia e un cazzo duro...altro che buttare nello sculaccio.


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non ci capiamo.
> Capisco il work in progress, quello che non potrei mai capire, o meglio accettare, è che un uomo metta incinta un'altra donna, costruisca un progetto di vita, metta in cantiere un figlio con una donna che dice di non amare più(?), consapevolmente, ripeto, *mentre* dice di amare me e di voler stare con me. Questo non è work in progress, questo non è essere travolti da un'insolito destino, questo è essere totalmente amorali, irresponsabili, coglioni inside.
> E io da una persona del genere fuggirei a gambe levate togliendogli pure il saluto, non proverei a convincerlo e a esserne complice.
> Avrei orrore di lui e di me che mi ci sono pure messa assieme, altro che complicità.
> ...


Può darsi.
Ma può darsi anche che la stolta sia rinsavita al momento del "sai, mio amore surreale, la mia consorte è incinta".
E che abbia pensato: assecondiamo il pazzo, cercando si salvare lavoro (pare siano colleghi) e famiglia (che uno così è capace anche di citofonare al maritozzo cornutozzo).
Perchè la bestialità è evidente, ma uno che ragiona così può fare danni ancor più grandi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> senti, la consapevolezza di non amarla è venuta dopo...
> *almeno mi sembra.
> *Quest'uomo ha fatto un percorso.
> ma almeno lo leggi o ti fermi appena senti odore di... figli?
> ...


e ti sembra male, Ragnè. Vai a leggere. Percorso... ma percorso de che, questo ha preso la discesa senza freni. Credeva fosse un video game che alla fine fai reset.


----------



## Palladiano (3 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> senti, la consapevolezza di non amarla è venuta dopo...
> almeno mi sembra.
> Quest'uomo ha fatto un percorso.
> ma almeno lo leggi o ti fermi appena senti odore di... figli?
> ...


Ma scusa lui la ha tradita prima di farci il figlio! Ma dio santo se tradisci e ti dichiari innamorato dell'amante perché ci fai un figlio con tua moglie che non ami?
Per rovinanti la vita come dici tu?
Per salvare un salvabile che non c'è essendo tu dichiaratamente innamorato dell'altra?
Non capisco


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> e secondo voi a lui sarebbe convenuto fare un figlio adesso???
> quale cazzo di calcolo ci vedete dietro?
> se si è inculato per tutta la vita?
> no, dico.
> ...


Ma dalla storia e dal titolo stesso del thread, non ti è chiaro che Mario avrebbe voluto continuare la storia extraconiugale come se niente fosse?
Lui ha ingravidato la inconsapevole cornuta, per tenersela buona. Poi, sorpresissimo, davvero non comprende perchè l'amante - appresa la notizia - gli abbia notificato la disdetta dal mondo degli amori surreali.

Lui voleva continuare come se niente fosse, ed p arrivato qui distrutto da quella che - per lui - è una scelta non condivisa e quasi paradossale, visto l'ammmmore.


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> senti, la consapevolezza di non amarla è venuta dopo...
> almeno mi sembra.
> Quest'uomo ha fatto un percorso.
> ma almeno lo leggi o ti fermi appena senti odore di... figli?
> ...


Spider, tu mi piaci davvero molto, credimi.

E io non sono affatto intervenuta con questo giovane virgulto perché è proprio fuori target anche per i consigli, dal mio punto di vista.

Non l'ho né aggredito, né difeso.

Ma dopo quando la consapevolezza di non amarla? Onestamente quale percorso vedi tu in uno che oggi ha 30 anni, ha un'amante da un anno e mezzo / lei ha due figli, quindi forse è più grande di lui (?), quindi forse si è sposato a max 27 anni (mi rifiuto di credere che abbia iniziato a tradire la moglie già a pochi mesi dal matrimonio) o anche prima.

A me la consapevolezza di non amare il mio primo marito mi è venuta dopo 5 minuti che ho iniziato ad interessarmi ad un altro e sicuramente molto prima di cadere su un cazzo duro, ops mi scusi non l'avevo visto :carneval:

Ha ragione Jon, due piedi in due scarpe, altrochè.


----------



## Horny (3 Novembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ma dalla storia e dal titolo stesso del thread, non ti è chiaro che Mario avrebbe voluto continuare la storia extraconiugale come se niente fosse?
> Lui ha ingravidato la inconsapevole cornuta, per tenersela buona. Poi, sorpresissimo, davvero non comprende perchè l'amante - appresa la notizia - gli abbia notificato la disdetta dal mondo degli amori surreali.
> 
> Lui voleva continuare come se niente fosse, ed p arrivato qui distrutto da quella che - per lui - è una scelta non condivisa e quasi paradossale, visto l'ammmmore.


Si, lui ci spera ancora, mi sa.
ma l'amante si sarà giustamente incazzata.


----------



## disincantata (3 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti, si parla di tradimento ... e lui scrive:
> _"Poi un incontro casuale con i rispettivi coniugi...da li l'inizio della fine da parte sua."
> ...



Puo' essere che l'amante lo abbia scoperto vedendola e non da lui.  Quando uno e' vigliacco lo e' fino in fondo a volte.

Anche a me era parsa strana quella frase riferita all'incontro casuale.


----------



## JON (3 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Spider, tu mi piaci davvero molto, credimi.
> 
> E io non sono affatto intervenuta con questo giovane virgulto perché è proprio fuori target anche per i consigli, dal mio punto di vista.
> 
> ...



Però, forse, si è rincarata un po' troppo la dose.

Capisco anche il perché siano state, in pratica, piuttosto le donne a giudicarlo pesantemente. Cioè, per una donna, vedere il proprio uomo dedicare certe risorse ad un'altra donna e alle proprie pulsioni, sottraendole alla famiglia e comunque al patto della coppia stessa, è sicuramente il peggiore dei tradimenti. Probabilmente, se sapesse, gli direbbe "ah è cosi che stanno le cose, vai pure che qui me la sbrigo da sola". Anche se poi ogni storia è una situazione a se e gli epiloghi possono essere ben diversi. In un simile contesto, uno tira avanti il carretto, l'altro divaga e si affida al tradimento non a caso. Dato peraltro che lui sembrerebbe "subire" questo rapporto, prova ne è l'aver fatto un figlio essenzialmente per il volere di lei. Insomma, a queste condizioni, per voi, non se ne parla nemmeno...in pratica un uomo inutile.

Voi direte che non glielo a prescritto il medico, e va bene. Ma non bisogna neanche immedesimarsi in quella situazione, tanto da non voler nemmeno intervenire perché troppo distante dalle proprie vedute e da non comprendere anche che quest'uomo, nel marasma di pensieri che lo investono, dice anche che vorrebbe tirarsi fuori da quella situazione ma che non sente di esserne capace.

Intanto ci ha sbattuto il muso e mi pare abbia già compreso che i piedi in due scarpe, anche se ce li ha messi, non può tenerceli. L'amante, poi, gli ha già dato prova di come vanno imbroccate certe scelte, oltre che una dimostrazione di buon senso. 

Qui l'unica cosa che mi stona è il fatto che lui subisce l'amante come ha fatto con la moglie. Ad un certo punto la lezione la impari e devi fare delle scelte che, seppur dettate dal contesto, siano autonome. Però, ci tengo a ricordare, che ha anche ammesso di non farcela. Per carità, si sente che il suo egoismo domina tutto il discorso, ma bisognerebbe aiutarlo a fare chiarezza. Perché a condannarlo non ce ne bisogno, sta già messo male. Senza considerare che se la moglie sapesse potrebbe essere un inferno senza uscita.



Mario V ha detto:


> Salve a tutti mi chiamo Mario e volevo sfogarmi un po con voi....
> 
> ...E' stato bello,sarebbe potuto essere bello ma la realtà è che ci sono due coniugi e 3 figli in mezzo, la pazzia è stata fatta lo so ma ora come uscirsene? Da dove ricominciare? Sono in uno stato confusionale da paura. Non voglio cancellare quello che è stato ma devo guardare in faccia la realtà! Io chiedo un vostro aiuto, un consiglio, un qualcosa da dove ripartire almeno per ritrovare la serenità...


----------



## JON (3 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Puo' essere che l'amante lo abbia scoperto vedendola e non da lui*.  Quando uno e' vigliacco lo e' fino in fondo a volte.
> 
> Anche a me era parsa strana quella frase riferita all'incontro casuale.


Ma non credo, dai. Dopo una storia di un anno e mezzo?

Sarà stata la realtà che si concretizzava che l'ha fatta sterzare.


----------



## Palladiano (3 Novembre 2014)

A me ha fatto incazzare la storia del figlio. 4 parole in croce in pagine di thread.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Novembre 2014)

*Mario V*

Io ti dico una cosa: la tua amante si è stancata di te, e il suo "scendere coi piedi per terra" non dipende dalla sua saggezza (!?), ma solo dal fatto che si è stancata di te. La "mancanza di prospettive future" c'era anche prima che tu concepissi una creatura con tua moglie, dai retta... 
Sì, perché a lei che tu abbia un figlio da una donna che non ha rispettato prima, non fa sì che cominci a rispettarla poi, perché diventa una madre; cioè: se così fosse, sarebbe proprio una campionessa di ipocrisia.
Insomma, la tua amante semplicemente non ti vuole più, perché si è stancata di te, non per scrupoli morali che non le competono proprio, vista la situazione di prima che tu diventassi padre.
Lascia stare l'amore surreale, vah... ti tira l'uccello e gli hai dato un po' di felicità. Tu l'amore non sai dove sta di casa, a trent'anni è anche possibile non saperlo proprio ancora riconoscere, anche se è triste, ma tant'è.
Tanto per cominciare, quindi, comincia a fare questo ordine mentale:

1. Mi sono messo con la collega perché mi tirava
2. Lei si è messa con me perché le tirava
3. L'amore non so cosa sia e devo smettere di parlarne
4. Ho sposato un'amica 
5. Sta per arrivarmi un figlio.
6. La sola cosa che ho è un figlio, del cui benessere sono già ora totalmente responsabile.

Questo il primo reset che hai da fare, per conto mio.
Tutto, ma proprio tutto il resto, compreso il rapporto con la tua amica moglie è molto ma molto in secondo piano.
Ciao.


----------



## Eratò (3 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ti dico una cosa: la tua amante si è stancata di te, e il suo "scendere coi piedi per terra" non dipende dalla sua saggezza (!?), ma solo dal fatto che si è stancata di te. La "mancanza di prospettive future" c'era anche prima che tu concepissi una creatura con tua moglie, dai retta...
> Sì, perché a lei che tu abbia un figlio da una donna che non ha rispettato prima, non fa sì che cominci a rispettarla poi, perché diventa una madre; cioè: se così fosse, sarebbe proprio una campionessa di ipocrisia.
> Insomma, la tua amante semplicemente non ti vuole più, perché si è stancata di te, non per scrupoli morali che non le competono proprio, vista la situazione di prima che tu diventassi padre.
> Lascia stare l'amore surreale, vah... ti tira l'uccello e gli hai dato un po' di felicità. Tu l'amore non sai dove sta di casa, a trent'anni è anche possibile non saperlo proprio ancora riconoscere, anche se è triste, ma tant'è.
> ...


Meglio di come l'ha espresso Fantastica non si puo' esprimere...


----------



## disincantata (3 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma non credo, dai. Dopo una storia di un anno e mezzo?
> 
> Sarà stata la realtà che si concretizzava che l'ha fatta sterzare.



Pero' quelle due righe sono  interpretabili anche in quel senso.


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Però, forse, *si è rincarata un po' troppo la dose*.
> 
> Capisco anche il perché siano state, in pratica, piuttosto le donne a giudicarlo pesantemente. Cioè, per una donna, vedere il proprio uomo dedicare certe risorse ad un'altra donna e alle proprie pulsioni, sottraendole alla famiglia e comunque al patto della coppia stessa, è sicuramente il peggiore dei tradimenti. Probabilmente, se sapesse, gli direbbe "ah è cosi che stanno le cose, vai pure che qui me la sbrigo da sola". Anche se poi ogni storia è una situazione a se e gli epiloghi possono essere ben diversi. *In un simile contesto, uno tira avanti il carretto, l'altro divaga e si affida al tradimento non a caso*. Dato peraltro che lui sembrerebbe "subire" questo rapporto, prova ne è l'aver fatto un figlio essenzialmente per il volere di lei. Insomma, a queste condizioni, per voi, non se ne parla nemmeno...*in pratica un uomo inutile*.
> 
> ...


Jon, in generale sono d'accordo con te. Mi spiace che tu abbia quotato un mio post per affermare che si è rincarata la dose. Io non intervengo mai nè per cazziare nè per confortare. Al limite - se posso - cerco di aiutare alla chiarezza. In questo caso faccio un po' fatica semplicemente perchè lui non è ancora pronto ad un percorso di consapevolezza che vada oltre la certezza che la sua amante ha chiuso e che c'è un bambino in arrivo.

Non credo sia pronto a ragionare su cosa prova per sua moglie, o cosa vuole dalla vita, come giustamente sottolinei tu stesso. Per quanto riguarda il rosso, io credo che la tua analisi sia impeccabile, ma che questo non possa accadere (o non dovrebbe accadere) dopo pochi anni o pochi mesi di matrimonio.

E se gli anni di matrimonio sono più di 4 o 5 si sono sposati troppo presto, accidenti!

Certo, non è in grado di tirarsi fuori da solo da questa confusione. Ma deve farlo, perchè ogni soluzione al problema che non venga da lui stesso sarà sempre un ripiego e - a 30 anni - non porterà a niente di buono.


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Meglio di come l'ha espresso Fantastica non si puo' esprimere...


Mi sento di condividere ....


----------



## JON (4 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Jon, in generale sono d'accordo con te. Mi spiace che tu abbia quotato un mio post per affermare che si è rincarata la dose. Io non intervengo mai nè per cazziare nè per confortare. Al limite - se posso - cerco di aiutare alla chiarezza. In questo caso faccio un po' fatica semplicemente perchè lui non è ancora pronto ad un percorso di consapevolezza che vada oltre la certezza che la sua amante ha chiuso e che c'è un bambino in arrivo.
> 
> Non credo sia pronto a ragionare su cosa prova per sua moglie, o cosa vuole dalla vita, come giustamente sottolinei tu stesso. Per quanto riguarda il rosso, io credo che la tua analisi sia impeccabile*, ma che questo non possa accadere (o non dovrebbe accadere) dopo pochi anni o pochi mesi di matrimonio.*
> 
> ...


Per carità, prendevo solo spunto dal tuo post.
Sul neretto sono pienamente d'accordo, anzi penso che sia il nodo cruciale. Non ci si può disamorare in cosi breve tempo, quando c'è vero amore i tempi sono decisamente altri. Poi, dato che non ne parla è probabile che non l'abbia mai amata veramente. E potrebbero anche essersi sposati troppo presto, anche se è relativo.


----------



## LDS (4 Novembre 2014)

porca puttana.

non leggo il confessionale da una decina di giorni e tombo su questa storia che è raccapricciante.
non aggiungerò assolutamente nulla alla moltitudine di commenti già fatti.

l'unica cosa che mi preme veramente sapere, il tarlo nel cervello, non so, chiamiamola coscienza; 
Mario, porca puttana, nel mentre tua moglie ti diceva: vienimi dentro, facciamo un figlio, ti amo, sei la mia vita, fortifichiamo il nostro matrimonio, vedrai, saremo una famiglia finalmente, sei l'uomo dei miei sogni, vienimi dentro, facciamo una famiglia, sei il numero 1; mentre ti diceva queste cose, tu a che stracazzo pensavi?
e soprattutto, cosa le hai risposto?

questa è la prima domanda a cui vorrei una risposta, giusto per sapere cosa ti passava nel cervello.

successivamente avrei la seconda, pronta a seguire.

nel momento in cui tua moglie, la donna che hai sposato e che hai giurato di amare e di rispettare nel bene e nel male, nel momento in cui quella donna ti guarda sorridente, in lacrime magari, con orgoglio, amore, paura, stress, ansia, ma gioia emozione e soprattutto vita, ti dice che diventerete una famiglia.
in quel momento cosa hai pensato, e soprattutto, cosa le hai risposto?

quando avrò una risposta a queste due semplicissime domande, ti dirò cosa penso su quello che hai scritto.

perché adesso avrei solo insulti di proporzioni bibliche.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ti dico una cosa: la tua amante si è stancata di te, e il suo "scendere coi piedi per terra" non dipende dalla sua saggezza (!?), ma solo dal fatto che si è stancata di te. La "mancanza di prospettive future" c'era anche prima che tu concepissi una creatura con tua moglie, dai retta...
> Sì, perché a lei che tu abbia un figlio da una donna che non ha rispettato prima, non fa sì che cominci a rispettarla poi, perché diventa una madre; cioè: se così fosse, sarebbe proprio una campionessa di ipocrisia.
> Insomma, la tua amante semplicemente non ti vuole più, perché si è stancata di te, non per scrupoli morali che non le competono proprio, vista la situazione di prima che tu diventassi padre.
> Lascia stare l'amore surreale, vah... ti tira l'uccello e gli hai dato un po' di felicità. Tu l'amore non sai dove sta di casa, a trent'anni è anche possibile non saperlo proprio ancora riconoscere, anche se è triste, ma tant'è.
> ...


Quoto. 

Può darsi anche che l'amante (da madre) si sia messa nei panni della moglie incinta e si sia tirata indietro.


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ti dico una cosa: la tua amante si è stancata di te, e il suo "scendere coi piedi per terra" non dipende dalla sua saggezza (!?), ma solo dal fatto che si è stancata di te. La "mancanza di prospettive future" c'era anche prima che tu concepissi una creatura con tua moglie, dai retta...
> Sì, perché a lei che tu abbia un figlio da una donna che non ha rispettato prima, non fa sì che cominci a rispettarla poi, perché diventa una madre; cioè: se così fosse, sarebbe proprio una campionessa di ipocrisia.
> Insomma, la tua amante semplicemente non ti vuole più, perché si è stancata di te, non per scrupoli morali che non le competono proprio, vista la situazione di prima che tu diventassi padre.
> Lascia stare l'amore surreale, vah... ti tira l'uccello e gli hai dato un po' di felicità. Tu l'amore non sai dove sta di casa, a trent'anni è anche possibile non saperlo proprio ancora riconoscere, anche se è triste, ma tant'è.
> ...


:up:


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Sei stato con una greca?! E hai visitato Sivota?Io sto da quelle part ma piu vicino a Lefkada....Allora ci conosci bene noi greci che pazzi che siamo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Io andavo sempre a Lefkada, prendevamo casa a Tsoukalades.
Sono passato per Sivota ma me la ricordo niente.
Ho alloggiato a Mitikas, Paleros.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma smettetela di confondere la passione per la bernarda con l'amore della vita. Tromba e taci.


Da incorniciare.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Ciao Sole grazie per la risposta. La gravidanza comunque l'ho vissuta e sono emozionato di come va avanti e di come interagisco con il pancione e mio figlio all'interno. Non mi rimarrà proprio nulla.
> Attrazione fisica? Si ma non solo, purtroppo dopo anni insieme alcune cose si danno per scontate e mancano...il resto viene da se. Non sto qui a raccontare tutta la mia storia ma alcune mancanze ce le ho sempre avute anche di fiducia o stima e non ho mai avuto il coraggio di affrontarle o comunque ho sempre sperato tutto potesse migliorare. Questo ha fatto si che al momento x mi sono fiondato su chi mi ha fatto sentire cosi. *Purtroppo non sono stato capace di resistere*.



Come tanti.
In certi casi tradire è sintomo di debolezza.
Ci si abbandona senza troppo ragionar di quanto male si può fare agli altri, ma pensando solo a quanto bene ci fa star in quel momento.
E' che a una cosa che fa stare bene non è facile saper rinunciare.
Tieniti la cosa per te, non farla mai venire a galla, potresti solo far del male a tua moglie.
E cerca col tempo di ridimensionarla senza troppi rimpianti.
Impara a essere anche un po' altruista e a pensar meno a te stesso.
Facile a dirsi, vero?
Lo so che è difficile, e che vorresti avere tutto.
Ma ragiona: hai comunque avuto abbastanza.
Se vuoi, razionalmente, puoi rinunciarci.
Lo fai per non far male alla madre dei tuoi figli.
Le devi molto, credimi.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ma dalla storia e dal titolo stesso del thread, non ti è chiaro che Mario avrebbe voluto continuare la storia extraconiugale come se niente fosse?
> Lui ha ingravidato la inconsapevole cornuta, per tenersela buona. Poi, sorpresissimo, davvero non comprende perchè l'amante - appresa la notizia - gli abbia notificato la disdetta dal mondo degli amori surreali.
> 
> Lui voleva continuare come se niente fosse, ed p arrivato qui distrutto da quella che - per lui - è una scelta non condivisa e quasi paradossale, visto l'ammmmore.


Ho letto poco ma l'interpretazione ci sta.
:up:


----------



## Circe (5 Novembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> porca puttana.
> 
> non leggo il confessionale da una decina di giorni e tombo su questa storia che è raccapricciante.
> non aggiungerò assolutamente nulla alla moltitudine di commenti già fatti.
> ...


Avrei voluto far leggere a mio marito il tuo commento. Visto che anche il mio scopava con la mia amica prima, mentre e dopo la mia gravidanza. MA loro sono "presi" e "corrotti" tanto che il cervello non funziona.....sai cosa ha risposto a me? Eravate due situazioni diverse...quando ero con te , tu eri il massimo e il meglio che in quel momento potessi avere. Quando stavo con lei era sesso. Puro sesso e nella mia mente pensavo di non toglierti niente. 
che dire. 
Se dovessi farlo io un giorno, so già che risposta dare.....


----------



## Divì (5 Novembre 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Avrei voluto far leggere a mio marito il tuo commento. Visto che anche il mio scopava con la mia amica prima, mentre e dopo la mia gravidanza. MA loro sono "presi" e "corrotti" tanto che il cervello non funziona.....sai cosa ha risposto a me? Eravate due situazioni diverse...quando ero con te , tu eri il massimo e il meglio che in quel momento potessi avere. Quando stavo con lei era sesso. Puro sesso e nella mia mente pensavo di non toglierti niente.
> che dire.
> Se dovessi farlo io un giorno, so già che risposta dare.....


Io questa cosa la chiedo continuamente.
Probabilmente trovo insoddisfacente la risposta
Ma credo che la trovi insoddisfacente pure lui, perché non si meraviglia nè si scoccia di sentirserla rifare:
cosa pensavi, cosa ti passava per la testa?

E nel tentativo di rispondere, ci aggiunge una sua domanda: come ho fatto? come ho potuto?

Quando questa domanda è comparsa nei suoi discorsi ho capito che il suo cammino era compiuto e potevo dedicarmi al mio.

Ciao Circe


----------



## disincantata (5 Novembre 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Avrei voluto far leggere a mio marito il tuo commento. Visto che anche il mio scopava con la mia amica prima,
> 
> mentre e dopo la mia gravidanza.
> 
> ...



Spero arrivi presto quel giorno.  Come tu abbia fatto a sopportare anche questo non me lo spiego, mi era sfuggito.


----------



## Palladiano (5 Novembre 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Avrei voluto far leggere a mio marito il tuo commento. Visto che anche il mio scopava con la mia amica prima, mentre e dopo la mia gravidanza. MA loro sono "presi" e "corrotti" tanto che il cervello non funziona.....sai cosa ha risposto a me? Eravate due situazioni diverse...quando ero con te , tu eri il massimo e il meglio che in quel momento potessi avere. Quando stavo con lei era sesso. Puro sesso e nella mia mente pensavo di non toglierti niente.
> che dire.
> Se dovessi farlo io un giorno, so già che risposta dare.....


Bah! Ci sono uomini in giro davvero riprovevoli


----------



## Horny (5 Novembre 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Avrei voluto far leggere a mio marito il tuo commento. Visto che anche il mio scopava con la mia amica prima, mentre e dopo la mia gravidanza. MA loro sono "presi" e "corrotti" tanto che il cervello non funziona.....sai cosa ha risposto a me? Eravate due situazioni diverse...quando ero con te , tu eri il massimo e il meglio che in quel momento potessi avere. Quando stavo con lei era sesso. Puro sesso e nella mia mente pensavo di non toglierti niente.
> che dire.
> Se dovessi farlo io un giorno, so già che risposta dare.....


direi che....quella di tuo marito è una risposta che mi lascia senza parole.
non so come tu possa sopportare anche solo di rivolgergli la parola.
pensava di non toglierti niente?
Era puro sesso????
mahhhh......assurdo


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Novembre 2014)

Bella Circè!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Novembre 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Avrei voluto far leggere a mio marito il tuo commento. Visto che anche il mio scopava con la mia amica prima, mentre e dopo la mia gravidanza. MA loro sono "presi" e "corrotti" tanto che il cervello non funziona.....sai cosa ha risposto a me? Eravate due situazioni diverse...quando ero con te , tu eri il massimo e il meglio che in quel momento potessi avere. Quando stavo con lei era sesso. Puro sesso e nella mia mente pensavo di non toglierti niente.
> che dire.
> Se dovessi farlo io un giorno, so già che risposta dare.....


Se togliamo il discorso gravidanza e applichiamo la frase di tuo marito ad un tradimento, ecco quella È La Risposta. 

Se esiste un movente giusto dovrebbe essere quello. Gravidanza a parte, il fatto che lui abbia saputo scindere il suo amore e il suo arrapamento non è negativo: qui leggiamo continuamente di gente che scambia la collega infoiata per l'anima gemella e disfa famiglie, infierisce su bambini, ecc..

Tradimento vero è progettare una famiglia e una vita assieme ad X mentre si vive nella famiglia costituita assieme ad Y.


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se togliamo il discorso gravidanza e applichiamo la frase di tuo marito ad un tradimento, ecco quella È La Risposta.
> 
> Se esiste un movente giusto dovrebbe essere quello. Gravidanza a parte, il fatto che lui abbia saputo scindere il suo amore e il suo arrapamento non è negativo: qui leggiamo continuamente di gente che scambia la collega infoiata per l'anima gemella e disfa famiglie, infierisce su bambini, ecc..
> 
> Tradimento vero è progettare una famiglia e una vita assieme ad X mentre si vive nella famiglia costituita assieme ad Y.


con lei era solo sesso non mi pare una risposta rara nei tradimenti....:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2014)

*Che differenza c'è?*

Infatti Minerva.
Volevo aprire un thread ma, visto che Mario si è risentito (povero!) possiamo continuare qui.
Che differenza c'è?
Che differenza c'è tra Mario che tradisce la moglie incinta (o la mette incinta durante) e la sua amante e tutti voi che l'avete fatto o lo fate in costanza di matrimonio con figli?
In fin dei conti una gravidanza è un bambino che ancora non avete visto e la moglie incinta è solo quella compagna/fidanzata che fino a poco prima era più snella.
Ma quando i figli già ci sono li avete visti. Sono quelli fragili che avete dovuto vegliare e consolare quando hanno messo i denti, sono quelli che avete visto cominciare a camminare, quelli che vi hanno detto papà, mamma, quelli che avete dovuto calmare per un palloncino scoppiato e la moglie (o il marito) è quella persona con cui avete creato la famiglia.
Forse dopo dovete molto di più a questa persona, magari anche riconoscenza per le volte che ha consolato voi e amore per tutto quello che avete condiviso, forse dopo dovreste avere più senso di responsabilità.
Il fatto è che chi tradisce dice di essersi sentito dato per scontato ma in realtà ha dato per scontato il tradito e la famiglia e tutto quello di prezioso e unico che si può trovarvi.


----------



## Palladiano (6 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti Minerva.
> Volevo aprire un thread ma, visto che Mario si è risentito (povero!) possiamo continuare qui.
> Che differenza c'è?
> Che differenza c'è tra Mario che tradisce la moglie incinta (o la mette incinta durante) e la sua amante e tutti voi che l'avete fatto o lo fate in costanza di matrimonio con figli?
> ...


Infatti, brunetta. può ben succedere che un amore finisca e non si può stare assieme solo per i figli. ma in tal caso la soluzione non dovrebbe essere il tradimento, ma affrontare i fatti e trarne le conseguenze.
Guarda stando qui ho imparato a "capire" certi tradimenti. di chi ha lottato tanto tempo per salvare il rapporto o magari registrarlo, rinnovarlo, ma senza esito per l'ottusità dell'altra parte. li ho capiti e davvero non avrei mai pensato di riuscirci. ma anche questi tradimenti hanno un punto debole che è il fatto che dicono di cercare  fuori per star bene in casa, ma è una calma, una pace, un bene artificiale.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti Minerva.
> Volevo aprire un thread ma, visto che Mario si è risentito (povero!) possiamo continuare qui.
> Che differenza c'è?
> Che differenza c'è tra Mario che tradisce la moglie incinta (o la mette incinta durante) e la sua amante e tutti voi che l'avete fatto o lo fate in costanza di matrimonio con figli?
> ...


La differna è enorme e se non la vedi è impossibile spiegarlo
e sinceramente ma oggi forse non è la mia giornata è ora che come si fanno distinzioni per i traditi lo si faccia anche per i traditori. Non siam tutti incapaci di intendere di volere e capisco che è normale anche non credere mai a quello che vi viene detto. Ognuno ha la sua esperienza. Il marito di Circe è stato sicuramente uno stronzo. Il fatto che abbia messo incinta la moglie mentre aveva un'amante. Al posto di Circe l'avrei fanculizzato e lei è una di quelle che come Diletta mi da salire la carogna. Ma se devo scegliere tra il ragionamento che fa suo marito, che non mi sembra minimizzi niente è ha ben chiaro cosa era l'altra è un Appassionato o un Mario V o la moglie di Strark o il marito di Diletta non ho dubbi sul fatto che "apprezzo" molto di più lui.
in sintesi e tanto per cambiare quoto President
si può assolutamente evitare di tradire ma se lo si fa c'è assolutamente modo e modo
E anche la tua ultima frase non è pronunciata da tutti


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Infatti, brunetta. può ben succedere che un amore finisca e non si può stare assieme solo per i figli. ma in tal caso la soluzione non dovrebbe essere il tradimento, ma affrontare i fatti e trarne le conseguenze.
> Guarda stando qui ho imparato a "capire" certi tradimenti. di chi ha lottato tanto tempo per salvare il rapporto o magari registrarlo, rinnovarlo, ma senza esito per l'ottusità dell'altra parte. li ho capiti e davvero non avrei mai pensato di riuscirci. ma anche questi tradimenti hanno un punto debole che è il fatto che dicono di cercare  fuori per star bene in casa, ma è una calma, una pace, un bene artificiale.


La separazione è dolorosa, scomoda, impoverente ma rispettosa.
Il resto è fuffa.


Edit: mi taglia sempre l'inizio


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La differna è enorme e se non la vedi è impossibile spiegarlo
> e sinceramente ma oggi forse non è la mia giornata è ora che come si fanno distinzioni per i traditi lo si faccia anche per i traditori. Non siam tutti incapaci di intendere di volere e capisco che è normale anche non credere mai a quello che vi viene detto. Ognuno ha la sua esperienza. Il marito di Circe è stato sicuramente uno stronzo. Il fatto che abbia messo incinta la moglie mentre aveva un'amante. Al posto di Circe l'avrei fanculizzato e lei è una di quelle che come Diletta mi da salire la carogna. Ma se devo scegliere tra il ragionamento che fa suo marito, che non mi sembra minimizzi niente è ha ben chiaro cosa era l'altra è un Appassionato o un Mario V o la moglie di Strark o il marito di Diletta non ho dubbi sul fatto che "apprezzo" molto di più lui.
> in sintesi e tanto per cambiare quoto President
> si può assolutamente evitare di tradire ma se lo si fa c'è assolutamente modo e modo
> E anche la tua ultima frase non è pronunciata da tutti


Il marito di Circe lo prenderemmo tutti a mazzate e chi per una fesseria distrugge un matrimonio a schiaffoni e calci nel culo.
Ma la questione posta non era questa.
La questione è che tutti, anche traditori e pure professionisti, si sono scagliati su Mario.
Non che Mario non si meriti schiaffoni e calci in culo, se li merita, ma la differenza tra chi tradisce la moglie incinta e chi lo fa dopo un paio di figli non la vedo così evidente da giustificare questa lapidazione virtuale da chi non è senza peccato.
Chi tradisce può anche non dire che si è sentito dato per scontato o trascurato ecc ma è certo che ha dato per scontato chi restava a casa, non valutando il valore del condiviso (se non il mutuo per alcuni).


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il marito di Circe lo prenderemmo tutti a mazzate e chi per una fesseria distrugge un matrimonio a schiaffoni e calci nel culo.
> Ma la questione posta non era questa.
> La questione è che tutti, anche traditori e pure professionisti, si sono scagliati su Mario.
> Non che Mario non si meriti schiaffoni e calci in culo, se li merita, ma la differenza tra chi tradisce la moglie incinta e chi lo fa dopo un paio di figli non la vedo così evidente da giustificare questa lapidazione virtuale da chi non è senza peccato.
> Chi tradisce può anche non dire che si è sentito dato per scontato o trascurato ecc ma è certo che ha dato per scontato chi restava a casa, non valutando il valore del condiviso (se non il mutuo per alcuni).


Ribadisco per me la differenza è più che evidente
non costruisci una famiglia quando sai che con al testa sei da un'altra parte
Soprwttutto perchė non sei il marito di Diletta o Lothar, ma uno che dici di essere innamorato di un'altra e di non amare tua moglie.
sull'ultima frase sempre come sopra.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ribadisco per me la differenza è più che evidente
> non costruisci una famiglia quando sai che con al testa sei da un'altra parte
> Soprwttutto perchė non sei il marito di Diletta o Lothar, ma uno che dici di essere innamorato di un'altra e di non amare tua moglie.
> sull'ultima frase sempre come sopra.


Se si dà il giusto valore non si tradisce mai.
Mario ha fatto una fesseria come tanti altri.
Non capisco l'accanimento esclusivo.


----------



## Nicka (6 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il marito di Circe lo prenderemmo tutti a mazzate e chi per una fesseria distrugge un matrimonio a schiaffoni e calci nel culo.
> Ma la questione posta non era questa.
> La questione è che tutti, anche traditori e pure professionisti, si sono scagliati su Mario.
> Non che Mario non si meriti schiaffoni e calci in culo, se li merita, ma la differenza tra chi tradisce la moglie incinta e chi lo fa dopo un paio di figli non la vedo così evidente da giustificare questa lapidazione virtuale da chi non è senza peccato.
> Chi tradisce può anche non dire che si è sentito dato per scontato o trascurato ecc ma è certo che ha dato per scontato chi restava a casa, non valutando il valore del condiviso (se non il mutuo per alcuni).


Non ho questa esperienza e sinceramente spero di non vivere mai una situazione simile.
Però a sensazione sento più o meno empatia per le persone e per le situazioni.
Può capitare di tradire, può succedere che venga meno la passione, l'amore, succede anche che no, certe cose rimangano, credo che le variabili siano tantissime.
Quello che personalmente mi colpisce particolarmente è il discorso figli...quando una coppia si ama, si unisce in sacro vincolo e comincia a formare una famiglia. INSIEME cercano la completezza in un figlio, che può essere più o meno deciso, più o meno capitato, ma pur sempre voluto. Un minimo atto di coscienza ci vuole. Passano anni, i bambini crescono, il rapporto cambia...ad alcuni va bene, in altri casi succede che ci siano incidenti di percorso (passatemi un attimo il termine), succede il patatrac. Ma la storia iniziale, il ricercare la felicità insieme, il costruire una famiglia, l'avere figli...tutte queste cose sono la base. E tutte queste cose sono volute da entrambe le parti. Non si rinnega niente, c'è unione di intenti, c'è veramente la coppia come organismo unico.

Capitano però quei casi di coppie che si formano su basi che non si capiscono bene, dove magari la parte "forte" è solo una, che decide per entrambi. E leggi di trentenni che si sposano "perchè si deve", che mettono al mondo figli "perchè si deve" visto che hanno la pressione di non sa chi e di non si sa cosa. 
E allora ti chiedi: come fai a sposarti e trovare un'amante e magari nel frattempo metti incinta pure tua moglie? E hai pure coraggio di dire che ami l'amante.

Sono queste le cose che mi vengono da pensare.
E' vero, i figli ci sono in ogni caso, i matrimoni ci sono in ogni caso, ma sono le premesse che sono diverse e sono proprio quello che io personalmente vado a vedere.
Non provo empatia per i secondi casi, nessuno obbliga nessuno a stare insieme e a mettere al mondo creature che non hanno alcuna colpa e rischiano pure di soffrire il rapporto dei genitori.
Sì, ogni figlio rischia di soffrire per il rapporto dei genitori, ma porca di quella porca c'è una bella differenza tra il progettare insieme una vita insieme e fare il possibile per riuscire ad averla e vivere vittima del sistema e lasciarsi trasportare dagli eventi senza essere vero protagonista della propria vita.


----------



## Palladiano (6 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il marito di Circe lo prenderemmo tutti a mazzate e chi per una fesseria distrugge un matrimonio a schiaffoni e calci nel culo.
> Ma la questione posta non era questa.
> La questione è che tutti, anche traditori e pure professionisti, si sono scagliati su Mario.
> Non che Mario non si meriti schiaffoni e calci in culo, se li merita, ma la differenza tra chi tradisce la moglie incinta e chi lo fa dopo un paio di figli non la vedo così evidente da giustificare questa lapidazione virtuale da chi non è senza peccato.
> Chi tradisce può anche non dire che si è sentito dato per scontato o trascurato ecc ma è certo che ha dato per scontato chi restava a casa, non valutando il valore del condiviso (se non il mutuo per alcuni).


però su questo non sono d'accordo. mettere al mondo un figlio è quasi sempre (non sempre) il frutto di una scelta, di un progetto comune e del conseguente impegno. Ciò dovrebbe presupporre una certa stabilità della coppia e chiarezza di sentimenti. pertanto secondo me c'è un doppio tradimento nel concepire un figlio mentre si ha l'amante.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si dà il giusto valore non si tradisce mai.
> Mario ha fatto una fesseria come tanti altri.
> Non capisco l'accanimento esclusivo.


No ha fatto una fesserie ben peggiore per quel che mi riguarda
sulla prima frase mi tengo i miei dubbi ma capisco il tuo punto di vista


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho questa esperienza e sinceramente spero di non vivere mai una situazione simile.
> Però a sensazione sento più o meno empatia per le persone e per le situazioni.
> Può capitare di tradire, può succedere che venga meno la passione, l'amore, succede anche che no, certe cose rimangano, credo che le variabili siano tantissime.
> Quello che personalmente mi colpisce particolarmente è il discorso figli...quando una coppia si ama, si unisce in sacro vincolo e comincia a formare una famiglia. INSIEME cercano la completezza in un figlio, che può essere più o meno deciso, più o meno capitato, ma pur sempre voluto. Un minimo atto di coscienza ci vuole. Passano anni, i bambini crescono, il rapporto cambia...ad alcuni va bene, in altri casi succede che ci siano incidenti di percorso (passatemi un attimo il termine), succede il patatrac. Ma la storia iniziale, il ricercare la felicità insieme, il costruire una famiglia, l'avere figli...tutte queste cose sono la base. E tutte queste cose sono volute da entrambe le parti. Non si rinnega niente, c'è unione di intenti, c'è veramente la coppia come organismo unico.
> ...


Standing ovation
da incorniciare


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

però capisco quello che vuol dire brunetta che io brutalmente so di semplificare.
in fondo tradire quando i figli li hai da un pezzo e li ami da morire, correndo pure il rischio di deluderli (lo so, partiamo sempre dal presupposto che il tradimento non si scopra...però...)perché deve rislutare meno grave rispetto ad uno che sta per nascere?
sembrerebbe il contrario a pensarci bene


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

potremmo anche dire non rischi di rovinarla se hai la testa sul collo (sempre in teoria, ovviamente)





farfalla ha detto:


> Ribadisco per me la differenza è più che evidente
> non costruisci una famiglia quando sai che con al testa sei da un'altra parte
> Soprwttutto perchė non sei il marito di Diletta o Lothar, ma uno che dici di essere innamorato di un'altra e di non amare tua moglie.
> sull'ultima frase sempre come sopra.


----------



## Nicka (6 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però capisco quello che vuol dire brunetta che io brutalmente so di semplificare.
> in fondo tradire quando i figli li hai da un pezzo e li ami da morire, correndo pure il rischio di deluderli (lo so, partiamo sempre dal presupposto che il tradimento non si scopra...però...)perché deve rislutare meno grave rispetto ad uno che sta per nascere?
> sembrerebbe il contrario a pensarci bene


A prescindere dal fatto che un tradimento colpisce inevitabilmente i figli quando ci sono, ma un tradimento riguarda la coppia, non i figli.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho questa esperienza e sinceramente spero di non vivere mai una situazione simile.
> Però a sensazione sento più o meno empatia per le persone e per le situazioni.
> Può capitare di tradire, può succedere che venga meno la passione, l'amore, succede anche che no, certe cose rimangano, credo che le variabili siano tantissime.
> Quello che personalmente mi colpisce particolarmente è il discorso figli...quando una coppia si ama, si unisce in sacro vincolo e comincia a formare una famiglia. INSIEME cercano la completezza in un figlio, che può essere più o meno deciso, più o meno capitato, ma pur sempre voluto. Un minimo atto di coscienza ci vuole. Passano anni, i bambini crescono, il rapporto cambia...ad alcuni va bene, in altri casi succede che ci siano incidenti di percorso (passatemi un attimo il termine), succede il patatrac. Ma la storia iniziale, il ricercare la felicità insieme, il costruire una famiglia, l'avere figli...tutte queste cose sono la base. E tutte queste cose sono volute da entrambe le parti. Non si rinnega niente, c'è unione di intenti, c'è veramente la coppia come organismo unico.
> ...


Probabilmente solo chi ha il mio problema di "eterno presente" o di "passato>presente", non so come definirlo, può capire cosa intendo.
Concordo sulla grave irresponsabilità di Mario.
Ma io vedo grave irresponsabilità anche dopo.
L'euforia, l'emozionalità non so se le vivo come una costante o se vivo come una costante l'assunzione di responsabilità.
Si inizia una storia e si ha un figlio con l'entusiasmo, con l'emozione ma questa, che diventa una scelta razionale, per me comporta un'assunzione di responsabilità che è permanente e che rende permanente l'emozione e la conferma giorno per giorno della scelta razionale.
Evidentemente sono strana io. Infatti non vivo separazione tra razionalità ed emotività, tra dovere e sentimento, tra scelte di un momento e impegno razionale ed emotivo per mantenere coerentemente le condizioni che hanno determinato scelte che comportano la più grande assunzione di responsabilità che è quella di un figlio.
Questo mi porta anche a non essere ansiosa nei loro confronti ma permanentemente in tensione positiva che considera la loro individualità e la loro libertà.
Anche i figli mi dicono che sono diversa dalle altre mamme.
Mi salverà l'Alzheimer. Ovvio che mi auguro di no e so che c'è poco da scherzare.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però capisco quello che vuol dire brunetta che io brutalmente so di semplificare.
> in fondo tradire quando i figli li hai da un pezzo e li ami da morire, correndo pure il rischio di deluderli (lo so, partiamo sempre dal presupposto che il tradimento non si scopra...però...)perché deve rislutare meno grave rispetto ad uno che sta per nascere?
> sembrerebbe il contrario a pensarci bene


Tradsci il marito non i figli. Non mi sento una madre peggiore di te o brunetta perché ho tradito, sicuramente una moglie peggiore (e anche qui si potrebbe discutere)
vai a scuola con le buone intenzioni e poi puó succedere che ti boccino
non vai a scuola se sai che non aprirai i libri. È da sciocchi e irresponsabili e mi sa anche di presa per il culo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però capisco quello che vuol dire brunetta che io brutalmente so di semplificare.
> in fondo tradire quando i figli li hai da un pezzo e li ami da morire, correndo pure il rischio di deluderli (lo so, partiamo sempre dal presupposto che il tradimento non si scopra...però...)perché deve rislutare meno grave rispetto ad uno che sta per nascere?
> sembrerebbe il contrario a pensarci bene


 mi capisci!!!


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

sì, ma nella fattispecie  si stava parlando .....di quanto sia meno, più  grave  il tradimento in gravidanza o a figli esistenti :singleeye:
oppure ho capito male io

che non sarebbe insolito





Nicka ha detto:


> A prescindere dal fatto che un tradimento colpisce inevitabilmente i figli quando ci sono, ma un tradimento riguarda la coppia, non i figli.


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

quindi la donna in attesa perché fa più stronzo il traditore?





farfalla ha detto:


> *Tradsci il marito non i figli.* Non mi sento una madre peggiore di te o brunetta perché ho tradito, sicuramente una moglie peggiore (e anche qui si potrebbe discutere)
> vai a scuola con le buone intenzioni e poi puó succedere che ti boccino
> non vai a scuola se sai che non aprirai i libri. È da sciocchi e irresponsabili e mi sa anche di presa per il culo


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2014)

Ciao

il fatto è, che la scelta di avere un figlio cambia la vita ... è un punto decisionale di coppia e genitore. 
È far coincidere il momento della scelta con un tradimento, che rende il tutto più amplificato nel momento. 

Secondo me. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A prescindere dal fatto che un tradimento colpisce inevitabilmente i figli quando ci sono, ma un tradimento riguarda la coppia, non i figli.





farfalla ha detto:


> Tradsci il marito non i figli. Non mi sento una madre peggiore di te o brunetta perché ho tradito, sicuramente una moglie peggiore (e anche qui si potrebbe discutere)
> vai a scuola con le buone intenzioni e poi puó succedere che tu boccino
> non vai a scuola se sai che non aprirsi i libri. È da sciocchi e irresponsabili e mi sa anche di presa per il culo


Ecco vedi?  
 Mi aiutate a capire.
Io, come non sento dualità tra parte emozionale e parte sentimentale, così non sento separazione tra i ruoli.
Sono sempre io nei sentimenti e nella razionalità nelle relazioni e nel lavoro.
E' l'unità di tempo, luogo e azione che è sempre presente.


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

comunque il tradimento coinvolge la famiglia .
a partire da emozioni, tensioni, assenze, spese


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto è, che la scelta di avere un figlio cambia la vita ... è un punto decisionale di coppia e genitore.
> E far coincidere il momento della scelta con un tradimento, che rende il tutto più amplificato nel momento.
> ...


Al momento non so se sarei stata più o meno furibonda.
Forse un po' meno.
Con il senno di poi ancora un po' più disgustata e sconcertata per la totale insipienza dissimulata.


----------



## Nicka (6 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente solo chi ha il mio problema di "eterno presente" o di "passato>presente", non so come definirlo, può capire cosa intendo.
> Concordo sulla grave irresponsabilità di Mario.
> Ma io vedo grave irresponsabilità anche dopo.
> L'euforia, l'emozionalità non so se le vivo come una costante o se vivo come una costante l'assunzione di responsabilità.
> ...


Nessuno infatti dice che non ci siano gravi irresponsabilità in ogni caso.
Ma ci si augura almeno una buona partenza nella vita.

Prendi la corsa, inizi col piede sbagliato perchè la sera prima hai fatto tardi o magari ti sei fatto una birra di troppo e prendi una storta e zoppichi per tutta la durata del percorso.
Inizi col piede giusto, corri bene, fai il tuo percorso in maniera lineare e booom, ti caga un piccione in faccia e perdi l'equilibrio, un gatto nero ti attraversa la strada e ti fermi per scaramanzia, qualcuno ti spintona e se sei fortunato non ti sloghi una caviglia, se sei sfortunato cadi. Il percorso è incidentato, eppure era partito bene.
Inizi col piede giusto, corri bene, fai il percorso senza ostacoli, quello davanti a te lo vedi che si è beccato la cagata di piccione e magari ti fai una risata e vai avanti liscio, del resto sai che arriverai alla fine perchè ti sei allenato e sei pronto. E arrivi alla fine, tagli il traguardo, ti guardi indietro e sei soddisfatto del risultato.

Non so, non riesco a vederci le stesse responsabilità...sarà un limite mio.


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nessuno infatti dice che non ci siano gravi irresponsabilità in ogni caso.
> Ma ci si augura almeno una buona partenza nella vita.
> 
> Prendi la corsa, inizi col piede sbagliato perchè la sera prima hai fatto tardi o magari ti sei fatto una birra di troppo e prendi una storta e zoppichi per tutta la durata del percorso.
> ...


vero,
però metterla in gioco quando l'hai costruita è ancora più irresponsabile


----------



## Nicka (6 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero,
> però metterla in gioco quando l'hai costruita è ancora più irresponsabile


Ma io non è che non sono d'accordo, anzi!
E' che mi auguro semplicemente che non mi accada...e mi impegnerò affinchè non accada...


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io non è che non sono d'accordo, anzi!
> E' che mi auguro semplicemente che non mi accada...e mi impegnerò affinchè non accada...


e certo che gliela farete....
che bello , sei proprio all'inizio di questa costruzione, se non sbaglio stai mettendo su casa.
auguroni!


----------



## Nicka (6 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e certo che gliela farete....
> che bello , sei proprio all'inizio di questa costruzione, se non sbaglio stai mettendo su casa.
> auguroni!


Siamo in cerca, sì! 
Anzi, oggi pomeriggio secondo appuntamento per una che ci piace molto!  Speriamo vada bene e speriamo che scendano!! 
Grazie!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nessuno infatti dice che non ci siano gravi irresponsabilità in ogni caso.
> Ma ci si augura almeno una buona partenza nella vita.
> 
> Prendi la corsa, inizi col piede sbagliato perchè la sera prima hai fatto tardi o magari ti sei fatto una birra di troppo e prendi una storta e zoppichi per tutta la durata del percorso.
> ...


La cagata in faccia se la prende il tradito.
Il traditore, un po' piccione, sceglie di cagare, sperando di non beccare in faccia il tradito, così non se ne accorge.


----------



## Nicka (6 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La cagata in faccia se la prende il tradito.
> Il traditore, un po' piccione, sceglie di cagare, sperando di non beccare in faccia il tradito, così non se ne accorge.


Io ho il dubbio che i piccioni invece puntino il bersaglio appositamente...


----------



## Tubarao (6 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho il dubbio che i piccioni invece puntino il bersaglio appositamente...


A Roma, in Piazza Del Campidoglio, sono tutti appostati, giuro è vero, sul cornicione sopra la porta da dove escono le coppie appena sposate  Che ci fai con la Luftwaffe


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco vedi?
> Mi aiutate a capire.
> Io, come non sento dualità tra parte emozionale e parte sentimentale, così non sento separazione tra i ruoli.
> Sono sempre io nei sentimenti e nella razionalità nelle relazioni e nel lavoro.
> E' l'unità di tempo, luogo e azione che è sempre presente.


Riesco difficile pensare di aver il medesimo rapporto con mio marito che con i miei figli e di provàre i medesimi sentimenti...davVero non ti seguo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque il tradimento coinvolge la famiglia .
> a partire da emozioni, tensioni, assenze, spese


E anche qui dipende dai tradimenti
Concordo solo sulle emozioni, sempre che intendiamo la stessa cosa


----------



## Simy (6 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi la donna in attesa perché fa più stronzo il traditore?


perché dal momento che metti in discussione il tuo matrimonio non pensi a mettere al mondo un figlio, soprattutto nel momento in cui scrivi che ami un'altra che non è tua moglie


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> perché dal momento che metti in discussione il tuo matrimonio non pensi a mettere al mondo un figlio, soprattutto nel momento in cui scrivi che ami un'altra che non è tua moglie


Non avevo letto la domanda di Minerva
Avrei risposto cosi


----------



## Simy (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non avevo letto la domanda di Minerva
> Avrei risposto cosi


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> perché dal momento che metti in discussione il tuo matrimonio non pensi a mettere al mondo un figlio, soprattutto nel momento in cui scrivi che ami un'altra che non è tua moglie


se non sbaglio lui si trova ad aspettare un figlio senza aver fatto un progetto in questo senso.....se tu il figlio lo hai già la messa in discussione poggia su basi ancora più discutibile a rigor  di logica


----------



## Simy (6 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non sbaglio lui si trova ad aspettare un figlio senza aver fatto un progetto in questo senso.....se tu il figlio lo hai già la messa in discussione poggia su basi ancora più discutibile a rigor  di logica


lui si trova ad aspettare un figlio perché lei ha fatto "pressing" in tal senso, e non mi sembrano le basi migliori per mettere al mondo un figlio soprattutto quando hai in testa un'altra donna. 

se tu un figlio lo hai già, fermo restando che il comportamento è comunque deprecabile, secondo me la messa in discussione poggia su basi leggermente diverse. 

il punto secondo me è: una coppia che aspetta un figlio dovrebbe essere talmente coinvolta in tal senso che tradire non dovrebbe passare loro nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> lui si trova ad aspettare un figlio perché lei ha fatto "pressing" in tal senso, e non mi sembrano le basi migliori per mettere al mondo un figlio soprattutto quando hai in testa un'altra donna.
> 
> se tu un figlio lo hai già, fermo restando che il comportamento è comunque deprecabile, secondo me la messa in discussione poggia su basi leggermente diverse.
> 
> *il punto secondo me è: una coppia che aspetta un figlio dovrebbe essere talmente coinvolta in tal senso che tradire non dovrebbe passare loro nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello*


sì.
come , sempre in teoria, una coppia consolidata che ha formato una famiglia con figi ai quali dare esempio e serenità essendosi presi delle responsabilità in questo senso .


il quesito era perché deprecare tanto una situazione ritenendo che l'altra sia meno pesante ?
poi ovviamente tutti i casi hanno le varianti e le sfumature che li caratterizzano


----------



## disincantata (6 Novembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> lui si trova ad aspettare un figlio perché lei ha fatto "pressing" in tal senso, e non mi sembrano le basi migliori per mettere al mondo un figlio soprattutto quando hai in testa un'altra donna.
> 
> se tu un figlio lo hai già, fermo restando che il comportamento è comunque deprecabile, secondo me la messa in discussione poggia su basi leggermente diverse.
> 
> il punto secondo me è: una coppia che aspetta un figlio dovrebbe essere talmente coinvolta in tal senso che tradire non dovrebbe passare loro nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello



Dovrebbe, ma molti mettono il cervello in naftalina!


----------



## disincantata (6 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì.
> come , sempre in teoria, una coppia consolidata che ha formato una famiglia con figi ai quali dare esempio e serenità essendosi presi delle responsabilità in questo senso .
> 
> 
> ...



Non so per te, ne per le altre, personalmente penso sia mille volte peggio ritrovarsi incinta e TRADITA,   e non e' certo stata una passeggiata dopo 35 anni di matrimonio e tre figli, ma incinta penso che avrei potuto avvelenarlo. Senza rimorsi.


----------



## Simy (6 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì.
> come , sempre in teoria, una coppia consolidata che ha formato una famiglia con figi ai quali dare esempio e serenità essendosi presi delle responsabilità in questo senso .
> 
> 
> ...



io credo che si tratti di una percezione estremamente personale, ci sono cose che ci "toccano" più di altre e ognuno ha il proprio metro di giudizio nel ritenere un certo comportamento più o meno grave.


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non so per te, ne per le altre, personalmente penso sia mille volte peggio ritrovarsi incinta e TRADITA,   e non e' certo stata una passeggiata dopo 35 anni di matrimonio e tre figli, ma incinta penso che avrei potuto avvelenarlo. Senza rimorsi.


disy, io penso che trovarsi tradita sia sempre brutto:
con un figlio piccolo, con uno grande ,dopo una vita insieme, abbiamo letto uomini che hanno tradito con figli che avevano problemi di salute.
non so fare classifiche in questo senso


----------



## JON (6 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì.
> come , sempre in teoria, una coppia consolidata che ha formato una famiglia con figi ai quali dare esempio e serenità essendosi presi delle responsabilità in questo senso .
> 
> *
> ...


Perché è un fatto quasi "naturale" che si tenda a sfavorire la prima mentre l'altra ha tutta la precedenza credendola di vitale importanza. Che poi sarebbe l'essenza del tradimento.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non sbaglio lui si trova ad aspettare un figlio senza aver fatto un progetto in questo senso.....se tu il figlio lo hai già la messa in discussione poggia su basi ancora più discutibile a rigor  di logica


Si trova ?? Era assente alla lezione sulle api e i fiori?


----------



## disincantata (6 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> disy, io penso che trovarsi tradita sia sempre brutto:
> con un figlio piccolo, con uno grande ,dopo una vita insieme, abbiamo letto uomini che hanno tradito con figli che avevano problemi di salute.
> non so fare classifiche in questo senso



Certo che e' brutto, bruttissimo,  ma se decido di avere un figlio, non lo faccio da sola, quindi l'altro dove cazzo ha la testa se ha l'amante?

Io veramente non riesco proprio ad immaginarmi incinta e tradita, so che puo' succedere, ma l'istinto davvero sarebbe quello di buttarlo dal balcone come minimo. Dovrebbe sparire senza neanche dargli il tempo di prendersi le mutande dai cassetti.

gia' se penso a quello che ho detto è fatto a mio marito per mesi non e' poco, anche se se le meritava tutte tutte, ma incinta e passare gli stessi dispiaceri invece che la gioia della gravidanza non posso pensarlo. Lo odierei  a vita.


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si trova ?? Era assente alla lezione sulle api e i fiori?


mancano le virgolette? 
facciamo conto che ci siano.mi pareva ovvio


----------



## JON (6 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo che e' brutto, bruttissimo,  ma se decido di avere un figlio, non lo faccio da sola, quindi l'altro dove cazzo ha la testa se ha l'amante?
> 
> Io veramente non riesco proprio ad immaginarmi incinta e tradita, so che puo' succedere, ma l'istinto davvero sarebbe quello di buttarlo dal balcone come minimo. Dovrebbe sparire senza neanche dargli il tempo di prendersi le mutande dai cassetti.
> 
> gia' se penso a quello che ho detto è fatto a mio marito per mesi non e' poco, anche se se le meritava tutte tutte, ma incinta e passare gli stessi dispiaceri invece che la gioia della gravidanza non posso pensarlo. Lo odierei  a vita.


Ma infatti poco più avanti dicevo che questa storia ha scaldato in particolar modo gli animi femminili per motivi come quello che citi.

Anche a voler prescindere dalla presenza del nascituro, il problema è che il tradimento può far più male che in altri momenti quando arriva nel momento in cui la coppia richiede più coesione. Cioè, li, quando non te l'aspetti, è proprio una mazzata tra capo e collo.


----------



## ivanl (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si trova ?? Era assente alla lezione sulle api e i fiori?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (6 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo che e' brutto, bruttissimo,  ma se decido di avere un figlio, non lo faccio da sola, quindi l'altro dove cazzo ha la testa se ha l'amante?
> 
> Io veramente non riesco proprio ad immaginarmi incinta e tradita, so che puo' succedere, ma l'istinto davvero sarebbe quello di buttarlo dal balcone come minimo. Dovrebbe sparire senza neanche dargli il tempo di prendersi le mutande dai cassetti.
> 
> gia' se penso a quello che ho detto è fatto a mio marito per mesi non e' poco, anche se se le meritava tutte tutte, ma *incinta e passare gli stessi dispiaceri invece che la gioia della gravidanza non posso pensarlo. Lo odierei  a vita.*


verissimo, ne so qualcosa (non in senso tradimento, comunque) ed e' un rimpianto enorme...


----------



## errante (6 Novembre 2014)

Mario V ha detto:


> Non voglio cancellare quello che è stato ma devo guardare in faccia la realtà! Io chiedo un vostro aiuto, un consiglio, un qualcosa da dove ripartire almeno per ritrovare la serenità.


Lasciala andare. Non devi dimenticare ma il vostro momento è passato e non potrebbe durare di più. Ricordatene quando starai per rimproverare tua moglie per qualcosa, ricorda di quando hai sbagliato e cerca di diventare una persona migliore per vivere più sereno anche con te stesso.


----------



## Spider (6 Novembre 2014)

errante ha detto:


> Lasciala andare. Non devi dimenticare ma il vostro momento è passato e non potrebbe durare di più. Ricordatene quando starai per rimproverare tua moglie per qualcosa, ricorda di quando hai sbagliato e cerca di diventare una persona migliore per vivere più sereno anche con te stesso.



fermo restando che il tuo sia un bel consiglio e quindi senza polemiche...
prova a sviscerarlo parola per parola.
purtroppo non regge, non ha forza.
e' un uomo che soffre, che chiede un consiglio, ma non si tratta se mettere il maglione blu o rosso, per andare in ufficio
quest'uomo dovrebbe lasciare sua moglie anche se incita.
questa è la verità.
creare appunto,
una scelta diventa la sua vita.
la sua.
gli errori si pagano e si riversano, anche sugli altri.


----------



## errante (7 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> fermo restando che il tuo sia un bel consiglio e quindi senza polemiche...
> prova a sviscerarlo parola per parola.
> purtroppo non regge, non ha forza.
> e' un uomo che soffre, che chiede un consiglio, ma non si tratta se mettere il maglione blu o rosso, per andare in ufficio
> ...


Non ha forza, vero. Anche lui non ne ha in questo momento. Se la forza sarebbe lasciare la moglie incinta, la forza lo farebbe a pezzi per il senso di colpa (da come scrive non mi sembra uno che se ne frega) e lui continuerebbe a vivere rincorrendo la propria identità in realizzazione. Ma questa è una situazione ipotetica perché lei ha già a tutti gli effetti troncato la relazione. Gli vuole bene più di una amante che lo obbligasse a lasciare la moglie e lui deve provare a pensarla dalla stessa prospettiva.


----------



## Mario V (9 Novembre 2014)

errante ha detto:


> Non ha forza, vero. Anche lui non ne ha in questo momento. Se la forza sarebbe lasciare la moglie incinta, la forza lo farebbe a pezzi per il senso di colpa (da come scrive non mi sembra uno che se ne frega) e lui continuerebbe a vivere rincorrendo la propria identità in realizzazione. Ma questa è una situazione ipotetica perché lei ha già a tutti gli effetti troncato la relazione. Gli vuole bene più di una amante che lo obbligasse a lasciare la moglie e lui deve provare a pensarla dalla stessa prospettiva.


anche questo è vero


----------

